# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Huge military exercise planned for entire southwest US  - important

## devil21

(It is accurate.  The phone numbers listed are Ft Bragg exchange.  At least one of the names listed in the scribd doc as a contact is retired from military, currently working for a contractor.  The other two are also working for a contractor.  They are NOT active military.  Operation is real as confirmed through media reports and scribd doc is confirmed through a county commission meeting agenda.)

Jade Helm 2015; Texas and Utah labeled HOSTILE territory

July 15 thru September 15 - 7 western states (eta:  many more states participating than just the original 7) - all manner of stuff, elite 'commando' forces, ems/police coordination, aircraft, etc.

write-ups
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2015...comitatus-act/
http://www.infowars.com/feds-preparing-to-invade-texas/

basics, well worth a read  (also has some illuminati symbolism in it, which makes it particularly worth reading)
https://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/25...ew_mode=scroll
-Increased military presence
-increased aircraft at night
-may receive noise complaints
-some individuals may conduct suspicious activities designed to prepare them for complex environments overseas
-local leo fully aware
-local footprint 60-65
-personnel carrying weapons with blank ammo
-some participants will be wearing civilian clothing and driving civilian vehicles

I don't think I'd want to be anywhere near where this stuff is going on.  Watch your 6 folks.  

Sounds a little too much like:



media confirmations of operation:
http://www.mysoutex.com/pages/full_s...20&id=26246197

http://www.newswest9.com/story/28317...itary-training

Could be a psyop since there's some psyop connections with the listed people but worth watching regardless.

----------


## Danke

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ABB-lScOoSk

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## AuH20

http://freedomoutpost.com/2015/03/ja...res-the-proof/

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Quasi-related, a number of Marines are heading up from Camp Pendleton to work on a levee in my town. I guess it's training for bridge building or some other bull$#@!. I'd raise some sort of stink about it, but I'm too busy trying to make money and be a greedy capitalist to bother with it.

----------


## AuH20

> Quasi-related, a number of Marines are heading up from Camp Pendleton to work on a levee in my town. I guess it's training for bridge building or some other bull$#@!.* I'd raise some sort of stink about it, but I'm too busy trying to make money and be a greedy capitalist to bother with it.*


No reason to feel guilty. When it happens it will happen. Until then we wait.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

http://www.pe.com/articles/lake-7628...e-marines.html

Here's the article in full, if anyone wants to vomit:




> From the Halls of Montezuma to the shores of ... Lake Elsinore?
> 
> A company of Camp Pendleton Marines will be arriving via a convoy of 37 vehicles loaded with equipment early Monday, March 23, en route to the lake’s levee.
> 
> Their mission: erect two bridges, practice using the spans, then dismantle them, all in the course of five days.
> 
> The entire time the approximately 100 Corps members assigned to the project will bivouac, billet and take their Meals Ready to Eat on the the levee by the lake’s inlet channel. The levee along the channel will be closed to the public.
> 
> “Lake Elsinore is the only place within 250 miles where we could do this operation,” said Capt. Drew Hicks, Bridge Company commander of the 1st Marine Logistics Group’s 7th Engineer Support Battalion.
> ...


Only a few comments, but one of them gave me cancer.

----------


## AuH20

Why are Special Forces collaborating with the Other Federal Agencies (Interagency Partners ROFL) in this Training Simulation if it is an exercise to simulate overseas combat? They are so full $#@! with this hollow explanation for Jade Helm. So the ATF and FBI will be operating in remote, hostile warzones now? Really? That would be quite a sight to see.

----------


## AuH20

Why do I have the strange feeling that Jade Helm is about assessing unit compliance and how they react to conflicting feelings in a homeland setting? This is about weeding out moles and weak links before any future operations go green. On the domestic side, they will be observing the termites when they plunge the stick into the termite hill.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hot topics?

----------


## devil21

Fwiw, infowars is reporting it's now 10 states, including LA, FL and MS.

More media coverage.
http://www.chron.com/news/article/Co...as-6157685.php




> Among the planned exercises, soldiers will try to operate undetected amongst civilian populations in some towns and cities where residents will be advised to report any suspicious activity they notice as a means of testing the military's effectiveness, said county law enforcement officials who had been briefed by the Army.
> 
> "They're going to set up cells of people and test how well they're able to move around without getting too noticed in the community," said Roy Boyd, chief deputy with the Victoria County Sheriff's Office. "They're testing their abilities to basically blend in with the local environment and not stand out and blow their cover."



I take infowars and media in general with a big grain of salt but damn this makes my spidey sense tingle.




> Hot topics?


Yeah I put it here since it was pretty much tinfoil hat territory when posted.

----------


## fr33

How is it different from the war games they have always been doing?

----------


## donnay

> Hot topics?


Election year coming...we don't want to make waves.

----------


## AuH20

> How is it different from the war games they have always been doing?


It's outside a controlled environment now. There won't be any actors or fake towns as props. They will be assessing how their personnel blends into the native population, while extracting valuable intel.

----------


## fr33

> It's outside a controlled environment now. *There won't be any actors or fake towns as props. They will be assessing how their personnel blends into the native population, while extracting valuable intel.*


I haven't seen any evidence of the bolded text.

From one of the articles:




> The exercise, in which some participants will be “wearing civilian clothes and driving civilian vehicles,” lists Texas and Utah as “hostile” territory.


I know that I've watched youtube videos years ago where they were doing these "practice runs" in the middle of cities. The guy filming got run off by some jerk in a uniform.

----------


## TheTexan

Is there a good place in Dallas to watch the air show

----------


## JK/SEA

> How is it different from the war games they have always been doing?


war games...like the above ground nuke tests in the 50's/60's...?

----------


## donnay

*Special forces set to swarm Southwest and operate undetected among civilians in massive military exercise*


By Dailymail.com Reporter
27 March 2015

Seven Southwestern states will soon be infiltrated by 1,200 military special ops personnel as part of a controversial domestic military training in which some of the elite soldiers will operate undetected among civilians.

Operation Jade Helm begins in July and will last for eight weeks. Soldiers will operate in and around towns in Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California, Nevada, Utah and Colorado where some of them wil drop from planes while carrying weapons loaded with blanks in what military officials have dubbed Realistic Military Training.

But with residents of the entire states of Texas and Utah dubbed 'hostile' for the purposes of the exercises, Jade Helm has some concerned the drills are too realistic.


Hostile: An unclassified military document reveals the states involved in a controversial multi-agency training exercises that will place 1,200 military personnel into 7 Southwest states--with residents of Utah, Texas and part of Southern California designated as 'hostile'
__________________________________________________  __

Headlines like *Freedom Outpost's* 'Operation Jade Helmmilitary trains for martial law in American South-west' abound across the Right-leaning blogosphere and *Info Wars* warns that Jade Helm is simply 'an effort to test the effectiveness of infiltration techniques' on the American public.

'They're having Delta Force, Navy SEALS with the Army trained to basically take over,' Info Wars' Alex Jones said Sunday. 'Texas is listed as a hostile sector, and of course, we are...We're here defending the republic.'

The *Houston Chronicle* reports that, among the planned exercises, soldiers will attempt to operate undetected among civilian populations.

Residents, in turn, will be asked to report suspicious activity in order to gauge the effectiveness of the soldiers.

Military officials say they've gotten the go ahead for the operations from local authorities such as mayors and county commissions. 

And sheriff's deputies told the Houston Chronicle they would ensure residents living near where aircraft were slated to create disturbances and drop soldiers, civilian and military vehicles will barrel through and where blank rounds would be fired.

Jim Stewart with the Brazos County, Texas Sheriff's Office told the Chronicle that such exercises are far from anything new. 

'Special ops for years have trained off-post for years, where they go out and have folks that are role players out on the economy,' said the Army intelligence veteran. 'They'll have a scenario they'll be following and they'll interact with these role players as if they're in another country.'

However, the U.S. Army Special Operations Command themselves say Jade Helm is different.


*Continued...*

----------


## Zippyjuan

The "official" comment. http://www.stripes.com/news/us/army-...rcise-1.335949




> WASHINGTON — U.S. Army Special Operations Command is pushing back against alarmist claims that an upcoming U.S. military exercise is a preparation for imposing martial law or subduing right-leaning groups and individuals.
> 
> Conspiracy theories about the exercise, known as JADE HELM 15, appeared online this week. Some commentators railing against the event referred to an online slide show allegedly created by USASOC, which outlined a special operations exercise slated to take place across multiple states, outside the confines of U.S. military bases. In the slide show, a map of the southwest region of the United States labels Texas and other territory as “hostile” or “insurgent pocket.” The document also refers to coordination with law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Officials at USASOCM were not able to immediately verify the authenticity of the slide show because their computer firewalls prevented them from accessing the websites where the document appeared.
> 
> Army Lt. Col. Mark Lastoria, a USASOC spokesman, confirmed that there is an upcoming exercise called Jade Helm 15 which is scheduled to take place this summer at locations in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, Colorado, California and Nevada. But he denied the event is preparation for some sort of military takeover.
> 
> “That notion was proposed by a few individuals who are unfamiliar with how and why USASOC conducts training exercises,” he said in an email. “This exercise is routine training to maintain a high level of readiness for Army Special Operations Forces because they must be ready to support potential missions anywhere in the world on a moment’s notice.”
> ...

----------


## jmdrake

> Hot topics?


Seriously?  Why?  Seems well documented.

----------


## donnay

*Entire Federal Martial Law Plan Exposed*
Alex Jones responds to MSM attacks on purpose of Jade Helm exercise

by Infowars.com | March 27, 2015 




Alex Jones breaks down the government’s decades-long plan to use the armed forces to desensitize Americans to a domestic military presence before eventual gun confiscation.

Covering everything from the Emergency Centers Establishment Act to gun confiscation during Hurricane Katrina, Alex lays out the entire plan from A to Z.

*Continued...*

----------


## devil21

> Seriously?  Why?  Seems well documented.


When I started the thread there wasn't as much documentation/media coverage as there is now, plus when Infowars is cited and a thread isn't standard political media bs it usually gets moved to HT.  I'll request it be moved.

eta:  ask and ye shall receive

----------


## CPUd

They should make it interesting and offer $10K to anyone who can successfully ID one of the undercovers.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> When I started the thread there wasn't as much documentation/media coverage as there is now, plus when Infowars is cited and a thread isn't standard political media bs it usually gets moved to HT.  I'll request it be moved.
> 
> eta:  ask and ye shall receive


+rep

----------


## Slave Mentality

Well, I read the power point slides and can't stop wondering one thing. Where is this type of training going to be effective outside the US? Blending in and building trust with the locals may work in Austin, but it ain't gonna work in Kiev. Total psyc job for further conditioning and just to see how the slaves act. We already let them molest our kids at the airport, so what's the big deal right?  I suspect a reaction similar to lambs protesting the world mutton festival.  What a slippery slope this could be, all while everyone (including  news.gov) laughs at the crazies. Strange times, but such is life. Red pill please.

----------


## Uriel999

As somebody that is active duty, honestly, this training involves the active participation of local communities. And actually making conservative communities the hotbeds is actually the smartest idea as that will get the most volunteers of civilians to be OPFOR (opposition forces). Let's be honest, conservative America loves the military and is disproportionately represented in the military compared to the left/right civilian world. This clearly is designed to get town involvement. 

I did some training last year as OPFOR for MARSOC trainees in South Carolina and Georgia. I played a 3rd world soldier and a opposition military respectively. Due to legal reasons I cannot discuss the training we assisted in providing, but without telling you details we brought in many civilians even including kids that got to play opposition troops. This was not nefarious training. The local community did get to be involved in the training as well.  The local hospital responded to the event. The EMT's got response and mass casualty training. the local PD responded as well by eating bbq with us after the fact... Seriously, this was Orwellian $#@! guys!

----------


## devil21

> Quasi-related, a number of Marines are heading up from Camp Pendleton to work on a levee in my town. I guess it's training for bridge building or some other bull$#@!. I'd raise some sort of stink about it, but I'm too busy trying to make money and be a greedy capitalist to bother with it.


There was a craigslist ad for crisis actors of Ukrainian/Russian descent, to work on an "immersive training simulation program" in the San Diego/Orange County area on March 29-31.  The ad is gone but I saved screenshots just in case.  Marines training on US soil in civilian environments with Russian crisis actors?  Move along, nothing to see here.




> I did some training last year as OPFOR for MARSOC trainees in South Carolina and Georgia. I played a 3rd world soldier and a opposition military respectively. *Due to legal reasons I cannot discuss the training* we assisted in providing, but *without telling you details* we brought in many civilians even including kids that got to play opposition troops. *This was not nefarious training.*


One of these things does not belong.

----------


## fr33

I've still seen no evidence that they will be using unknowing civilians in this...





> war games...like the above ground nuke tests in the 50's/60's...?


Those and many other types of training. This isn't anything new. Get back to me after it's over. Surely you'll be in a FEMA camp talking about how many died.

----------


## AuH20

Need to watch this.

----------


## donnay

Another good report.

----------


## fr33

This forum needs an alarm system to bump this topic on September 15. Then we could easily verify if we are living under martial law and whether civilians have been violated by this training.

In my life, the US military has spent most of their time combatting civilians in other countries rather than government armies. That's the easiest explanation.

In Camp Howze they constructed farm houses and even concrete grain silos to train on. The silos are still there. Only the foundations of the houses remain. That was when they were actually fighting a real military enemy.

----------


## jmdrake

> When I started the thread there wasn't as much documentation/media coverage as there is now, plus when Infowars is cited and a thread isn't standard political media bs it usually gets moved to HT.  I'll request it be moved.
> 
> eta:  ask and ye shall receive


Thank you!

----------


## jmdrake

> Another good report.


At 13 minutes it Joe Biggs covers the fact that Michael Hastings had covered the Bergdahl story before it had become national news. And Hastings "accident" happened not too long before the trade.  Hmmmmm.....

----------


## paleocon1

It might be kept in mind that supposed terrorist events such as 9-11, London subway bombing, Boston Marathon Bombing, Newtown ALL had concurrent ongoing military/police/security _drills_ which shadowed the assumed 'lone wolf' terrorism. Its almost like a stasi calling card to show the mundanes how truly hopeless their situation is. Sooooo, don't be surprised or fooled is oh say 'ISIS' carries out some major USA attacks on middle Americans in oh say Texas/Utah this fall.

----------


## donnay

> It might be kept in mind that supposed terrorist events such as 9-11, London subway bombing, Boston Marathon Bombing, Newtown ALL had concurrent ongoing military/police/security _drills_ which shadowed the assumed 'lone wolf' terrorism. Its almost like a stasi calling card to show the mundanes how truly hopeless their situation is. Sooooo, don't be surprised or fooled is oh say 'ISIS' carries out some major USA attacks on middle Americans in oh say Texas/Utah this fall.


Yep and then say some Patriot Group helped them.  The handwriting is on the wall.

----------


## Uriel999

> There was a craigslist ad for crisis actors of Ukrainian/Russian descent, to work on an "immersive training simulation program" in the San Diego/Orange County area on March 29-31.  The ad is gone but I saved screenshots just in case.  Marines training on US soil in civilian environments with Russian crisis actors?  Move along, nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> One of these things does not belong.


I can't discuss the training details because they don't want potential students going to MARSOC knowing the training exercise beforehand. It is designed to engage them and immerse them. It is an evaluation period to determine who makes the cut. They don't want Marines being able to game the game. It isn't because MARSOC is being trained to come get you and they want to keep it some super secret. Don't be butthurt because you don't rate to know about it.

Sometimes the people here are their own worst enemies.

----------


## devil21

> I can't discuss the training details because they don't want potential students going to MARSOC knowing the training exercise beforehand. It is designed to engage them and immerse them. It is an evaluation period to determine who makes the cut. They don't want Marines being able to game the game. It isn't because MARSOC is being trained to come get you and they want to keep it some super secret. Don't be butthurt because you don't rate to know about it.
> 
> Sometimes the people here are their own worst enemies.


Some very choice words are coming to mind right now but I'm gonna bite my tongue and instead ask a simple question.

Did you have to sign an NDA of some sort to participate in that drill or was the training listed as classified by the military itself, thus limiting your ability to speak?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *This forum needs an alarm system to bump this topic on September 15. Then we could easily verify if we are living under martial law and whether civilians have been violated by this training.
> *
> In my life, the US military has spent most of their time combatting civilians in other countries rather than government armies. That's the easiest explanation.
> 
> In Camp Howze they constructed farm houses and even concrete grain silos to train on. The silos are still there. Only the foundations of the houses remain. That was when they were actually fighting a real military enemy.


Just like the previous fourteen such exercises have led to?  (this is the fifteenth Jade Helm)

----------


## Warlord

> Just like the previous fourteen such exercises have led to?  (this is the fifteenth Jade Helm)


Watch the Alex Jones video posted. He ties it all together in a way that not only you could deny.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Alex always says martial law is coming. Fear is his schtick.  A few years ago it was FEMA camps we had to be afraid of.  How many of those have been filled with rounded up US Citizens?

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Some very choice words are coming to mind right now but I'm gonna bite my tongue and instead ask a simple question.
> 
> Did you have to sign an NDA of some sort to participate in that drill or was the training listed as classified by the military itself, thus limiting your ability to speak?


I was attached to SOKOR for a few weeks while stationed in Korea (I was one of a few people on the peninsula trained on the then new SIDPERS system), and there are lots of things that are incredibly mundane from that time I cannot talk about even now. The only reason is they don't want to advertise their day to day. There was no nda signed, just a very direct briefing. 

And Uriel is right. If you want to establish martial law in the US, you don't send a small group of SOG operators to the middle of the western side of the nation. If you want to argue there is a clasified secondary objective to the exercise to gauge military ability to operate unseen within the US, there are grounds for that. But this is in no way a training exercise for "Take over America Day". The logistics are simply not there.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Alex always says martial law is coming. Fear is his schtick.  A few years ago it was FEMA camps we had to be afraid of.  How many of those have been filled with rounded up US Citizens?


They went door to door confiscating guns from law abiding citizens in Katrina, it's already been tested, they can and do.


"Absolute power corrupts absolutely "


Government needs nothing more than Sheep as it's subjects, that's just about where we're at today.


, , 
.

----------


## Stratovarious

You can't genocide an armed citizenry, unarmed peoples have been slaughtered by the millions throughout history.

First take away their swords, clubs, knives, guns, (for their safety) then take their assets and burn them to that last man standing.

, ,
.

----------


## CPUd

> Alex always says martial law is coming. Fear is his schtick.  A few years ago it was FEMA camps we had to be afraid of.  How many of those have been filled with rounded up US Citizens?


I remember some dudes on AM radio saying it back in the 90's.  And instead of "train watching" like they do on youtube today, it was helicopters, especially black ones.

----------


## donnay

These drills are getting citizens, as well as compartmentalized military personnel, acclimated to the military policing on the U.S. streets.  Posse Comitatus is being usurped just like this illegitimate government has been usurping the Constitution.  It's time to wake up!

----------


## phill4paul

What if a citizen were to observe these individuals. What if a citizen were to pull a firearm and detain these individuals. What then? Suspicious actors acting. What if they are noticed and confronted?

----------


## devil21

> What if a citizen were to observe these individuals. What if a citizen were to pull a firearm and detain these individuals. What then? Suspicious actors acting. What if they are noticed and confronted?


That's the thing.  There's so many facets to crap like this that, at best, it's unnecessary.  At worst, who knows.  The entire military budget is already around 35% of the entire federal budget, yet that's still not enough?  Gotta run "training" in the middle of neighborhoods and cities now?  The $1.5T isn't enough to train in designated military areas??

Gun-owning TX homeowner sees someone armed sneaking around their property late at night and blasts the intruder.  A preparation for or execution of martial law.  Potential for grab-n-bagging dissidents to the administration and running out people like the Bundys from their land under false pretenses.  False flag opportunities.  Diversion of military and public attention away from other events.  Turning over training to NON-MILITARY (do you really want Blackwater contractor types running training in the midst of the public?).  Etc etc.  There's so much wrong with this, especially when put in context of other things underway.

----------


## fr33

> What if a citizen were to observe these individuals. What if a citizen were to pull a firearm and detain these individuals. What then? Suspicious actors acting. What if they are noticed and confronted?


The questions are worth pondering. 

But I would suggest that they are going to shut down the areas they are training in like they have always done with these things. I can't guarantee that I'm right but the documents say the training involves actors dressed like civilians rather than training amongst civilians.

----------


## fr33

> I know that I've watched youtube videos years ago where they were doing these "practice runs" in the middle of cities. The guy filming got run off by some jerk in a uniform.


found it.

----------


## devil21

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ABB-lScOoSk


This is Onoyue's idea of the authorization of The People:   (Onoyue's secret is that his and other select congresspeople's elections are rigged to ensure they stay and maintain the agenda)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> These drills are getting citizens, as well as compartmentalized military personnel, acclimated to the military policing on the U.S. streets.  Posse Comitatus is being usurped just like *this illegitimate government* has been usurping the Constitution.  It's time to wake up!


I agree, but why do so many people-even on RPFs-obey their diktats as if the regime was legitimate?  Successful propaganda is successful?

----------


## Weston White

> Hot topics?


But we've got the secret documents here!

http://www.allnewspipeline.com/index...Jade_Helm_2015

----------


## Weston White

Seriously though, we have U.S. Military wanting to play civilian and refer to Americans as "refuges", while civilian law enforcement is playing U.S. Military and refering to Americans as "civilians".

----------


## paleocon1

> Alex always says martial law is coming. Fear is his schtick.  A few years ago it was FEMA camps we had to be afraid of.  How many of those have been filled with rounded up US Citizens?


None as yet. Point is the Camps DO exist and could take in customers almost immediately.

----------


## paleocon1

> The questions are worth pondering. 
> 
> But I would suggest that they are going to shut down the areas they are training in like they have always done with these things. I can't guarantee that I'm right but the documents say the training involves actors dressed like civilians rather than training amongst civilians.


Ah, just like Boston Marathon Day.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> This is Onoyue's idea of the authorization of The People:   (Onoyue's secret is that his and other select congresspeople's elections are rigged to ensure they stay and maintain the agenda)


That video might be better if it showed how the little dot has a lot of friends in the crowd that convince the crowd to make small groups that are issue based, and each of the groups are composed of different members based on various issues of the day, such that there are very small intersections that actually care about anything important such as rejecting the dot's supposed authority to control and extort them.

----------


## AuH20

I can question the veracity of the reports, but it does sound like Matt Bracken's books are literally becoming reality. Does anyone realize the potential implications once people start to go missing? The counter-reaction will be brutal. 

http://www.shtfplan.com/conspiracy-f...sites_03302015




> Please note that Jade Helm 15 (JH 15)  is not commencing on July 15, 2015, as announced by the military. JH 15 is happening right now. Further, JH 15 is not only taking place in the American Southwest, there are multiple reports that JH 15 is also being conducted in North Carolina, South Carolina and Florida. In Florida, I have received reports of black sites that are in play and “dress rehearsals” are taking place as we speak. I have two reports from confidential sources that multiple black sites are in play in Tampa, FL
> 
> *The dress rehearsals include, “abducting” drill volunteers as these people disappear to a black site for two days and then are released. One member of the staff at The Common Sense Show has also received a similar report, but to date, nobody has  had the courage to go on the record.
> 
> When I began to receive reports from around the country about the discovery of black sites (let’s call them what they are “Rendition centers”), I made official inquiries to the city government of Chicago and the Chicago Police Department regarding the funding sources of their black sites (Yes, Chicago has more than one site which includes an underground facility on the north side of the city). I suspect that these city-run black sites are receiving DHS money as a part of Program 1033 which has militarized local police departments. The funding for the Chicago black sites is a closely guarded “state secret”. Three days of inquiries made to Chicago city and police officials proved fruitless as they will “answer no questions on this topic”.*
> 
> I went through a number of my sources who I thought would have inside information. One source has confirmed that extractions of known dissidents, designated as “enemy combatants” will take place before a declaration of martial law. It is clear to me that this is what we are seeing in the Dykes-Melton video. The landing of these helicopters is likely simulating prisoner transfers to waiting vehicles which will complete the transport of a known dissident to a black site. If on the other hand, if the helicopters were a part of a more standard military operation, we would see corresponding military activity on the ground. The Dykes-Melton video does not show any corresponding military activity. People in Texas and Florida should also be on the look out for simulated SWAT team raids which would be a part of this activity. This has captured the attention the media in Utah, as I am appearing on a Utah radio station on Friday afternoon to answer questions as to why I think Utah was designated to be a “hostile” state in the JH 15 literature.

----------


## ZENemy

This just in, the Maffia are criminals.

Now; do we just continue to pass information back in fourth about HOW bad they are or do we get to work on eradicating them? These are nothing but people that filled out a job application and we are under no jurisdiction to do what they say.

----------


## AuH20

> This just in, the Maffia are criminals.
> 
> Now, do we just continue to pass information back in fourth about HOW bad they are or *do we get to work on eradicating them?*


Hey man, we all die. No one is getting off this planet alive. May as well do something historic or try to with the time remaining. That's my angle.

----------


## AuH20

Washington Post says "Go back to sleep."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/c...s-no-big-deal/

Of course, the Washington Post is an independent paper of record. LOL

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/norman...b_4587927.html

----------


## pcosmar

> I remember some dudes on AM radio saying it back in the 90's.  And instead of "train watching" like they do on youtube today, it was helicopters, especially black ones.






Yeah, yeah, yeah.
Whatever.

You don't think they have any concerns about stuff like this?

----------


## AuH20

From a purely logical perspective, Jade Helm makes perfect sense as a preemptive measure to combat the inevitable reaction to a major market correction. If you are a VIP at the top of the social pyramid, you do not want any type of insurgency operating in the fog of societal chaos with so many uncontrolled variables. Authorities will have their hands filled with rudimentary responsibilities such as sanitation, utility maintenance, protection of institutions and maintaining a general sense of order. 

If the British had the ability to capture and isolate the Sons of Liberty before they gained any legitimacy, wouldn't they have done so? History is our Rosetta Stone for maneuvers like this.

----------


## Stratovarious

Love him, hate him, laugh at,  or cry for , though Alex Jones has been laughed at for expossing Black Helicopters for years, "...ha ha Jones you're a loon..." they say, they exist.

I get after Alex when he makes claims that he won't document , but like Natural News, there is some truth amongst the claims where it is 
vital that the claims at least, see the light of day.

Jade Helm is conditioning us to stand down and allow citizens to be herded for whatever reasons, we need to demonstrate against the
PsyOp, when/if in our areas.

JADE HELM: GO FIGHT TERRORISM , American Citizens are not your enemy.

, , 
.

----------


## Pericles

Disinformation requires a basis of truth in order to be effective.

----------


## AuH20

Interesting interview that goes all over the place......Discusses Bozeman Montana being the .50 cal capital of the world in terms of citizen .50 cal ownership.....Talks about underground FEMA/DHS depots in the Ozarks.

----------


## devil21

What's in a name?  'Jade Helm' is a curious name since it means something related to the operation and is not random.  My guess is that it's a cover for securing western land and resources, to be formally turned over to Chinese interests that are holding US debt.  This is part of agenda 21 and the unwinding of US debt obligations by turning over collateral pledged to foreign interests against that debt.  Think of it as the Bundy Ranch on steroids?  Having advanced military staged in locations where they anticipate opposition to these seizures to form.  Of course other things can go on under this operational umbrella but I suspect this is the main purpose of Jade (China) Helm (Control).  Whether this will involve forced relocations of landowners like the Bundys is what to watch for and makes perfect sense in the context of other developments we've been watching, such as "resettlement operations" manuals and positions.

----------


## Henry Rogue

Conditioning. Condition the Civilians to seeing armed troops and armor, but more importantly condition the troops to combat their own people, as in "No Hesitation Targets".  And maybe some logistical proofing.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> What's in a name?  'Jade Helm' is a curious name since it means something related to the operation and is not random.  My guess is that it's a cover for securing western land and resources, to be formally turned over to Chinese interests that are holding US debt.  This is part of agenda 21 and the unwinding of US debt obligations by turning over collateral pledged to foreign interests against that debt.  Think of it as the Bundy Ranch on steroids?  Having advanced military staged in locations where they anticipate opposition to these seizures to form.  Of course other things can go on under this operational umbrella but I suspect this is the main purpose of Jade (China) Helm (Control).  Whether this will involve forced relocations of landowners like the Bundys is what to watch for and makes perfect sense in the context of other developments we've been watching, such as "resettlement operations" manuals and positions.


 US government debt is not collateralized. China won't get land in exchange for their US Treasury holdings.

----------


## devil21

> US government debt is not collateralized. China won't get land in exchange for their US Treasury holdings.


I must be on the right track.

Only a shill or a dumbass would think China would just say, "Oh, you mean there was no collateral?  Ok then, don't worry about those trillions you owe all 1.2 billion of us."




> This forum needs an alarm system to bump this topic on September 15. Then we could easily verify if we are living under martial law and whether civilians have been violated by this training.


Not really.  It could be preparations for something after September 15.

----------


## donnay



----------


## fr33

> Not really.  It could be preparations for something after September 15.


Many things will happen after September 15th. Many things are happening right now and have in the past.

I'm just not surprised at all that the military would train in civilian scenarios. Civilians are what the US military fights against and kills more so than any other "enemy".

THAT is why I want to buy an AK one of these days.

----------


## devil21

> Many things will happen after September 15th. Many things are happening right now and have in the past.
> 
> I'm just not surprised at all that the military would train in civilian scenarios. *Civilians are what the US military fights against and kills more so than any other "enemy".*
> 
> THAT is why I want to buy an AK one of these days.


Did you just compare Afghan goat herders in mountains that were invaded under false pretense with Americans living in Nevada? 

Ironically, you may be exactly right when it comes to Jade Helm.  Invaded under false pretenses is something the military is very good at.

----------


## TheCount

> Not really.  It could be preparations for something after September 15.


Thankfully, this lets you continue to believe, without any supporting events or evidence, that the wide assortment of conspiracy theories that you subscribe to are correct.

----------


## asurfaholic

Living somewhere between Jacksonville, nc's multiple marine bases and havelock's Marine air base, it is very common to see military planes at all times of the day and night. But these last 2 weeks there has been a much greater number of occurrences of very low altitude flying Ospreys and helicopter fleets, as well as other fighter jets. Much greater numbers of aircraft activity.

These low flying aircraft are particularly unnerving because they are basically flying maybe 50-200' above the tree line.

----------


## devil21

> Living somewhere between Jacksonville, nc's multiple marine bases and havelock's Marine air base, it is very common to see military planes at all times of the day and night. But these last 2 weeks there has been a much greater number of occurrences of very low altitude flying Ospreys and helicopter fleets, as well as other fighter jets. Much greater numbers of aircraft activity.
> 
> These low flying aircraft are particularly unnerving because they are basically flying maybe 50-200' above the tree line.


They're most certainly up to something.  A lot of reports similar to yours of much greater military air traffic are coming from all over the country.

Somebody do me a favor and neg rep TheCount please.  I have TheCount on ignore but I'm pretty sure he said something stupid.

----------


## fr33

> Did you just compare Afghan goat herders in mountains that were invaded under false pretense with Americans living in Nevada? 
> 
> Ironically, you may be exactly right when it comes to Jade Helm.  Invaded under false pretenses is something the military is very good at.


Afghans, Iraqis, Yemenis, Somalis, Pakistanis, Libyans.

----------


## devil21

Could be entirely unrelated but Walmarts peppered through the Jade Helm operating area are today suddenly closing their doors using the same excuse, plumbing repairs that will take at least 6 months.  No notice to employees.  It's only 5 or 6 stores according to google search at the moment.

eta:  also worth noting is that the official Jade Helm emblem has a wooden clog on it.  That's strange.....until one realizes that the word "sabotage" is from the root word "sabot", which is a wooden clog that workers used to throw into machinery to bring factories to a halt.

----------


## TheCount

Of course Walmart is in on the conspiracy!  I should have known not to trust them!

----------


## TheCount

Those bastards!  Their customers will have to go to one of the other 6 Walmarts within 10 miles!  Does their treachery know no end???!

----------


## fr33

> Could be entirely unrelated but Walmarts peppered through the Jade Helm operating area are today suddenly closing their doors using the same excuse, plumbing repairs that will take at least 6 months.  No notice to employees.  It's only 5 or 6 stores according to google search at the moment.
> 
> eta:  also worth noting is that the official Jade Helm emblem has a wooden clog on it.  That's strange.....until one realizes that the word "sabotage" is from the root word "sabot", which is a wooden clog that workers used to throw into machinery to bring factories to a halt.


Shouldn't you be angry if they kept their doors open to the public for this training? What is this outrage about anyways?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> No reason to feel guilty. When it happens it will happen. Until then we wait.


Uh, are you an example of a functional activist?  I think there might be some activities that are much more productive, like unifying behind principles the gov is SUPPOSED to stand for while waiting.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

Who knows, the people might decide they are the rightful masters of the congress and the courts, and start acting like it.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Jade Helm is conditioning us to stand down and allow citizens to be herded for whatever reasons, we need to demonstrate against the
> PsyOp, when/if in our area.


Consider our real and most functional options.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

----------


## devil21

I think it's clear which accounts on this thread are only here to disrupt the spread of information.

----------


## CPUd

y'all mofos need to cowboy up

----------


## AuH20

> Uh, are you an example of a functional activist?  I think there might be some activities that are much more productive, like unifying behind principles the gov is SUPPOSED to stand for while waiting.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution
> 
> Who knows, the people might decide they are the rightful masters of the congress and the courts, and start acting like it.


I hate to say this but we're not voting our way out of this. This overlapping system of patronage and graft will never be broken by voting from a limited set of candidates in a patently unfair environment.  Money is the one constant holding this unholy coalition of treachery together. If we want to see any type of change, we better pray that (a) the dollar implodes and (b) the tax base craters. These are both realistic scenarios given the present course. That's when the cards will be revealed and we can get this over with because I can't see these many special interest parasites finding God and embarking upon the path of self-sufficiency, when they finally realize that the game is over. They will have no qualms about using lethal government force in an attempt to put their rotten Humpy Dumpty back together again. That's the manner in which these despicable people think. 

And I am speaking as a Rand Paul supporter so don't kill the messenger. I'm enjoying the establishment freak out about the mere mention of his name, but if we think that one man is going to dismantle over 100 years of steel bars and razor wire, then we're pretty gullible.

----------


## Uriel999

> Living somewhere between Jacksonville, nc's multiple marine bases and havelock's Marine air base, it is very common to see military planes at all times of the day and night. But these last 2 weeks there has been a much greater number of occurrences of very low altitude flying Ospreys and helicopter fleets, as well as other fighter jets. Much greater numbers of aircraft activity.
> 
> These low flying aircraft are particularly unnerving because they are basically flying maybe 50-200' above the tree line.


Hey now I know who put all the Ron Paul stickers I still see around jvegas up! I'm stationed on Lejuene, we should get a beer sometime.

Back to Jade Helm though, you guys realize crying wolf over normal training is not helping the cause right? This has happened for decades. Do you realize even bigger training events happen in Europe all the time conducted by us and allies?

----------


## AuH20

I guess these special forces guys aren't dying quick enough for their liking...

http://www.infowars.com/patriot-grou...elm-operation/




> In response, patriot groups led by Pete Lanteri, former president of Icon Tactical Industries, will monitor the exercises.
> 
> A Facebook page for the initiative promises to, “observe the attempted infiltration of our towns during Operation Jade Helm with self sufficient teams in the field conducting counter surveillance.”
> 
> “Our main focus right now is on gathering intel on when and where the military will be infiltrating SOF teams for Operation Jade Helm,” writes Lanteri. “We have the Texas locations. We need verified info on South Cali and Utah locations. Arizona looks like it will only be on 1 military installation. Once we gather that intel and the field teams are informed then we will start posting information on how to go about locating SOF teams in public. Looking for certain mannerisms, etc. But right now we are focused on locations and dates!!”





> *A post attributed to Navy veteran Geoff Ross asserts that he has arranged for 25 retired Navy SEAL, DELTA and Rangers to travel to Washington DC to conduct exercises similar to those described in the Jade Helm documents.*
> 
> *“They will wander around and be tourists. They may pop in and visit a few Congressman or maybe they won’t. Or, maybe they will. The 1st Amendment is about to be exercised. Body cams in place. They practice we practice. We all practice. They visit us. We visit them,” writes Ross.*

----------


## donnay

*National Guard Riot Drill Features ‘Angry Right Wingers’ as Role Players
Troops train to combat unruly citizens*

by Paul Joseph Watson | April 14, 2015 

A National Guard drill based around dealing with civil unrest after a dirty bomb attack in California featured role players acting as angry Americans yelling ‘right-wing’ rhetoric.




*Continued...*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> I hate to say this but we're not voting our way out of this. This overlapping system of patronage and graft will never be broken by voting from a limited set of candidates in a patently unfair environment.  Money is the one constant holding this unholy coalition of treachery together.


You really are not reading.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

The revolution Is about unity upon constitutional intent.  Perhaps the notion that soldiers will respect people that ARE NOT SHEEP, and can unify effectively under the law of the land is beyond you.  The notion that Americans who know the constitutions intent BETTER than any of the soldiers leaders can have a resounding impact on soldiers and government which will empower the good ones of both to stand their ground for us.  Because they know we have their back.

We have not set the standard of agreement upon principle YET, that any candidate worth voting for can distinguish themselves with.

This thread is a bunch of sheep fearfully crying in confusion looking for company.  The whole damn forum is involved with this useless activity of "information flow" when everyone already knows there is a problem of one kind or another.

Rather than unifying around solution, the sheep cry, "problem, problem".  F

----------


## AuH20

> You really are not reading.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution
> 
> The revolution Is about unity upon constitutional intent.  Perhaps the notion that soldiers will respect people that ARE NOT SHEEP, and Americans that know the constitutions intent BETTER than any of the soldiers leaders can have a resounding impact on government which will empower the good ones to stand their ground for us.  Because they know we have their back.
> 
> We have not set the standard of agreement upon principle YET, that any candidate worth voting for can distinguish themselves with.
> 
> This thread is a bunch of sheep fearfully crying in confusion looking of company.  The whole damn forum is involved with this useless activity of "information flow" when everyone already knows there is a problem of one kind or another.
> ...


Can the Constitution alone feed the families of the enforcers? Probably not? Right? We have a major conflict of interest on our hands. Predators will outweigh the principled.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Can the Constitution alone feed the families of the enforcers? Probably not? Right? We have a major conflict of interest on our hands. Predators will outweigh the principled.


You are misinterpreting and attempting all or nothing thinking, just like the cognitive infiltration conditions people.

If the predators are allowed to multiply in the abcense of a population unified around principle.

Your behavior sets an example for your point.

----------


## AuH20

> You are misinterpreting and attempting all or nothing thinking, just like the cognitive infiltration conditions people.
> 
> If the predators are allowed to multiply in the abcense of a population unified around principle.
> 
> Your behavior sets an example for your point.


The predators didn't multiply. They are here in large numbers and thriving. The principled people are going to have to unite and smack them around before they back off & realize that it's not worth effort. That's what's going to transpire. A line in the sand will be drawn.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> The predators didn't multiply. They are here in large numbers and thriving. The principled people are going to have to unite and smack them around before they back off & realize that it's not worth effort. That's what's going to transpire. A line in the sand will be drawn.


They multiplied in the 14 years since 9/11 while cognitive infiltration conditioned sheep to rally around cries of, "problem, problem" instead of unifying around solution.

The only solution is unity.  The only question is "how" or "what ".  This link has the "what" part NAILED.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

"How". .   .   . Well, to unify conceptually only requires a communication medium.  Are you gonna, run with the sheep and cry "problem", trying to describe its size, shape and color, or what?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## AuH20

Veerryyy Inta-raasting! They need to brush up on their deception techniques. 




> “I introduced myself to a Lt Colonel Gallegos from Buckley Air Force base in Aurora, Colorado. Below is a summary of the exchange”.
> 
> Katy:  “I am aware of the Jade Helm drill and I am concerned as to why this drill was being conducted”.
> 
> Gallegos:  (He was caught off guard and didn’t have a clear answer as he stumbled around for words and his body language was extremely nervous). “We have had drills like this before, like one we had before one 10 years ago”.
> 
> Katy: “There has never been a drill to this extent in size and scope”!
> 
> Gallegos: (His body language, again, was extremely nervous as he stumbled to find the right words as he chose to look down, smile and concede that I was correct on that point). “Yeah, that is true but it’s not a big deal”. (Editor’s Note: Not a big deal? Various factions of the military are preparing to impose martial law in the Jade Helms drills while extracting dissidents, and death squads will be planted in order to practice their “infiltration techniques” and this is “not a big deal”? This is an act of war against the American people and it is not a big deal?).
> ...

----------


## Uriel999

regarding the Lt Colonel...the first thing an enlisted man realizes about officers is that they are typically mentally deficient. In other words idiots that don't know $#@! about $#@!.

Also, the higher the rank the higher the likelyhood the individual went full retard to achieve it. I don't trust most Marines past Sgt.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Have they stared rounding everybody up yet?

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Veerryyy Inta-raasting! They need to brush up on their deception techniques.


Still thinking that focusing on the problem is going to solve it huh?

Even Americans that do not see this as a problem know there are other, serious problems.  Unity around a solution that encompasses sharing truth about problems as well as strategy for implementing solutions is the only logical action at this point.

Covert manipulation with cognitive infiltration is easily proven by the failure of agents to engage solution which is based in common sense and constitutional intent. The pretense they have for being here is that they care and think there is a problem.  Why do they refuse to discuss solution to the problem?  Why, because it is the last thing that the infiltrated government wants, so agents are directed to discuss everything but solution.

These are simple critical thinking skills.

----------


## TheCount

> Have they stared rounding everybody up yet?


I've already got my VIP tickets!  See you in the luxury camp!

----------


## Danke

> regarding the Lt Colonel...the first thing an enlisted man realizes about officers is that they are typically mentally deficient. In other words idiots that don't know $#@! about $#@!.
> 
> Also, the higher the rank the higher the likelyhood the individual went full retard to achieve it. I don't trust most Marines past Sgt.

----------


## AuH20

> regarding the Lt Colonel...the first thing an enlisted man realizes about officers is that they are typically mentally deficient. In other words idiots that don't know $#@! about $#@!.
> 
> Also, the higher the rank the higher the likelyhood the individual went full retard to achieve it. I don't trust most Marines past Sgt.


E-5 is usually where the principled free thinkers hit that wall of compliance.

----------


## phill4paul

Colorado has opted out...

  So I guess Colorado opted out 6 days ago....

   Update: Colorado no longer one of the states in Jade Helm 15 military exercise




> DENVER - Colorado will not be involved in the upcoming Jade Helm 15 military exercise planned in six other states.
> 
> Mark Lastoria, Director of Public Affairs, US Army Special Operations Command, told 7NEWS Tuesday that *the military unit that was going to participate is no longer available*, therefore no troops will be operating in Colorado.


 http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news...itary-exercise

----------


## Stratovarious

> Colorado has opted out...
> 
>   So I guess Colorado opted out 6 days ago....
> 
>    Update: Colorado no longer one of the states in Jade Helm 15 military exercise
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news...itary-exercise


I hope it was Colorado that opeted out, the narrative from the Military is to the contrary , it indicates a Military descision, do we know 
one way or the other ?

,  ,

----------


## phill4paul

> I hope it was Colorado that opeted out, the narrative from the Military is to the contrary , it indicates a Military descision, do we know 
> one way or the other ?
> 
> ,  ,


  I have no idea. Just a potentially corruptible news organ reporting.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I have no idea. Just a potentially corruptible news organ reporting.


Well here's an article including local news claims, it's all over the place, both entities making claims:
http://www.examiner.com/article/jade...rado-backs-out

In the same article it is stated that Colorado is "the nerve center of Marshall Law" , that's a big statement.

I'm hoping all states will say : Get the F#### OUT WE DON'T WANT TO PLAY ARMY WITH YOU BLOOD THIRSTY PSYOP BAS####S!!!!



,  ,

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Well here's an article including local news claims, it's all over the place, both entities making claims:
> http://www.examiner.com/article/jade...rado-backs-out
> 
> In the same article it is stated that Colorado is "the nerve center of Marshall Law" , that's a big statement.
> 
> I'm hoping all states will say : Get the F#### OUT WE DON'T WANT TO PLAY ARMY WITH YOU BLOOD THIRSTY PSYOP BAS####S!!!!
> ,  ,


The first and biggest underground military bases are under Colorado.

If people of states knew prime constitutional intent well enough, they could use that to control states.  That is the beginning of a lawful and peaceful revolution.

It won't take that many people because it looks too bad to oppose citizens that are truly standing with prime constitutional intent.  

Even for covert agents here.  They lose credibility.  

Imagine how bad it would look for state legislators.  That's what this strategy is based in.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ful-revolution

If Americans understood this legal action well enough soldiers could understand it, even E5's.  Then no soldier would be involved with such exercises until they were assured a constitutional civil government had created the military authority over them.

http://algoxy.com/ows/soldiersinquiry.html

----------


## mrsat_98

http://investmentwatchblog.com/proof...-depend-on-it/

----------


## AuH20

> http://investmentwatchblog.com/proof...-depend-on-it/





> Quote:
> *JADE (Joint Assistant for Deployment and Execution) is a knowledge-based mixed-initiative system that supports force
> deployment planning and management*
> image: http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png
> 
> . JADE uses case-based and generative planning methods to support the development
> of large-scale, complex deployment plans in minimal time. JADE incorporates the technology
> image: http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png
> 
> ...


Nice find. As far as the Wallmart closures, I have read that they could be related to 'structural flaws' (joists specifically) that Walmart could no longer ignore. Those large box stores are usually thrown together haphazardly with questionable labor, so it's possible that their legal department is covering their ass by shutting these stores down for the time being.

----------


## Stratovarious

> The first and biggest underground military bases are under Colorado.
> 
> If people of states knew prime constitutional intent well enough, they could use that to control states.  That is the beginning of a lawful and peaceful revolution.
> 
> It won't take that many people because it looks too bad to oppose citizens that are truly standing with prime constitutional intent.  
> 
> Even for covert agents here.  They lose credibility.  
> 
> Imagine how bad it would look for state legislators.  That's what this strategy is based in.
> ...


If this is the correct oath they've taken, I wonder how many of them know anything about, how many care, and how many 
have been told 'forget about it' obey your orders (as is also stated in the oath) and you'll be ok.....?


http://www.army.mil/values/oath.html
I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." (Title 10, US Code; Act of 5 May 1960 replacing the wording first adopted in 1789, with amendment effective 5 October 1962).

, ,

----------


## devil21

> http://investmentwatchblog.com/proof...-depend-on-it/


Interesting, nice find.  Mostly fits with what's been going on and sheds more light on what this is likely about.  If I'm understanding correctly, the JADE portion is basically a AI computer program that analyzes input data and then rapidly deploys forces where "needed", based on that data.  Instead of human Generals, military strategists, and communications, which generally requires humans to operate, the military is now controlled by a computer.  Skynet, anyone?  Fits with all the military leadership purges of the Obama administration too.  Surely some resisted this sort of stuff.

The HELM portion is the use of this computer to manage humint obtained by infiltrators (infilTRAITORS), the pre-staging of military type equipment within LEO where the computer thinks it will be "needed" most, and is prepared to execute the plan the computer has come up with to disrupt "militants" (now the wooden shoes makes sense...sabotage....in whatever form it would take), whenever the computer gives the green light.  And all of this isn't even classified, it's right out in the open.

Sounds like Bundy Ranch on steroids coming soon, controlled by a frickin computer.  Will military involved with this even know they're taking orders from HAL?  





> Nice find. As far as the Wallmart closures, I have read that they could be related to 'structural flaws' (joists specifically) that Walmart could no longer ignore. Those large box stores are usually thrown together haphazardly with questionable labor, so it's possible that their legal department is covering their ass by shutting these stores down for the time being.


It's been verified that at least a couple of the stores have no active permits pulled for building work.  Walmarts are known for their ability to change an entire store around, remodel, fix problems, etc without EVER closing their doors.  That is why it's so curious.

----------


## mrsat_98

Maple Resolve is bigger than Jade Helm and details in the video.

----------


## AuH20

> It's been verified that at least a couple of the stores have no active permits pulled for building work.  Walmarts are known for their ability to change an entire store around, remodel, fix problems, etc without EVER closing their doors.  That is why it's so curious.


The plumbing excuse is a complete lie. For one, no permits were pulled. Secondly, they have maintenance contracts with local plumbing subcontractors and they haven't been notified. It's most likely something embarrassing like potential structural failure.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Nice find. As far as the Wallmart closures, I have read that they could be related to 'structural flaws' (joists specifically) that Walmart could no longer ignore. Those large box stores are usually thrown together haphazardly with questionable labor, so it's possible that their legal department is covering their ass by shutting these stores down for the time being.


The WalMart stores were targeted by Unions to try to unionize them or at least get higher wages.  Rather than see a single store go Union, they prefer to shut them down. It is also a warning to other store workers who might consider protesting. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/wal-m...-stores-2015-4




> According to ABC News, "no plumbing permits have been pulled in any of the five cities where the stores were suddenly closed for at least six months." The cities where locations were closed include Brandon, Florida, Pico Rivera, California, Livingston, Texas, Midland, Texas, and Tulsa, Oklahoma.





> Some employees believe that the stores were closed because of worker protests for higher pay. 
> 
> Employees of the Pico Rivera store were among the first to hold Black Friday protests in 2012.
> 
> *"This is the first store that went on strike,"* an employee told CBS Los Angeles. "This is the first store in demanding changes for Walmart."


Tulsa worker protests:  http://oruoracle.com/?p=3333

Brandon Florida: (Brandon is just outside Tampa): http://tbo.com/news/business/people-...ests-20150415/

Also note that at least two of the five stores are outside the Jade Helm 15 area.

----------


## CPUd

Hay guys, I just saw some ROTC outside practicing on their new rappelling tower.  *They were not out there yesterday*.  I think TN is getting ready for martial law!!

----------


## Zippyjuan

LOL!

----------


## Stratovarious

If they are doing an exercise in the streets, what's to stop us from  mocking them , have town meetings where everyone gets familiar with who we are within
the groups and all our neighbors know who we are , and parade around in vans armed to the teeth , peacfully, just like them.

Show these jack boot thugs, what we're all about.

Texas is a bit far for me , but if they have anywhere near me , count me in.
,  ,

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Texas is a bit far for me , but if they have anywhere near me , count me in.


Airplane. Bus. Train. If you really are serious. 

Or if it is just too inconvenient for you.... must be some local thugs you can protest against. Show what you are all about.  Police, military bases.

----------


## Stratovarious

> If they are doing an exercise in the streets, what's to stop us from  mocking them , have town meetings where everyone gets familiar with who we are within
> the groups and all our neighbors know who we are , and parade around in vans armed to the teeth , peacfully, just like them.
> 
> Show these jack boot thugs, what we're all about.
> 
> Texas is a bit far for me , but if they have anywhere near me , count me in.
> ,  ,


 I just sent a note to Oath Keepers, and should probably try to contact sheriff Mack , he's a good freedom 
supporter.

Note to Oathkeepers:
Hi,
Is it possible to organize a peaceful armed demonstration to mock this exercise, in cooperation with Sheriff's depts, and police.
Town Hall meetings where everyone gets familiar with who of us is involved so the community can 
feel at least some comfort that we support the constitution and are not supportive of the absence of posse commitatus.
Thanks for any feedback or thoughts...
Or take this as a suggestion, I'm sure you've 
thought of this yourselves.
Ted


,  ,

----------


## TheCount

> Hay guys, I just saw some ROTC outside practicing on their new rappelling tower.  *They were not out there yesterday*.  I think TN is getting ready for martial law!!


Remember, every news story and major event is linked together as part of the same plan, so you need to work out how their rappelling is related to every other event that happen in your area today.

----------


## devil21

You know you're too close to the truth when the resident forum shill accounts are stacking empty posts to clog up a thread.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Like all those other military exercises which were supposed to lead to martial law?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You know you're too close to the truth when the resident forum shill accounts are stacking empty posts to clog up a thread.


Exactly.  Just the fact that they're on this forum means that it is threatening to them.

----------


## devil21

> Exactly.  Just the fact that they're on this forum means that it is threatening to them.


Yep, no one is forcing them to read the threads.

----------


## AuH20

> Like all those other military exercises which were supposed to lead to martial law?


Martial Law? You mean like the scenario Congressman Brad Sherman was threatened with, if the banks didn't get bailed out?




I think in the present time we sometimes have fidgety people jumping to assumptions, but it's not like this whole narrative was created out of thin air.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

http://www.allnewspipeline.com/Jade_...date_Texas.php

----------


## Natural Citizen

I suppose this is relevant here...





> For the purposes of the training, Texas,  Utah and part of southern California have been labeled as  _"hostile"_ territory, a description that a number of  residents found troublesome.
> 
> Army Special Operation Command spokesman Mark Lastoria earlier  attempted to allay concerns by saying the training is an  opportunity to practice _covert warfare tactics and martial  law.
> 
> _


Continued - Martial law exercise? Texas jittery over US military drills

----------


## fr33

Texas is trying to deal with a training exercise. Imagine if it were real and not training. But in the opinions of most Texans, "$#@! those foreigner terrorists" when the training is actually put into practice. If only the opposition to Jade Helm would be pointing out that victims of this empire deal with disarmament and other violations of rights abroad and that this is what is what this is all about...

Instead... what we have is bull$#@!. That damn muslim communist obamer is gonna take our guns and our freedumbs! Long after Jade Helm is over, the actual results will be taking place abroad and none of the tea party idiots will give a $#@! because Bushism will be the new savior.

----------


## fr33

Who will be the victim of Jade Helm? It won't be me. It will be the countless civilians overseas either killed or disarmed by the US military. Will the outrage for those people be the same? No. Idiotic conspiracy theorists will be silent about it. Long after Jade Helm I will have all my guns but people overseas will continue dying. They will call them insurgents or terrorists to justify their actions.

----------


## devil21

Lastoria claims all training will be done on private property in remote areas, yet the slide show presented to multiple county commissions (link in OP) clearly indicates the training will involve covert action in public.  Is Lastoria also working for a contractor, like all three contacts listed on the scribd doc?

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/story/289...n-jade-helm-15


TX Governor orders Texas Guard to monitor Jade Helm; Texas State Rep loses his $#@! over it
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-0...onse-jade-helm

Im inclined to think JH is about this sort of operation:
http://benswann.com/oath-keepers-ral...seized-by-blm/




> Earlier this month, officials with the Bureau of Land Management sent a letter ordering local miners working at the Sugar Pine Mining Claim in the Galice Mining District near Merlin, OR to vacate the property that locals have mined for the past 139 years. Raw Story notes the fact that the owners of the claim subsequently contacted the Oath Keepers of Josephine County, an organization of ex-and-current military and law enforcement professionals who have sworn an oath to refuse orders that violate the US Constitution, who then called for militia members from around the country to gather at the mining claim in order to ensure that the Bureau of Land Management respects the miners’ Fifth Amendment right to due process.  more at link

----------


## devil21

Politicians starting to weigh in on Jade Helm.  Cruz mostly, Rand a little, Graham says he's never heard of it.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/ar...n-jade-helm-15

----------


## CPUd

Yes, they are:

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes, they are:


  Are "informed, patriotic Americans" the same as "sincere Americans?"

----------


## AuH20

Some great comments here. They are offended by Greg Abbott's actions living in their danger free world. 

http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.c...xercises.html/

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Some great comments here. They are offended by Greg Abbott's actions living in their danger free world. 
> 
> http://trailblazersblog.dallasnews.c...xercises.html/


Some of those comments have nothing directly to do with anything in the article.  Paid shills will shill.

----------


## AuH20

> Some of those comments have nothing directly to do with anything in the article.  Paid shills will shill.


Apparently, we are low IQ Timothy McVeigh clones, yet we are not the ones practicing  'apprehension and extraction' drills in so-called 'hostile' states.

----------


## AuH20

Thank god we have someone like Jon Stewart looking out for us...

http://www.infowars.com/john-stewart...helm-concerns/




> Stewart characterized Jade Helm as an exercise that will prepare U.S. troops for “missions against ISIS-like groups,” although a study of the actual Jade Helm literature reveals that the drill is more geared towards infiltration and occupation techniques rather than armed combat.
> 
> “You know who’s calling it a ‘Texas takeover’? Lone star lunatics. Dallas dicks, Houston $#@!s,” Stewart said. “There’s no Texas takeover. The United States government already controls Texas…..just borrow a textbook from a neighboring state — it’s all in there.”
> 
> Stewart goes on to call Lt. Col. Mark Lastoria’s appearance at a town hall meeting in Bastrop to answer questions from “crazy people” about Jade Helm “a waste of time,” before lambasting Texas Governor Greg Abbott for announcing that the Texas State Guard will monitor the exercise, not “take on the United States military” as Stewart chides.
> 
> Stewart ends the skit by suggesting that Texans are only concerned about Jade Helm due to their racially-driven hatred of President Barack Obama.
> 
> “It appears you are on the verge of being taken over by ISIS or the United States of America,” Stewart said. “So you have a choice to make.

----------


## devil21

And whaddoyaknow?  'ISIS' appears in Texas to shoot up an art exhibit put on by a NYC zionist known for stirring $#@! and most of the attendees of said exhibit were out-of-towners.  That's just a coincidence.....

----------


## CPUd

lolo:
http://www.stonekettle.com/2015/05/j...ate-texas.html

----------


## wizardwatson

> lolo:
> http://www.stonekettle.com/2015/05/j...ate-texas.html


Yeah, same goes for ISIS scare, Ebola scare, WMD scare, immigration scare, etc.

That's just America.  Fear, Fear, Fear, all day long.

Proverbs 28:1  The wicked flee when none pursueth....

----------


## TheCount

> lolo:
> http://www.stonekettle.com/2015/05/j...ate-texas.html


This is amazing:




> should be darted with powerful tranquilizers, netted from black  helicopters, pumped full of happy juice before they start eating their  own feces, and installed in a dark padded cell where the most dangerous  thing they encounter each day is a small plastic cup of institutional  butterscotch pudding pushed through a small opening in the bottom of the  door with a stick.

----------


## AuH20

Jones rolls out all the Pentagon & .Gov docs regarding martial law and national contingency plans. Despite the denunciations made by all the well paid clowns in the media, the feds are actually quite prepared to tie up loose ends:




Debunk this.

----------


## CPUd

> Texas Governor Greg Abott has placed the state on high alert:  Barack Obama is invading the state on July 15th.
> 
> Officials in the state of Texas were alerted to Obama’s master plan to start a Civil War in America.  While riling up racial tensions as seen in Baltimore, Maryland, and Ferguson, Missouri, out west Obama plans to take a more direct military approach.
> 
> Texas residents such as Chuck Norris are already organizing minutemen to prepare for an invasion, training locals in basic martial arts and self-defense.
> 
> Why is Texas so important for Obama’s plan to invade Western America and create a new kingdom of Liberal Darkness?
> 
> Texas has a Constitutional right to become five independent states from America without repercussion.  Obama knows that if he can take over the state government of Texas, fix the ballots and make the state withdraw, he will suddenly have unfettered control of the world’s 10th most powerful economy.
> ...


http://bigamericannews.com/2015/05/0...eral-darkness/

----------


## AuH20

> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/05/0...eral-darkness/


George W. Bush, being the great patriot that he was, actually expanded the original designs of Rex84 with executive new orders NSDP51 and HSDP20 in 2007. The idiots making this solely about Barack Obama have a one track mind.

http://rense.com/general81/shadowgovt.htm






> In May 2007, Bush signed executive new orders NSDP51 and HSDP20 to replace REX84. The older order REX84 was an older directive to establish martial law in the event of a national emergency. Everything done in government is done for a reason, and these two new orders are no exception.
> 
> These new directives surprised and alarmed many real conservatives and true patriots at the time. These two orders established that the White House administration would take over all local governments under a national state of emergency, instead of Homeland Security.

----------


## Zippyjuan

REX 84 was an exercise conducted in 1984- EX meaning "exercise" and 84 being the year.  It was not an executive order about martial law. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rex_84

http://projectwakeupcall.blogspot.co...ontinuity.html




> Rex 84, short for Readiness Exercise 1984, was a plan by the United States federal government to test their ability to detain large numbers of American citizens in case of massive civil unrest or national emergency. Exercises similar to Rex 84 happen periodically. Plans for roundups of persons in the United States in times of crisis are constructed during periods of increased political repression such as the Palmer Raids and the McCarthy Era. For example, from 1967 to 1971 the FBI kept a list of persons to be rounded up as subversive, dubbed the "ADEX" list.
> 
> According to scholar Diana Reynolds: The Rex-84 Alpha Explan (Readiness Exercise 1984, Exercise Plan; otherwise known as a continuity of government plan), indicates that FEMA in association with 34 other federal civil departments and agencies* conducted a civil readiness exercise during April 5-13, 1984.* It was conducted in coordination and simultaneously with a Joint Chiefs exercise, Night Train 84, a worldwide military command post exercise (including Continental U.S. Forces or CONUS) based on multi-emergency scenarios operating both abroad and at home. In the combined exercise, Rex-84 Bravo, FEMA and DOD led the other federal agencies and departments, including the Central Intelligence Agency, the Secret Service, the Treasury, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the Veterans Administration through a gaming exercise to test military assistance in civil defense. The exercise anticipated civil disturbances, major demonstrations and strikes that would affect continuity of government and/or resource mobilization. To fight subversive activities, there was authorization for the military to implement government ordered movements of civilian populations at state and regional levels, the arrest of certain unidentified segments of the population, and the imposition of martial rule.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Could it be that there is no major conspiracy and Obama team was just doing precautionary security preparations in Texas for the  anti-Muslim art exhibit organized by a well-connected zionist group? 


*As graduations near, some fear Garland ISD's Culwell Center now a target*http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/garland-mesquite/headlines/20150504-some-fear-culwell-center-now-a-target-as-busy-graduation-season-nears.ece

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^^
Nice t-shirt in that pic.

And backpack.

And a cop (or a contractor, if he's "private security") that looks a lot like a soldier but _isn't_, complete with assault weapon and authoritative gesture.


A picture is worth a thousand words.  That image kinda sums it up.

----------


## Lois

> Politicians starting to weigh in on Jade Helm.  Cruz mostly, Rand a little, Graham says he's never heard of it.  
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/ar...n-jade-helm-15


Here's another politician who's on the right side -

*Louie Gohmert Gets Why Some Texans Are Worried About a Military Takeover*

*The Texas congressman is joining others in his state calling for the Pentagon to alter the Jade Helm 15 military exercises.*

http://www.nationaljournal.com/congr...eover-20150505

*May 5, 2015 U.S. Special Operations Command is preparing to launch a five-month, multi-state exercise across private and public land to prepare Army special forces for threats anywhere in the world. Or at least that's what the Pentagon would want you to believe. Officials and citizens in Texas, one of the states involved, see something potentially more nefarious in the exercise, dubbed Jade Helm 15. And now Rep. Louie Gohmert is joining them.

"Over the past few weeks, my office has been inundated with calls referring to the Jade Helm 15 military exercise scheduled to take place between July 15 and September 15, 2015," Gohmert said in a Tuesday statement. "This military practice has some concerned that the U.S. Army is preparing for modern-day martial law. Certainly, I can understand these concerns."

"When leaders within the current administration believe that major threats to the country include those who support the Constitution, are military veterans, or even 'cling to guns or religion,' patriotic Americans have reason to be concerned," Gohmert wrote.

The congressman took particular issue with the layout and labels of the Pentagon map for the exercise. "Once I observed the map depicting 'hostile,' 'permissive,' and 'uncertain' states and locations, I was rather appalled that the hostile areas amazingly have a Republican majority, 'cling to their guns and religion,' and believe in the sanctity of the United States Constitution." Gohmert called on the Pentagon to change the map, the names on the map, and said "the tone of the exercise needs to be completely revamped so the federal government is not intentionally practicing war against its own states."*

----------


## JK/SEA

i wouldn't object if they were 'invading' D.C....be good practice for them. Maybe 'practice' building gallows poles along Pennsylvania Ave...

----------


## AuH20

> ^^^^^^^
> Nice t-shirt in that pic.
> 
> And backpack.
> 
> *And a cop (or a contractor, if he's "private security") that looks a lot like a soldier but isn't, complete with assault weapon and authoritative gesture.
> *
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.  That image kinda sums it up.


I have a similar rig as the 'security detail' in multicam.

----------


## Carlybee

There have been reports of Approx 30 U.N. vehicles near Dallas, fully outfitted with troops.

----------


## TheCount

> There have been reports of Approx 30 U.N. vehicles near Dallas, fully outfitted with troops.


Facebook post = reports.

----------


## Carlybee

> Facebook post = reports.


Your point?  As opposed to the mainstream media who is always unbiased and accurate.

----------


## TheCount

> Your point?


There's no substance to it, no information, and there are near-constant "reports" about just about anything you can imagine.

----------


## Carlybee

> There's no substance to it, no information, and there are near-constant "reports" about just about anything you can imagine.


So? I just made a comment. It's up to the reader to do their own due diligence. Just because something gets posted or reported on social media doesn't automatically disqualify it. From what I understood it was an eyewitness account.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> There's no substance to it, no information, and there are near-constant "reports" about just about anything you can imagine.



People like Uriel999 who has done it and other sources in the thread.  And what kind of source are you?  Just a shilling progressive on the site attempting to disrupt and discourage new members.  The jig is up, holmes.

----------


## Carlybee

.  The post in question. Granted not sure how he knows the people inside are combat ready troops or if this is even a legit pic.

----------


## TheCount

Here's that same pic without the facebook post pasted on top of it, in a paranoia blog post a whole year ago:

http://govtslaves.info/pic-day-un-ar...s-cleburne-tx/




Here's the RPF thread about it at that time:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Cleburne-Texas






> Supreme Armored Industries, maker of armored vehicles, is based in Cleburne, Texas.



Here's the page for Supreme, which advertises those exact vehicles in one picture:
http://supremecorp.com/armored/

----------


## wizardwatson

> Here's that same pic without the facebook post pasted on top of it, in a paranoia blog post a whole year ago:
> 
> http://govtslaves.info/pic-day-un-ar...s-cleburne-tx/
> 
> 
> Here's the RPF thread about it at that time:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Cleburne-Texas


Apocalypse.....





....DENIED.

----------


## TheCount

> Apocalypse.....
> 
> ....DENIED.


Amazing how the same bull$#@! gets recycled forever.

----------


## Carlybee

> Amazing how the same bull$#@! gets recycled forever.



Well...I haven't seen every single thing posted ad infinitum. Just saw this today. Big deal. I never made any claims one way or another about it...hence my disclaimer posted along with the pic. But so glad you are here to set us straight at a moments notice.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Amazing how the same bull$#@! gets recycled forever.


How else is the real apocalypse going to be a surprise without decoys, Lois, decoys!

----------


## TheCount

> How else is the real apocalypse going to be a surprise without decoys, Lois, decoys!


When Jade Helm comes and goes without incident there will be some reason why Obama didn't put us all in camps this time.

Maybe Alex Jones will take personal credit for single handedly preventing martial law by getting 70k views on youtube.

----------


## TheCount

> Well...I haven't seen every single thing posted ad infinitum. Just saw this today. Big deal. I never made any claims one way or another about it...hence my disclaimer posted along with the pic. But so glad you are here to set us straight at a moments notice.



You must trust/believe that information to a certain extent or you wouldn't have chosen to spread it.

----------


## Carlybee

> When Jade Helm comes and goes without incident there will be some reason why Obama didn't put us all in camps this time.  Maybe Alex Jones will take person credit for single handedly preventing martial law by getting 70k views on youtube.



Maybe it's just a practice run. Alex Jones is not the only person who has made claims about this stuff. My question is why are some of you so threatened when someone does make a claim to the point of going all out to ridicule it? Who gives a rats ass?  Do you think the world is hanging on our every word here? There is nothing wrong with speculation.

----------


## TheCount

> Maybe it's just a practice run. Alex Jones is not the only person who has made claims about this stuff. My question is why are some of you so threatened when someone does make a claim to the point of going all out to ridicule it? Who gives a rats ass?  Do you think the world is hanging on our every word here? There is nothing wrong with speculation.


It's not my fault that you believed some bull$#@!; don't take it out on me.

----------


## Carlybee

> You must trust/believe that information to a certain extent or you wouldn't have chosen to spread it.


How is making a comment spreading anything? I assume people are adults here and can do their own research. I saw it earlier and thought it was interesting. Big whoop. Do I believe we live in perilous times under nefarious leaders with hidden agendas? You bet I do.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Amazing how the same bull$#@! gets recycled forever.



Just like your lame ass posts month after month.  I can't believe this is your job and someone would actually fund this.  No, actually I can believe it.

----------


## Carlybee

> It's not my fault that you believed some bull$#@!; don't take it out on me.


You're the one trying to make a big deal out of it. I didn't say I believed it. On the pic I posted I specifically stated I didn't know if it was legit.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> ....



Why do you have "supporting member" in your profile when it's clear you're not a supporting member?  Neg rep.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I do business with a large military base in Indiana and I can confirm all of this.

----------


## Carlybee

When The Elites Wage War On America, This Is How They Will Do It

Via ZeroHedge










> Submitted by Brandon Smith via Alt-Market.com,
> 
> The consequences and patterns of war, whether by one nation against another or by a government against the citizenry, rarely change. However, the methods of war have evolved vastly in modern times. Wars by elites against populations are often so subtle that many people might not even recognize that they are under attack until it is too late. Whenever I examine the conceptions of “potential war” between individuals and oligarchy, invariably some hard-headed person cries out: “What do you mean ‘when?’ We are at war right now!” In this case, I am not talking about the subtle brand of war. I am not talking about the information war, the propaganda war, the economic war, the psychological war or the biological war. I am talking about outright warfare, and anyone who thinks we have already reached that point has no clue what real war looks like.
> 
> The recent exposure of the nationwide Jade Helm 15 exercise has made many people suspicious, and with good reason. Federal crisis exercises have a strange historical tendency to suddenly coincide with very real crisis events. We may know very little about Jade Helm beyond government admissions, claims and misdirections. But at the very least, we know what “JADE” is an acronym for: Joint Assistance for Deployment and Execution, a program designed to create action and deployment plans using computer models meant to speed up reaction times for military planners during a “crisis scenario.” It is linked with another program called ACOA (Adaptive Course of Action), the basis of which is essentially the use of past mission successes and computer models to plan future missions. Both are products of the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).
> 
> As far as I know, no one has presented any hard evidence as to what “HELM” really stands for, but the JADE portion of the exercise explicitly focuses on rapid force deployment planning in crisis situations, according to the government white paper linked above. This fact alone brings into question statements by the Department of Defense that Jade Helm is nothing more than a training program to prepare military units for “foreign deployment.” This is clearly a lie if Jade Helm revolves around crisis events (which denotes domestic threats), rather than foreign operations.
> 
> Of course, if you also consider the reality that special operations forces ALWAYS train like they fight and train in environments similar to where they will fight, the entire notion of Jade Helm as a preparation for foreign theaters sounds absurd. If special operations forces are going to fight in Iraq, Iran or Syria, they go to training grounds in places like Kuwait. If they are training in places like Fort Lauderdale, Florida (including “infiltration training”), then there is no way around the fact that they are practicing to fight somewhere exactly like Fort Lauderdale with a similar culture and population.



More http://www.zerohedgedotcom/news/2015...hey-will-do-it

----------


## DFF

> Why do you have "supporting member" in your profile when it's clear you're not a supporting member?  Neg rep.


How is he still green? Who's been pumping Count Shillkula's rep?  This is what I want to know.

----------


## devil21

> They should make it interesting and offer $10K to anyone who can successfully ID one of the undercovers.





> It might be kept in mind that supposed terrorist events such as 9-11, London subway bombing, Boston Marathon Bombing, Newtown ALL had concurrent ongoing military/police/security _drills_ which shadowed the assumed 'lone wolf' terrorism. Its almost like a stasi calling card to show the mundanes how truly hopeless their situation is. Sooooo, don't be surprised or fooled is oh say 'ISIS' carries out some major USA attacks on middle Americans in oh say Texas/Utah this fall.


Clearly these two handles know more than they're admitting.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> How is he still green? Who's been pumping Count Shillkula's rep?  This is what I want to know.


LOL.  Count Shillkula.

Ever notice Count Chocula looks like Liberace?








But yeah, somebody has been feeding his ass.  Just like Zip.

----------


## AuH20

> When Jade Helm comes and goes without incident there will be some reason why Obama didn't put us all in camps this time.
> 
> Maybe Alex Jones will take personal credit for single handedly preventing martial law by getting 70k views on youtube.


I don't think Alex Jones ever stated that OPERATION Jade Helm was the physical implementation of  full blown 'martial law'. He did reveal that this type of odd training exercise would be be encompassing federal agencies as well as multiple specialized units under the U.S. military command structure. 

Don't you find it slightly unnerving that the our special operations community will be conducting termination & extraction drills in these states? Practicing population immersion techniques in the Southwest US? How is that going to help them overseas in a completely different AO?

----------


## AuH20

What are the little birdies talking about?

----------


## CPUd

CTs running wild on C-SPAN, video at link:
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/army...ry-armageddon/

----------


## HankRicther12

> How is he still green? Who's been pumping Count Shillkula's rep?  This is what I want to know.


Hate to have to do this in the middle of a thread but thanks for the rep, I still can't figure out how to send PM, maybe because I'm neg rep I can't do it? Anyhow, just wanted to thank you.

----------


## mrsat_98



----------


## jllundqu

This whole Jade Helm thing is bunk.  I did two tours in Iraq and know plenty of SF.  Anyone who thinks the military (especially SF) would start a shooting war with regular citizens is delusional.

This is a red herring.  Something else is going on, and it ain't 'martial law brewing in the southwest...

----------


## AuH20

> This whole Jade Helm thing is bunk.  I did two tours in Iraq and now plenty of SF.  Anyone who thinks the military (especially SF) would start a shooting war with *regular citizens* is delusional.
> 
> This is a red herring.  Something else is going on, and it ain't 'martial law brewing in the southwest...


Yes, a campaign specificially targeting *Regular Citizens* would be highly unlikely. But a campaign against *Neoconfederates* resisting federal authority would go swimmingly well.

----------


## wizardwatson

> This whole Jade Helm thing is bunk.  I did two tours in Iraq and now plenty of SF.  Anyone who thinks the military (especially SF) would start a shooting war with regular citizens is delusional.
> 
> This is a red herring.  *Something else is going on, and it ain't 'martial law brewing in the southwest...*


Impending natural disaster preparedness?

That's my best theory.  Martial law preparedness isn't just for quelling a rebellion.  Civil unrest can be caused by natural things like earthquakes.

And if that is the truth the government probably prefers the "campaign against neoconfederate" narrative that AuH2O is thinking.

----------


## devil21

Uh oh.  Chuck Norris is on the case and he's not mincing words.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3ZSQdIDAx




> Action-film star and martial artist Chuck Norris has warned Texans to be vigilant during a huge military training exercise that he fears could turn into a full-blown occupation of the state.
> 
> The 75-year-old spoke out against the multi-state operation, which will take place on the 'back door' of his ranch, as the Pentagon denied it was planning to 'invade' The Lone Star State - which has been marked on the operation's map as 'hostile' area.
> 
> The operation has created widespread panic, a host of conspiracy theories from paranoid residents and has prompted Governor Greg Abbott to call in the National Guard to monitor the situation. 
> 
> The Walker, Texas Ranger star, urged citizens to fight until their 'dying breaths' for liberty, 'especially when it appears those in power are trying to knock down Old Glory'. 
> 
> moreatlink

----------


## Carlybee

> This whole Jade Helm thing is bunk.  I did two tours in Iraq and now plenty of SF.  Anyone who thinks the military (especially SF) would start a shooting war with regular citizens is delusional.
> 
> This is a red herring.  Something else is going on, and it ain't 'martial law brewing in the southwest...



Well, the so called hostile areas appear to be states with strong second amendment advocacy. So if you wish to be able to own a gun, you are hostile? Or are these states filled with militia members considered hostile? We know that DHS has tried to paint gun owners and liberty activists as homegrown terrorists for years.

----------


## TheCount

> Well, the so called hostile areas appear to be states with strong second amendment advocacy.


They're also the states with the most desert, the states with the most hispanics, the states with the squarest corners, and the states the with most guacamole per square mile.


How do you know that the states were chosen based on guns and not guacamole?

----------


## AuH20

Terry McAuliffe, what a guy!

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/0...cy-117734.html

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Terry McAuliffe, what a guy!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/0...cy-117734.html


Holy hell. It's been a while since I have been to that site. The commenters are statist boot lickers with a few truth tellers trying to stay in there. Scary to read. We are doomed.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> They're also the states with the most desert, the states with the most hispanics, the states with the squarest corners, and the states the with most guacamole per square mile.
> 
> 
> How do you know that the states were chosen based on guns and not guacamole?


Spin it any way you want to, but active duty military training amongst the civilian population, many undercover, is wrong on so many levels that it's horribly $#@!ed. Even to someone that has only cracked open a history book to read the introduction.

----------


## devil21

> Terry McAuliffe, what a guy!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/0...cy-117734.html


Even if this thing ends up being nothing, I'm enjoying the butthurt from the political class.  It's clearly getting under their skin and that makes me happy.

----------


## fr33

> Yes, a campaign specificially targeting *Regular Citizens* would be highly unlikely. But a campaign against *Neoconfederates* resisting federal authority would go swimmingly well.


If Alex Jones inspires some nutjob to show up and start shooting troops, then yeah, most people will not feel sorry for that guy. But in reality the only controversy I expect to happen from all of this is that maybe some people will get hassled or arrested for filming things. It's still not a new thing. I guess I should take a cue from their playbook and start filming every military aircraft that flies over me during jade helm and uploading it to youtube. I could probably make some money. Could have probably been doing that without jade helm. 

To the people that automatically throw around the word "shill", calling me that lets me know you are a foaming at the mouth retard.

----------


## Uriel999

> ^^^^^^^
> Nice t-shirt in that pic.
> 
> And backpack.
> 
> And a cop (or a contractor, if he's "private security") that looks a lot like a soldier but _isn't_, complete with assault weapon and authoritative gesture.
> 
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.  That image kinda sums it up.


It was an off duty cop hired as private security. It was probably bubba's first time getting to rock his multi-cam pants he paid almost 200 dollars for. I doubt he had an assault rifle. That looked like it was probably just an AR-15 which is not select fire and therefore simply a semi-automatic MSR (modern sporting rifle). There is no such thing as an "assault weapon." That is a made up term used by the anti-gun crowd. An assault rifle is a real term used to signify a fully automatic capable carbine that utilizes an intermediate cartridge. 




> I don't think Alex Jones ever stated that OPERATION Jade Helm was the physical implementation of  full blown 'martial law'. He did reveal that this type of odd training exercise would be be encompassing federal agencies as well as multiple specialized units under the U.S. military command structure. 
> 
> Don't you find it slightly unnerving that the our special operations community will be conducting termination & extraction drills in these states? Practicing population immersion techniques in the Southwest US? How is that going to help them overseas in a completely different AO?


He never claimed it actually. He claims it is a PSYOP. I still think he is wrong. JADE Helm is a great training exercise. JADE is basically a program that from my understanding helps the brass quickly develop a training schedule for a deployment commonly known as a workup. 

For the SF this is good training for UW warfare which has not been practiced in over a decade by the SF community. UW is when SF goes in to nations and trains geurrillas to become legitimate fighting forces against belligerent governments. 




> Spin it any way you want to, but active duty military training amongst the civilian population, many undercover, is wrong on so many levels that it's horribly $#@!ed. Even to someone that has only cracked open a history book to read the introduction.


No it isn't. It provides more natural places for troops to train. Running around quad con MOUT towns only does so much. Digging fighting holes only does so much. I disagree with the $#@! they did in Florida and Texas with birds flying through busy cities, and firing blanks within heavily populated areas, but more rural areas are great.

----------


## Uriel999

> Even if this thing ends up being nothing, I'm enjoying the butthurt from the political class.  It's clearly getting under their skin and that makes me happy.


Unless you start hearing about the troops involved getting tons of shots, updating there wills, and writing up powers of attorney you know it is nothing.

----------


## fr33

Does anyone worried about Jade Helm deny that the US military in the past 20 years has spent most of their time fighting civilians rather than armies in other countries?

You should be thankful they only want to train amongst you. In other countries where they occupy them, they kill the $#@! out of them by squashing resistance. Most of you fund that $#@!. The constitution that many of you support seems to be unable to stop that $#@!.

----------


## Uriel999

> Does anyone worried about Jade Helm deny that the US military in the past 20 years has spent most of their time fighting civilians rather than armies in other countries?
> 
> You should be thankful they only want to train amongst you. In other countries where they occupy them, they kill the $#@! out of them by squashing resistance. Most of you fund that $#@!. The constitution that many of you support seems to be unable to stop that $#@!.


When you are being shot at you don't tend to have time to ponder nor care about the profession of guy trying to kill you. You simply try to kill him right back.

----------


## fr33

> When you are being shot at you don't tend to have time to ponder nor care about the profession of guy trying to kill you. You simply try to kill him right back.


That's the life and rationale of a gang member.

----------


## Uriel999

> That's the life and rationale of a gang member.

----------


## Carlybee

It may be nothing but a training exercise.  However, who would have ever thought our government would be listening in to our phone calls, monitoring our internet usage, building facial recognition databases from our social media pictures and a lot of other nefarious activities aimed at controlling us? It's not that big of a stretch to be suspicious.  The government is an arm of the Military Industrial Complex.  It is a corrupt entity. Just because Alex Jones is focused on it (that's what he does), doesn't mean we should discount what history has proven to be true.  We have Edward Snowden exiled from his own country for being a whistleblower.  There are other whistleblowers who are dead for their efforts.  Just because someone says "Oh, it's just an innocent little training exercise", doesn't mean it's necessarily innocent. The fact is we don't know what it is.  We do know some of our cities, towns and rural areas have an active military presence conducting covert operations on home soil. As a state, we have the right to question it and to even monitor it without being labeled loonies by apologists. Unless you happen to have some super secret security clearance, you don't know wtf it really entails.
Skepticism is healthy. 

Ron Paul's take

----------


## Uriel999

This exact type of training has been happening for a long long time. As I've said, I've even done it. I don't need a super secret clearance to tell you about stuff I've personally done. This is no different. I get it, the sheep fear the sheepdog. But the sheepdog needs his teeth, and needs to sharpen his teeth to fight the wolf.

----------


## Carlybee

> This exact type of training has been happening for a long long time. As I've said, I've even done it. I don't need a super secret clearance to tell you about stuff I've personally done. This is no different. I get it, the sheep fear the sheepdog. But the sheepdog needs his teeth, and needs to sharpen his teeth to fight the wolf.


This one is much more expansive from what I understand.  I'm no sheep but would like to know why the sheepdog needs to sharpen his teeth in American towns that bear little to no resemblance to theaters of operation overseas. Why was Texas and a couple of other states labeled as "hostile"?  Oh and a sheepdog doesn't stand a chance against a wolf if we are going to use metaphors.  With the current militarization of police, joint training between the military and the police, continued spying on and targeting of American citizens, engaging in white flags and black ops, and while I am not saying it's a military takeover, I shall choose to remain a skeptic as to the real purpose. Tyranny is insidious.

----------


## Uriel999

> This one is much more expansive from what I understand.  I'm no sheep but would like to know why the sheepdog needs to sharpen his teeth in American towns that bear little to no resemblance to theaters of operation overseas. Why was Texas and a couple of other states labeled as "hostile"?  Oh and a sheepdog doesn't stand a chance against a wolf if we are going to use metaphors.  With the current militarization of police, joint training between the military and the police, continued spying on and targeting of American citizens, I shall choose to remain a skeptic.


When I did it SC and Ga were hostile. During my MEU workup I also invaded several "foreign nations" that looked just like the southeastern United States.

We won't always be playing whackamole in the sandbox. A lot of this training takes place in states with lots of desert though. What you also need to realize is just because a large area is part of the AO, that doesn't mean much is actually being used. 

Believe it or not joint training between military and police really actually helps the military more than the police. Police provide tools the military isn't mentally used to using. 

This really just serves as a distraction from actual issues.

Oh and the sheepdog has kept the wolf at bay since 1775.

----------


## Carlybee

> When I did it SC and Ga were hostile. During my MEU workup I also invaded several "foreign nations" that looked just like the southeastern United States.
> 
> We won't always be playing whackamole in the sandbox. A lot of this training takes place in states with lots of desert though. What you also need to realize is just because a large area is part of the AO, that doesn't mean much is actually being used. 
> 
> Believe it or not joint training between military and police really actually helps the military more than the police. Police provide tools the military isn't mentally used to using. 
> 
> This really just serves as a distraction from actual issues.
> 
> Oh and the sheepdog has kept the wolf at bay since 1775.



I guess it depends on who you consider the sheepdog and who you consider the wolf, but I'm not going to debate with an active member of the military. Please do tell me though how the militarization of police...gear, weaponry, TANKS...helps anyone except those who would oppress?

----------


## Uriel999

> I guess it depends on who you consider the sheepdog and who you consider the wolf, but I'm not going to debate with an active member of the military. Please do tell me though how the militarization of police...gear, weaponry, TANKS...helps anyone except those who would oppress?


I have less of a problem with cops having that equipment than the government denying civilians some of that stuff. Most everything they get you can get except for some lasers, and tanks (which are legal to buy but are budgetary concerns). 

I have not seen police with tanks though. I have not seen Bradleys or Abrams etc. I've seen armored personnel carriers which is the federal governments way of pawning off expensive to maintain vehicles that are no longer needed. MRAPS are only really feasible in desert locations and they ain't that great there either. MRAPS are not tanks but are just armored trucks. Within an urban area those things are fubar. Make a good 300-400 pound EID or VBIED and you could take out 2 or 3 with one bomb. Urban areas are chock full of killzones. In Afghanistan they outlawed ammonium nitrate fertilizers because of this. Funny though...that type of fertilizer is legal here though. That dirt is more dangerous than anything the police have.

I'd like to address one SPECIFIC weapon system I hear people freak out a lot about too. People are concerned about police getting 40mm grenade launchers such as the M203. Those weapons are actually perfect for riot control and non lethal munitions. Even in the infantry the M203 probably uses less HEDP than the assortment of smokes, parachute clusters, bean bag rounds, rubber balls, etc. As for M16s and M4s being handed down to police. They actually typically convert them to semi as burst and auto are unruly to use and just waste bullets. People don't understand weapon systems.

The REAL problem with the police isn't the camouflage, plate carriers, weapons, night vision devices, thermal imaging devices, or armored vehicles. It is actually the problem American society created. The militant mindset and us vs them mentality. 



That is the problem. The police in Boston went in with a militant mindset and cleared entire neighborhoods, aimed rifles at people (never point your weapon at anything you do not plan to shoot!), and generally disregarded peoples rights to look for two idiots.

----------


## Carlybee

> I have less of a problem with cops having that equipment than the government denying civilians some of that stuff. Most everything they get you can get except for some lasers, and tanks (which are legal to buy but are budgetary concerns). 
> 
> I have not seen police with tanks though. I have not seen Bradleys or Abrams etc. I've seen armored personnel carriers which is the federal governments way of pawning off expensive to maintain vehicles that are no longer needed. MRAPS are only really feasible in desert locations and they ain't that great there either. MRAPS are not tanks but are just armored trucks. Within an urban area those things are fubar. Make a good 300-400 pound EID or VBIED and you could take out 2 or 3 with one bomb. Urban areas are chock full of killzones. In Afghanistan they outlawed ammonium nitrate fertilizers because of this. Funny though...that type of fertilizer is legal here though. That dirt is more dangerous than anything the police have.
> 
> I'd like to address one SPECIFIC weapon system I hear people freak out a lot about too. People are concerned about police getting 40mm grenade launchers such as the M203. Those weapons are actually perfect for riot control and non lethal munitions. Even in the infantry the M203 probably uses less HEDP than the assortment of smokes, parachute clusters, bean bag rounds, rubber balls, etc. As for M16s and M4s being handed down to police. They actually typically convert them to semi as burst and auto are unruly to use and just waste bullets. People don't understand weapon systems.
> 
> The REAL problem with the police isn't the camouflage, plate carriers, weapons, night vision devices, thermal imaging devices, or armored vehicles. It is actually the problem American society created. The militant mindset and us vs them mentality. 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? American society created the us vs them mindset? Maybe there was a reason for that going back to King George. I have major issues with police who are tasked to protect and serve not only having military type equipment but tax dollars paying out the wazoo for it as well as these joint training exercises. 2 words....Posse Comitatus. A law used primarily to prevent the Department of Defense from interfering in domestic law enforcement which to me would include training and outfitting them. Bush had it amended but it was reversed to the original intent of the wording...unfortunately ignored due to the Patriot Act.  I don't think society created a militant mindset. I think our fearless leaders and the MIC and various alphabet agencies created a militant mindset.



"Rescue" vehicle

----------


## Carlybee

Richland County, South Carolina Sheriff's Dept

----------


## Uriel999

> Really? American society created the us vs them mindset? Maybe there was a reason for that going back to King George. I have major issues with police who are tasked to protect and serve not only having military type equipment but tax dollars paying out the wazoo for it as well as these joint training exercises. 2 words....Posse Comitatus. A law used primarily to prevent the Department of Defense from interfering in domestic law enforcement which to me would include training and outfitting them. Bush had it amended but it was reversed to the original intent of the wording...unfortunately ignored due to the Patriot Act.  I don't think society created a militant mindset. I think our fearless leaders and the MIC and various alphabet agencies created a militant mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> "Rescue" vehicle





> Richland County, South Carolina Sheriff's Dept


Neither one of those are tanks. The second is literally an APC. 

As far as Posse Commitotus goes, as far as handing off the gear goes, would you rather them just DRMO it? Seems like a waste of operable gear. As far as joint training, it has been done a long long time. None of this is new at all.

While I'm sure the MIC and agree the politicians had a lot to do with it, it was America's War on Drugs that started it. Americans voted for the guys who said they would crack down on crime, drugs, etc.

----------


## Carlybee

> Neither one of those are tanks. The second is literally an APC. 
> 
> As far as Posse Commitotus goes, as far as handing off the gear goes, would you rather them just DRMO it? Seems like a waste of operable gear. As far as joint training, it has been done a long long time. None of this is new at all.
> 
> While I'm sure the MIC and agree the politicians had a lot to do with it, it was America's War on Drugs that started it. Americans voted for the guys who said they would crack down on crime, drugs, etc.


I didn't say those were tanks but they certainly aren't police cruisers. Like the way you keep off putting the blame on citizens. Hey...if the military has a leftover bomb should we give that to the local police too?

----------


## Uriel999

> I didn't say those were tanks but they certainly aren't police cruisers. Like the way you keep off putting the blame on citizens. Hey...if the military has a leftover bomb should we give that to the local police too?


"I've seen the enemy and he is us." We created this mess. The blame is CERTAINLY on us. We have generations of Americans squandering freedom for security. 

Ordnance is weird actually. They are actually put together per mission. It's a bunch of components until mission parameters are set.

----------


## wizardwatson

This operation isn't supposed to even begin until July 15th, right?

----------


## Pericles

> Well, the so called hostile areas appear to be states with strong second amendment advocacy. So if you wish to be able to own a gun, you are hostile? Or are these states filled with militia members considered hostile? We know that DHS has tried to paint gun owners and liberty activists as homegrown terrorists for years.


If that is the object, they need to send much more than has been allocated for this operation. If you want to cow a belligerent population, getting your ass handed to you at the start tends to be counterproductive.

----------


## JK/SEA

when i start smelling smoke, i'll go get my 'fire extinguisher'...

until then...vote harder as they say...

----------


## Carlybee

> "I've seen the enemy and he is us." We created this mess. The blame is CERTAINLY on us. We have generations of Americans squandering freedom for security. 
> 
> Ordnance is weird actually. They are actually put together per mission. It's a bunch of components until mission parameters are set.



And we also have nefarious global agendas set by people other than elected officials and carried out by agencies allowed to operate above the law. whether we vote for them or not, either we have protections under the Constitution or the whole kit and kaboodle is corrupt and we may as well use it for toilet paper.

----------


## dannno

> This operation isn't supposed to even begin until July 15th, right?


Ya but they could have helped setup a certain preliminary event at a certain art show to give the operation more context.

----------


## AuH20

> And we also have nefarious global agendas set by people other than elected officials and carried out by agencies allowed to operate above the law. whether we vote for them or not, either we have protections under the Constitution or the whole kit and kaboodle is corrupt and we may as well use it for toilet paper.


You hit the nail on the head. They literally own the officer corps, thanks to years of indoctrination and career influence. If you wish to move above the rank of E-5, you will join the dark side and enjoy the trappings that it provides. At the end of the day, some ancient oath is not going to get in the way of personal gain. 

http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/08...ld-government/




> A 134-page unclassified book, published in January 1992 by the United States Army War College Strategic Studies Institute, details a revision of an earlier plan that had projected world government to be in effect by the target year of 2000. The report is called A World 2010: A New Order of Nations. The efforts to cement world government by the year 2000 were significantly set back by the work of American patriotic organizations, the formation of constitutional unorganized state militias, and most importantly, the elite’s inability to disarm the American people.
> 
> *A World 2010 A New Order of Nations*
> *The plan is taught in the War College and in all of the U.S. military academies, as the answer to war. They could not be doing what they’re doing in Washington, D.C. ― they could not be placing American troops under United Nations or NATO command; they could not be subverting the Constitution for the united States of America, which all officers and enlisted men are sworn to protect and defend against all enemies foreign and domestic ― if the highest ranking officers in all five branches of our military services were not complicit in this plan.* It is all to hasten the promulgation of world government under a global economic and sociopolitical power monopoly of the State.
> 
> None of this is being brought about by accident, but by strategic long-term planning, by carefully manipulating and propagandizing the populations of the world. And the Officer Corps of the United States military is deeply involved.





> *The United States armed forces have become the police force of the world under the authority of the United Nations and also under the North American Treaty Organization, which was formed under the auspices of the United Nations. Never forget that the U.N. was formed by high-level members of the Council on Foreign Relations, the American arm of the International Socialist round table groups, and by Soviet nationals and communist spies such as Alger Hiss, who had infiltrated U.S. government agencies.*
> 
> Since the United Nations was created in 1945, every man appointed to the position of Under Secretary-General for Political and Security Council Affairs, has been a member of the communist party. And, not surprisingly, every single Secretary-General since the U.N.’s formation in 1945 has been a socialist. The leadership is perhaps the most revealing fact of all concerning the powers that control the United Nations from the shadows. Fundamentally, there isn’t much of a difference between the two, but socialism is always the political arm that turns the gears of the communist ideology.
> 
> We are arrayed against the most powerful military forces and weapons that the world has ever known. We are arrayed against the most powerful propaganda machine in the world. We are arrayed against the highest level of technology ever developed on this planet. *We are arrayed against an oligarchy of wealthy individuals who want to bring the world under socialism in order to enslave the common man, and concentrate the wealth of the world into their hands. We are arrayed against people who, if they don’t have the brains to come up with ideas and plans and techniques with which to outsmart you, then they have the money and resources to fund those who do have the brains.* *The U.S. Army War College and its Strategic Studies Institute, by its own admission, one of those means by which the ideas, plans and techniques are being conceived.*


Not everyone is compromised however:




> *Marine Corps four-star General James “Mad Dog” Mattis, retired Commander of U.S. Central Command, gave an open warning to the traitors and any would-be traitors in the U.S. government and Department of Defense. The message was relayed through General Mattis’ long-time friend and former Kansas State Trooper, Dr. Greg Evensen.
> 
> General James Mad Dog Mattis
> The warning is thus:*
> 
> *“Do not cross us. Because if you do, the survivors in Washington will write about what we did for a thousand years.”*

----------


## Uriel999

> You hit the nail on the head. They literally own the officer corps, thanks to years of indoctrination and career influence. If you wish to move above the rank of E-5, you will join the dark side and enjoy the trappings that it provides. At the end of the day, some ancient oath is not going to get in the way of personal gain. 
> 
> http://www.dcclothesline.com/2014/08...ld-government/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is compromised however:


Maddog 2016. It's a shame he won't run.

----------


## Uriel999

> And we also have nefarious global agendas set by people other than elected officials and carried out by agencies allowed to operate above the law. whether we vote for them or not, either we have protections under the Constitution or the whole kit and kaboodle is corrupt and we may as well use it for toilet paper.


I believe it's the latter. However, none have the stomach for correcting the issue.

----------


## AuH20

> Maddog 2016. It's a shame he won't run.


He definitely is a throwback with some great lines.

http://www.wearethemighty.com/james-...quotes-2015-01




> *"Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet."*
> 
> Before his Marines deployed to Iraq in 2003, he told them this (along with many other great pieces of advice in a now-famous letter). His point here is to be a professional warfighter who can be polite with civilians, but always remember that if things go south, the dirty work needs to get done.





> *“If in order to kill the enemy you have to kill an innocent, don’t take the shot. Don’t create more enemies than you take out by some immoral act.”*
> 
> Mattis, who co-wrote the manual for Counterinsurgency with Gen. David Petraeus, knows well that troops cannot win over the population to their side if they are killing the wrong people. His advice here to soldiers and Marines is spot on.






> *“You can overcome wrong technology. Your people have the initiative, they see the problem, no big deal … you can’t overcome bad culture. You’ve gotta change whoever is in charge.”*
> 
> *In a talk at Stanford, Mattis was relating how toxic culture can bring down an organization that has everything else right. The culture of an organization comes from the top, and if that part is screwed up, there are going to be problems.*





> *“You are part of the world’s most feared and trusted force. Engage your brain before you engage your weapon.”*
> 
> Mattis wants his Marines to always be thinking before they take the shot. It’s advice that has no doubt saved lives.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> General James Mad Dog Mattis
> The warning is thus:
> 
> “Do not cross us. Because if you do, the survivors in Washington will write about what we did for a thousand years.”



http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/...tisretiring/4/



> We’ve backed off in good faith to try and give you a chance to straighten this problem out. But I am going to beg with you for a minute. I'm going to plead with you, do not cross us. Because if you do, the survivors will write about what we do here for 10,000 years.

----------


## TheCount

> Not everyone is compromised however:
> 
> *Marine Corps four-star General James “Mad Dog” Mattis, retired  Commander of U.S. Central Command, gave an open warning to the traitors  and any would-be traitors in the U.S. government and Department of  Defense. The message was relayed through General Mattis’ long-time  friend and former Kansas State Trooper, Dr. Greg Evensen.
> 
> General James Mad Dog Mattis
> The warning is thus:*
> 
> *“Do not cross us. Because if you do, the survivors in Washington will write about what we did for a thousand years.”*


He said that in Iraq to the Iraqis.

----------


## AuH20

> He said that in Iraq to the Iraqis.


That's the message that Evensen communicated. Sounds strangely redundant, but it's been documented that Mattis was irate about the implications of the NDAA before he was pushed out of CENTCOM.

----------


## CPUd

http://www.gocomics.com/stuartcarlson/2015/05/08

----------


## fr33

> http://www.gocomics.com/stuartcarlson/2015/05/08


"HAVE YOU GOT ANY 22LR? IF SO I WANT IT ALL SO I CAN RESELL IT!"

----------


## AuH20

> http://www.gocomics.com/stuartcarlson/2015/05/08


A bit melodramatic to say the least, though there are some folks jumping to some conclusions. However, if they can kill presidents and blow up federal buildings, nothing is out of their sphere of influence. Our government loves what we provide for them at the top of the pyramid and when that is no longer a reality, we are all expendable. If it is the choice between relinquishing power or killing 75% of the current population, I'm pretty sure it would be the latter nearly every time. Never forget this.

----------


## AuH20

A little research goes a LONG WAY.... Please watch.

----------


## Uriel999

> A little research goes a LONG WAY.... Please watch.




Dude, has no idea what military terms mean...then brings in religious gibberish and illuminati. ROFL!!!

----------


## AuH20

> Dude, has no idea what military terms mean...then brings in religious gibberish and illuminati. ROFL!!!


We get it. He's a hardcore Christian who believes in Numerology and goes off on a tangent in the latter portion of the presentation. I'm not one to throw the baby out with the bathwater. But did you watch the first half of the presentation when he covered the JADE mobile platform and the fact that it was created by Raytheon (BBN Technologies being the subsidiary)? Crisis Planning Predictive Software in Realtime. That's essentially what this JADE Software is all about.

----------


## AuH20

A likely derivative from the Jade Helm program or a companion piece?  Raytheon's RIOT (Rapid Information Overlay Technology) System which analyzes the data trail of a particular individual and can make a predictive solution on behavioral outcomes. 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415340,00.asp




> *The "extreme-scale analytics" system, named Riot (Rapid Information Overlay Technology), can gather vast amounts of information from popular sites like Facebook, Twitter, and Foursquare, according to The Guardian.*
> 
> *The Massachusetts-based company has not sold the software yet, but did share the technology with the U.S. government in 2010 to help build a national security system that can analyze trillions of pieces of cyberspace data.*
> 
> *"The power of Riot to harness popular websites for surveillance offers a rare insight into controversial techniques that have attracted interest from intelligence and national security agencies," The Guardian said, "at the same time prompting civil liberties and online privacy concerns."
> *
> *Based on a video posted on the news site, Riot can be used to closely track a person's life, down to their daily gym schedule. Raytheon's principal investigator, Brian Urch, details a world map that pinpoints a user's check-ins based on latitude and longitude sometimes posted with photos on social networks. By tracking Nick, one of Raytheon's own employees, Urch reveals that he visits Washington Nationals Park, from where he once posted a photo of him posing with a woman.*
> 
> *"We know where Nick's going, we know what Nick looks like," Urch said in the video. "Now we want to try to predict where he may be in the future."*


Now we have a good idea how Utah and Texas were deemed 'hostile.' You can easily overlay a threat assessment algorithm over a particular geographical area and arrive at a specific conclusion for the general sentiment of the residents. Now I certainly don't believe that this particular Jade Helm 15 exercise will be going truly 'live' in June, but it certainly appears to be in the final testing phase, in that they are integrating it with an actual physical fighting force as opposed to just a closed system diagnostics run. They are taking 'her' (she being JADE) out for a walk so to speak. 

It should also be noted that I doubt that JADE will be useful in low tech countries like Afghanistan who barely have running water never mind a PC connected to a modernized network. Of course, it could churn out a rapid deployment plan quickly, but without a comprehensive cyber 'footprint' for a given area, I don't know how effective it could be, if my theory is right.  

BTW Here is a good overview of JADE in BBN's own words:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...lkkxc_f6uLeQBw

----------


## devil21

> A likely derivative from the Jade Helm program or a companion piece?  Raytheon's RIOT (Rapid Information Overlay Technology) System which analyzes the data trail of a particular individual and can make a predictive solution on behavioral outcomes. 
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2415340,00.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have a good idea how Utah and Texas were deemed 'hostile.' You can easily overlay a threat assessment algorithm over a particular geographical area and arrive at a specific conclusion for the general sentiment of the residents. Now I certainly don't believe that this particular Jade Helm 15 exercise will be going truly 'live' in June, but it certainly appears to be in the final testing phase, in that they are integrating it with an actual physical fighting force as opposed to just a closed system diagnostics run. They are taking 'her' (she being JADE) out for a walk so to speak. 
> 
> It should also be noted that I doubt that JADE will be useful in low tech countries like Afghanistan who barely have running water never mind a PC connected to a modernized network. Of course, it could churn out a rapid deployment plan quickly, but without a comprehensive cyber 'footprint' for a given area, I don't know how effective it could be, if my theory is right.  
> ...


Tracking people's movements with equipment that is not commercially available to the average person has been deemed unconstitutional without a search warrant.  Unless there's a literal search warrant on EVERYONE then such a system is entirely unconstitutional.

----------


## AuH20

> Tracking people's movements with equipment that is not commercially available to the average person has been deemed unconstitutional without a search warrant.  Unless there's a literal search warrant on EVERYONE then such a system is entirely unconstitutional.


True, but we're living in a post-Constitutional age. The Constitution may as well be the Magna Carta at his point in that it's constantly referenced for traditional reasons, but rarely enforced.

----------


## devil21

Anybody wanna take a stab at this one?  Fernley NV, unspecified date.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Denial_System




> ADS was developed as a non-lethal weapon. According to Department of Defense policy, non-lethal weapons “are explicitly designed and primarily employed so as to incapacitate personnel or material, while minimizing fatalities, permanent injury to personnel, and undesired damage to property and the environment".[36] ADS has applications for crowd control and perimeter defense, and filling "the gap between shouting and shooting."

----------


## CPUd



----------


## TheCount

> Anybody wanna take a stab at this one?  Fernley NV, unspecified date.


Those are on trailers, they aren't trucks.  I don't see the point of a microwave weapon that can't move.  I'm guessing they're satellite dishes of some kind.

----------


## AuH20

> Those are on trailers, they aren't trucks.  I don't see the point of a microwave weapon that can't move.  I'm guessing they're satellite dishes of some kind.


Look like a mobile satellite array.

----------


## Zippyjuan

ADS systems do not use microwaves anyways. 

http://jnlwp.defense.gov/About/Frequ...ystemFAQs.aspx




> Q9. Does this system work like a microwave oven?
> A9.  No. The ADS, a non-lethal directed-energy weapon, projects a very short duration (on the order of a few seconds) focused beam of millimeter waves at a frequency of 95 gigahertz (GHz). A microwave oven operates at 2.45 GHz. At the much higher frequency of 95 GHz, the associated directed energy wavelength is very short and only physically capable of reaching a skin depth of about 1/64 of an inch. A microwave oven operating at 2.45 GHz has a much longer associated wave length, on the order of several inches, which allows for greater penetration of material and efficiency in heating food. The ADS provides a quick and reversible skin surface heating sensation that does not penetrate into the target.


Demonstration video: https://www.dvidshub.net/video/13933...o#.VVBYVo5VhBd

Other problems with it: http://www.wired.com/2012/03/pain-ray-shot/




> But its *“attenuation” — that is, its potency — goes down when it’s raining, snowing or dusty,* concedes one of its chief scientists, Diana Loree of the Air Force Research Laboratory, without specifying the degree of reduction. And that’s not its biggest design flaw.
> 
> Loree says the *boot-up time on the Pain Ray is “sixteen hours.”* So if the system is at a dead stop on a base and, say, the locals protest the burning of a Koran, guards at the entry points won’t be burning anyone. The Directorate says that in a realistic deployment, the Active Denial System will be kept in ready mode — that is, loudly humming as its fuel tanks power it, or hooked up to a base’s generator. But that makes it a gas guzzler, at a time when the military’s trying to reduce its expensive fuel costs.


Comment at the original video says they are these:  http://trade.indiamart.com/details.mp?offer=1958296130





> *An Tsc-185 Satellite Transportable Terminal (stt)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Dynamics’ STT AN/TSC-185 terminal is an optimized, over-the-horizon communications vehicle ideally suited for tactical communications missions On-the-Quick-Halt. This terminal is the U.S. Army’s Joint Network Node (JNN)/ WIN-T Increment 1 satellite transportable terminal (STT).
> 
> Improving on previous designs, the AN/TSC-185 incorporates proprietary active compensation tracking techniques that positively track out the effects of wind while permitting signifi cant platform weight reduction. The resulting trailer frame absorbs more of the off-road shock and vibration while also providing increased rack and storage space capacity for additional equipment, systems or fuel. Active compensation tracking also eliminates the necessity for outriggers permitting simple jackstands to provide stabilization as needed and facilitates quicker setup and teardown while further reducing structural weight. The AN/TSC-185 is designed to carry all equipment necessary to support SATCOM bands. uipment necessary to support SATCOM bands plus Troposcatter.

----------


## devil21

That pic above does not fit the shape of the dishes in the video, nor the size.  The ADS does.  Nice try though.

----------


## devil21

> Those are on trailers, they aren't trucks.  I don't see the point of a microwave weapon that can't move.  I'm guessing they're satellite dishes of some kind.


So you believe 'ISIS' is attacking the US mainland, right?  

The Garland episode was 'ISIS' showing up here?

Explain your position.

----------


## RoadsToLiberty

It's all speculation at this point. It's hard to really justify any position. The likelihood is that this is all just both sides banging the war drum. I do think the feds are trying to sneak their way further into a widespread military police state but i'm not expecting any major event per se. Then again, i'm not a wizard, so I really can't say that I know what will happen.

----------


## TheCount

> So you believe 'ISIS' is attacking the US mainland, right?  
> 
> The Garland episode was 'ISIS' showing up here?
> 
> Explain your position.




You totally lost me.  What does my opinion that the trailers do not look like weapons have anything to do with ISIS attacking the US?

----------


## devil21

> You totally lost me.  What does my opinion that the trailers do not look like weapons have anything to do with ISIS attacking the US?


It doesn't, per se.  Just asking you about *your* positions since you only mock other people for theirs.

----------


## TheCount

> It doesn't, per se.  Just asking you about *your* positions since you only mock other people for theirs.


I think ISIS is largely a nonissue in the US.

Sure, there are individuals who agree with ISIS and live in the  US, but I don't think following ISIS' tweets makes someone an ISIS "member" like it's a Bieber fan club.


Still not seeing how this is related to the thread though.

----------


## devil21

> I think ISIS is largely a nonissue in the US.
> 
> Sure, there are individuals who agree with ISIS and live in the  US, but I don't think following ISIS' tweets makes someone an ISIS "member" like it's a Bieber fan club.
> 
> 
> Still not seeing how this is related to the thread though.


You don't think the Garland "incident" is related to JH at all or part of it?

----------


## fr33

> I think ISIS is largely a nonissue in the US.
> 
> Sure, there are individuals who agree with ISIS and live in the  US, but I don't think following ISIS' tweets makes someone an ISIS "member" like it's a Bieber fan club.
> 
> 
> Still not seeing how this is related to the thread though.


He thinks that everyone who does something violent is a government agent.

----------


## devil21

> He thinks that everyone who does something violent is a government agent.


Everyone?  I think that gang bangers shooting each other up in Chicago slums are government agents?  I think that a man that kills his cheating wife's lover is a government agent?

If I may borrow from teh Collinz:
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/strawman

And a rather pathetic one at that.

----------


## fr33

> Everyone?  I think that gang bangers shooting each other up in Chicago slums are government agents?  I think that a man that kills his cheating wife's lover is a government agent?
> 
> If I may borrow from teh Collinz:
> https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/strawman
> And a rather pathetic one at that.



Right, sometimes you accuse victims of being actors. If the Chicago slums make the news headlines, you'd be all on top of calling it a false flag.

----------


## devil21

> Right, sometimes you accuse victims of being actors. If the Chicago slums make the news headlines, you'd be all on top of calling it a false flag.


Stop trying to derail the thread.

----------


## TheTexan

Where do I buy tickets for this event?

----------


## TheTexan

> He thinks that everyone who does something violent is a government agent.


Or vice versa?

----------


## 1931

Just seems odd that many of the horrible incidents that have happened have occurred during a 'training' exercise.  Wonder why the mention of the exercise disappears when something goes bad.

----------


## 1931

just saw there will be discussion on this on Coast to Coast radio on Thurs.

----------


## mrsat_98

> Just seems odd that many of the horrible incidents that have happened have occurred during a 'training' exercise.  Wonder why the mention of the exercise disappears when something goes bad.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> 


LOL what's so effin funny is watching the NWO, Zionist media denying it is practice for martial law so frantically, it only make people wonder what's going on.  Thou doth protest too loudly, I think it goes.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> 


LOL what's so effin funny is watching the NWO, Zionist media denying it is practice for martial law so frantically, it only make people wonder what's going on.  Thou doth protest too loudly, I think it goes.

----------


## devil21

One of the official local government presentations by contractor Meade, no date given and clearly edited to remove parts.  Includes FBI, DEA, and other "inter-agency partners".  Mostly follows the talking points of the scribd doc in the OP but contains more info such as military relying on the local communities for their support outside of official channels.  Civilians housing military, providing transportation, etc.  A curious part about the FBI questioning people at airports as part of the operation too.

----------


## donnay



----------


## AuH20

It's all one big joke to the presstitutes.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## AuH20

>

----------


## AuH20

Hodges is hit or miss with some of his info/conclusions, but I will post regardless for consumption purposes:

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/20...e-leaking-out/




> *I have previously reported on how my sources who have current connections to Special Operations Forces leadership, have been told by their former colleagues that the field command leadership of Jade Helm is being kept in the dark as to the full scope and true purpose of Jade Helm. I have repeatedly been told that Jade Helm is highly compartmentalized and the commanders are extremely concerned about what is coming and what the Jade Helm leadership and their men are going to be ordered to do.*
> 
> *Late Saturday night, I was given the summary of a three minute conversation which took place earlier that day in which some military types and their former colleagues have deduced the fact that Jade Helm is absolutely about controlling civil unrest.*  During the course of the call, it was stated that the CIA has been using Kiev as a beta test, since April of 2014, in order  to best decide how to control the American people when they have finally had enough and take to the streets armed with everything from pitchforks to AR-15’s.
> 
> Coincidentally, I received the following email conversation from an individual who refused to allow me to use his name (I do know the identity) in relation to his personal Jade Helm training in Northern Michigan in which the Marine Corps Reserve trained with foreign troops in a mock American town in order to quell domestic violence. So much for the claim that Jade Helm is only designed to train for wars in the Middle East. *If Jade Helm had anything to do with training in the Middle East, the drill would be conducted in “sand boxes” near Yuma, AZ., or in the California desert, but that is not what we are seeing.*
> 
> _____
> 
> _Dave,
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Document: Jade Helm Commander Plans to “Operationalize The CONUS Base”*
Military is seeking to gain a full spectrum picture of the everyday lives of their adversaries



 by Daniel Taylor | Infowars.com | May 13, 2015 

Special Ops Command seeks to “Operationalize” the homeland; “…informationally aware, smartphone‐enabled urban populations and their satisfaction—or lack of satisfaction—with local, regional, and even global conditions…” presents challenge to military.

Is Jade Helm part of the plan to “Operationalize the CONUS base”?

Recent military exercises across the country have stirred concern among American citizens rightly concerned about expanding federal power. *Rasmussen reports* that 45% of voters are concerned that the government “…will use U.S. military training operations to impose greater control over some states…”

One of the largest military exercises to ever be conducted on United States soil is set to begin this July. Titled “Jade Helm” the exercise seeks to “Master the human domain”. *Infowars.com has documented* the significance of the “Master the human domain” motto of Jade Helm. The military is seeking to gain a full spectrum picture of the everyday lives of their adversaries. This information is used to create threat matrix data on key populations.

Lt. General Charles Cleveland, the Commander of Special Operations, is directing the exercise. Operations Planner and retired Green Beret *Thomas Mead confirmed this fact* during a Q&A at the Brazos County Commissioners Court in Texas.

General Cleveland penned a strategy document in September of 2014 titled “ARSOF Operating Concept 2022“. The strategy outlined in the document seeks to establish a world-wide network of military influence to gather intelligence on key populations and contain non-state actors, “empowered individuals”, militias, and other “irregular” threats. The document emphasizes the global nature of the threat, noting that the conflict will effectively erase borders. 

*Continued...*

----------


## AuH20

http://www.factcheck.org/2015/05/jad...t-martial-law/

No mention of what J.A.D.E. stands for? A tool for rapid action crisis planning. 
http://www.dodccrp.org/events/5th_ICCRTS/papers/062.pdf
No mentioning of 'mastering the human domain? No mention of Raytheon? What kind of fact check is this? Did they write this for 5 year olds? 

And look! All the cretins impersonating the 4th estate are reprinting their 'propaganda,'I mean findings!

http://www.tucsonsentinel.com/nation...m-martial-law/

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/br...rtial_law.html

----------


## Uriel999

Question for you all that are all worried about this. What are going to do about it? You have chicken little syndrome right now, "the sky is falling, the sky is falling," but are you organizing??? Are you training for combat? Are you getting in shape enough to try to run away from the 19 year old that can outrun you normally even with full kit? Are you brushing up on field manuals? Are you arming yourselves with small arms, night vision optics, thermals, etc? Are you caching supplies? Do you have food and water stored? 

Or are you just ranting here?

----------


## Danke

> Question for you all that are all worried about this. What are going to do about it? You have chicken little syndrome right now, "the sky is falling, the sky is falling," but are you organizing??? Are you training for combat? Are you getting in shape enough to try to run away from the 19 year old that can outrun you normally even with full kit? Are you brushing up on field manuals? Are you arming yourselves with small arms, night vision optics, thermals, etc? Are you caching supplies? Do you have food and water stored? 
> 
> Or are you just ranting here?


Can't beat them, join them.

----------


## Carlybee

> Question for you all that are all worried about this. What are going to do about it? You have chicken little syndrome right now, "the sky is falling, the sky is falling," but are you organizing??? Are you training for combat? Are you getting in shape enough to try to run away from the 19 year old that can outrun you normally even with full kit? Are you brushing up on field manuals? Are you arming yourselves with small arms, night vision optics, thermals, etc? Are you caching supplies? Do you have food and water stored? 
> 
> Or are you just ranting here?


What we can do, our governor did..which is have our state guard be available to monitor. As individuals if this were an attack on the state, do you really think anyone would have a chance against the military?  Case in point: Waco.  Therefore it's rather a moot point however if I were stockpiling I probably wouldn't announce in on a message board.  What's funny is how butt hurt some of you are that it's being discussed. I see the same comments from the butt hurt Dems.

----------


## Uriel999

> What we can do, our governor did..which is have our state guard be available to monitor. As individuals if this were an attack on the state, do you really think anyone would have a chance against the military?  Case in point: Waco.  Therefore it's rather a moot point however if I were stockpiling I probably wouldn't announce in on a message board.  What's funny is how butt hurt some of you are that it's being discussed. I see the same comments from the butt hurt Dems.


If everybody keeps yelling the sky is falling over petty things like this the liberty movement loses credibility and just looks nutty. IF I am butthurt it is simply because of the mass hysteria over a simple FEX. But hey, don't listen to the guy that knows what he's talking about.

----------


## Carlybee

> If everybody keeps yelling the sky is falling over petty things like this the liberty movement loses credibility and just looks nutty. IF I am butthurt it is simply because of the mass hysteria over a simple FEX. But hey, don't listen to the guy that knows what he's talking about.



Oh bull$#@!. Go read some unclassified documents sometime outlining all the black ops our military has been involved in over the years that were detrimental to the American people. We have every right and reason to suspect something and especially when we are labeled as hostile. I'm sure you are an expert however I'll trust my own instincts and question everything. Please stop basically telling people to shut up.  I'm not beholden to the liberty movement to tell me wtf to think.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> What we can do, our governor did..which is have our state guard be available to monitor. As individuals if this were an attack on the state, do you really think anyone would have a chance against the military?  Case in point: Waco.  Therefore it's rather a moot point however if I were stockpiling I probably wouldn't announce in on a message board.  What's funny is how butt hurt some of you are that it's being discussed. I see the same comments from the butt hurt Dems.


19,000 Texas National Guard troops should have no difficulties keeping an eye on 1200 soldiers participating in Jade Helm spread across seven states. That is a sixteen to one advantage to the Guard.

----------


## Carlybee

> 19,000 Texas National Guard troops should have no difficulties keeping an eye on 1200 soldiers participating in Jade Helm spread across seven states. That is a sixteen to one advantage to the Guard.




And so what?  Why does it bother you so much? Are 19,000 deployed specifically to monitor this? I doubt it. Why does it bother you so much for us to utilize our own resources? Big deal. And for the record it's the Texas State Guard.

_. Headquartered at Camp Mabry in Austin, Texas, the TXSG functions as an organized state militia under the authority of Title 32 of the U.S. Code and Chapter 431 of the Texas Government Code.

_

----------


## Uriel999

> Oh bull$#@!. Go read some unclassified documents sometime outlining all the black ops our military has been involved in over the years that were detrimental to the American people. We have every right and reason to suspect something and especially when we are labeled as hostile. I'm sure you are an expert however I'll trust my own instincts and question everything. Please stop basically telling people to shut up.  I'm not beholden to the liberty movement to tell me wtf to think.


I've actually not told anybody to shut up. I've called out mass ignorance and fear. Perhaps you are just butthurt the one spouting the most about it here is you, and I've informed you that you are incorrect.

----------


## pcosmar

> Or are you just ranting here?


Me,, I am *observing.

I am unarmed, disarmed by Law. (presently)

about to become homeless.

I have no idea where the winds (fair or foul) will blow me.

Maybe in the middle of it,, maybe not.

I do know that the angels that have watched over me for years are seasoned professionals.

* (scout observer//militarily speaking)

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And so what?  Why does it bother you so much? Are 19,000 deployed specifically to monitor this? I doubt it. Why does it bother you so much for us to utilize our own resources? Big deal. And for the record it's the Texas State Guard.
> 
> _. Headquartered at Camp Mabry in Austin, Texas, the TXSG functions as an organized state militia under the authority of Title 32 of the U.S. Code and Chapter 431 of the Texas Government Code.
> 
> _


It doesn't bother me.  Texas can spend tax dollars however they want.  I just don't see the panic over 1200 soldiers in seven states with 70 million citizens.

----------


## AuH20

> 19,000 Texas National Guard troops should have no difficulties keeping an eye on 1200 soldiers participating in Jade Helm spread across seven states. That is a sixteen to one advantage to the Guard.


I'm pretty sure a large majority of those 1200 are SOF. I speculate the training value of this particular exercise is about eliminating the potential heads of resistance before they themselves take out any high value targets on the fed gov side.

----------


## AuH20

To build on what I stated earlier. Just look to the writings of one Max Boot........

http://www.alt-market.com/articles/2...hey-will-do-it




> I would first point out that Boot claims his work is merely a historical character study of interesting figures from the realm of insurgency and counterinsurgency and is not “polemical.” I’m afraid that I will have call horse hockey on that. *Boot is direct adviser to the Department of Defense. His work and this presentation were obviously a study of guerrilla tactics from the perspective of counterinsurgency and an attempt to explore strategic methods for controlling and eradicating guerrillas and “terrorists.”*
> 
> Any defense the American people might muster against elitist dismantling of constitutional liberties would inevitably turn to "insurgency". So using CFR member Boot’s views on counterinsurgency as a guideline, here is how the elites will most likely wage open war on those within the American population who have the will to fight back.
> 
> *Control Public Opinion*
> 
> Boot stresses the absolute necessity for the control of public opinion in defeating an insurgency. Most of his analysis is actually quite accurate in my view in terms of successes versus failures of guerrilla movements. However, his obsession with public opinion is, in part, ill-conceived. Boot uses the American Revolution as a supposed prime example of public opinion working against the ruling powers, claiming that it was British public opinion that forced parliament and King George III to pull back from further operations in the colonies.
> 
> Now, it is important to recognize that elitists have a recurring tendency to marginalize the success of the American Revolution in particular as being a “fluke” in the historical record. Boot, of course, completely overlooks the fact that the war had progressed far longer than anyone had predicted and that the British leadership suffered under the weight of considerable debts. He also overlooks the fact that pro-independence colonials were far outnumbered by Tories loyal to the crown up to the very end of the war. The revolution was NEVER in a majority position, and public opinion was not on the revolutionaries’ side.
> ...

----------


## Uriel999

> Me,, I am *observing.
> 
> I am unarmed, disarmed by Law. (presently)
> 
> about to become homeless.
> 
> I have no idea where the winds (fair or foul) will blow me.
> 
> Maybe in the middle of it,, maybe not.
> ...


Sorry to hear about that brother. I've known about your legal quandary regarding ownership of firearms for years, however, I didn't know you were about to become homeless. Things will work out. They always do.

----------


## pcosmar

> Sorry to hear about that brother. I've known about your legal quandary regarding ownership of firearms for years, however, I didn't know you were about to become homeless. *Things will work out. They always do*.


I have no doubt. This may well be "things working out".
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...4-Buy-the-Farm

I

----------


## Uriel999

> I have no doubt. This may well be "things working out".
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...4-Buy-the-Farm
> 
> I


Ummm bro......dude....when I saw your location on the map....ummm are you sure you are not in Canada? LOL

----------


## pcosmar

> Ummm bro......dude....when I saw your location on the map....ummm are you sure you are not in Canada? LOL


Yup,, I'm sure. Close to it though.. and I have cousins there.

I understand That I may be able to claim citizenship there (Mom was Canadian).. but not a direction that interests me.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've actually not told anybody to shut up. I've called out mass ignorance and fear. Perhaps you are just butthurt the one spouting the most about it here is you, and I've informed you that you are incorrect.



And I'm telling you since you don't live in Texas to mind your own beeswax. I've done nothing but speculate as to the intent, and support our right to monitor what happens on our soil. You're the one worried about how a discussion about it will reflect on the liberty movement...if that's not trying to shut people up, I don't know what is.

----------


## Uriel999

> And I'm telling you since you don't live in Texas to mind your own beeswax. I've done nothing but speculate as to the intent, and support our right to monitor what happens on our soil. You're the one worried about how a discussion about it will reflect on the liberty movement...if that's not trying to shut people up, I don't know what is.


Well forgive me for wanting the liberty movement to not look like a bunch of conspiracy theorists that live in their parents basements. Remember that accusation against us in 08? I still do...Now I get why. I'd personally like us to be a serious movement dedicated to advancing freedom. 

But yes, I don't live in Texas...but I happen to live in the USA. You know...that country that Texas belongs to. Did you know that Texas has 31 bases in it? Already occupied.

----------


## Carlybee

> Well forgive me for wanting the liberty movement to not look like a bunch of conspiracy theorists that live in their parents basements. Remember that accusation against us in 08? I still do...Now I get why. I'd personally like us to be a serious movement dedicated to advancing freedom. 
> 
> But yes, I don't live in Texas...but I happen to live in the USA. You know...that country that Texas belongs to. Did you know that Texas has 31 bases in it? Already occupied.


Okay Uriel. I'll just sit over here in muh corner so you can pretend to be all knowing about everything that goes on in this country. God forbid we _embarass_ the liberty movement.  Free speech much?

----------


## AuH20

> Okay Uriel. I'll just sit over here in muh corner so you can pretend to be all knowing about everything that goes on in this country. *God forbid we embarass the liberty movement.*  Free speech much?


Don't forget to post after you go missing. Okay?

----------


## Uriel999

> Okay Uriel. I'll just sit over here in muh corner so you can pretend to be all knowing about everything that goes on in this country. God forbid we _embarass_ the liberty movement.  Free speech much?


Oh yes because I claimed to know everything. I never claimed that at all. However, as an active duty trigger puller I DO know about military operations. I've got a lot of knowledge in this particular department of government. I do not claim to know everything at all. 

But the members of the military hate freedom so much don't they? They all want to enslave you don't they?

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...s%20ron%20paul

----------


## AuH20

> Oh yes because I claimed to know everything. I never claimed that at all. However, as an active duty trigger puller I DO know about military operations. I've got a lot of knowledge in this particular department of government. I do not claim to know everything at all. 
> 
> *But the members of the military hate freedom so much don't they? They all want to enslave you don't they?*
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...s%20ron%20paul


I have more apprehension about WHERE the orders are coming from as opposed to the general sentiment of the troops.

----------


## Carlybee

> Oh yes because I claimed to know everything. I never claimed that at all. However, as an active duty trigger puller I DO know about military operations. I've got a lot of knowledge in this particular department of government. I do not claim to know everything at all. 
> 
> But the members of the military hate freedom so much don't they? They all want to enslave you don't they?
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...s%20ron%20paul


You sure want to keep everyone silent in this thread though, don't you? I never said members of the military hated freedom. Members of the military do what they're ordered to do generally and if there was a black op in play it would be compartmentalized. I do know that much.

----------


## Uriel999

> You sure want to keep everyone silent in this thread though, don't you? I never said members of the military hated freedom. Members of the military do what they're ordered to do generally and if there was a black op in play it would be compartmentalized. I do know that much.


Yes, I am trying so hard to keep people silent yet I believe you and I have probably added pages to the discourse of this thread! 

We disregard orders all the time. I've literally gotten in yelling matches with officers. I'm not uncommon. 

If it was a black op do you honestly think anybody would know about it?!

This is a great distraction from real issues at this point though.

----------


## Carlybee

> Yes, I am trying so hard to keep people silent yet I believe you and I have probably added pages to the discourse of this thread! 
> 
> We disregard orders all the time. I've literally gotten in yelling matches with officers. I'm not uncommon. 
> 
> If it was a black op do you honestly think anybody would know about it?!
> 
> This is a great distraction from real issues at this point though.


Um duh....if we knew about it we wouldn't be speculating. And freedom is a real issue to some of us. Now with all due respect, you are the one trying to distract from the discussion here. "Nothing to see here folks...move along.."

----------


## Carlybee

> Yes, I am trying so hard to keep people silent .




Interesting

----------


## Uriel999

> Um duh....if we knew about it we wouldn't be speculating. And freedom is a real issue to some of us. Now with all due respect, you are the one trying to distract from the discussion here. "Nothing to see here folks...move along.."





> Interesting


If this was a black op you wouldn't be hearing about it on infowars. Freedom is my issue. I love it, I'd like to have it. I am not distracting from that. Crackpot theories about a FEX to better our SF's ability to conduct unconventional warfare as somehow taking over country is a distraction from the movement. Especially with 2016 around the corner.

Oh and I like you attempt to make my sarcasm to look like something different.

----------


## Carlybee

> If this was a black op you wouldn't be hearing about it on infowars. Freedom is my issue. I love it, I'd like to have it. I am not distracting from that. Crackpot theories about a FEX to better our SF's ability to conduct unconventional warfare as somehow taking over country is a distraction from the movement. Especially with 2016 around the corner.
> 
> Oh and I like you attempt to make my sarcasm to look like something different.


Dude, I'm not part of a movement. I say and think what I want. Get over yourself.

----------


## Uriel999

> Dude, I'm not part of a movement. I say and think what I want. Get over yourself.


You can apologize for being an ass on the 16th of September. I'm willing to wait.

----------


## Danke

> Can't beat them, join them.


You are are arguing against this.

----------


## Carlybee

> You can apologize for being an ass on the 16th of September. I'm willing to wait.


Apologize for what?  Questioning something and having an opinion? Or for saying I'm not part of a movement?  You've been regimented too long pal.

----------


## CPUd

LOL, congratulation y'all, I think:



http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/p...onal_51315.pdf

----------


## devil21

> LOL, congratulation y'all, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/p...onal_51315.pdf



In related news, 32% of poll respondents have read this thread here, titled "*Feds raid Texas political meeting; fingerprint and photograph all attendees, seize phones*"

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-seize-phones

----------


## Origanalist

> LOL, congratulation y'all, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/p...onal_51315.pdf





> But 45% of voters are concerned that the government will use U.S. military training operations to impose greater control over some states, with 19% who are Very Concerned. Just over half (52%) are not concerned that the government has an ulterior motive for the training exercises, including 26% who are Not At All Concerned.


http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...trol_of_states

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Just over half (52%) are not concerned that the government has an  ulterior motive for the training exercises, including 26% who are Not At  All Concerned.


So ... there are 52% who are "not concerned" ...
That 52% includes 26% who are "not at all concerned" ...
Meaning that there are 26% (52% - 26%) who are "not concerned" but who are NOT "not at all concerned" ...

----------


## AuH20

It appears that someone tipped their hand...

http://sipseystreetirregulars.blogsp...reacts-to.html




> _A retired Army officer forwarded me Texas Congressman Louis Gohmert's take on Jade Helm 15: "Changes needed in Jade Helm military exercises." So I asked him, "What do YOU think?" To which he responded:
> _
> * Much as Gohmert does: Our wargames, command-post and field-exercise scenarios never depicted the sovereign States; it was not ever done, regardless whether "hostile," "permissive" or "uncertain". Fictitious country names were always used. Often the territories would be carved up so as to not even match State boundaries.
> 
>         Jade Helm 15 is different. Texas hostile? Utah hostile? Who knew? Quelle surprise.
> 
>         Either the administration put out some "guidance" specifying these precise exercise parameters to the (military) exercise planners, or some (military) exercise planners are simply going along with the latest political memes - and no one in (military) authority has reined them in. [We have seen this before, spontaneously, when local school administrators, working with local police, conducted "react to the local terrorist threat" drills (traumatizing the staff and kids, usually), where Christian homeschoolers were named as the threat. This sort of thing is quite expected, given current societal memes.]
> 
>         There is a great deal of conservative, traditional American angst over the potential for misdirection and/or blatant tyrannical action by this rogue administration. And having a military whose highest leadership has lost its way by assuming its slavish obedience to its civilian master equals fidelity to their constitutional duty doesn't help settle the collective jitters, either. 
> ...

----------


## TheCount

I find it interesting that people are choosing to believe blogs based on anonymously sourced information rather than listening to actual forum members.

----------


## AuH20

> I find it interesting that people are choosing to believe blogs based on anonymously sourced information rather than listening to actual forum members.


We have had the input of those ex-military like Gunny (E-7 Rank designation in the Marine Corps) who is very troubled by this. This entire convoluted exercise is clearly a deviation from the norm.

----------


## pcosmar

> I find it interesting that people are choosing to believe blogs based on anonymously sourced information rather than listening to actual forum members.


You are an actual forum member.. So was Fire11.

what is your point?

----------


## Intoxiklown

Can't believe this has gotten this far. This is in no way a forward team prepping martial law. You don't use SOG for something like this, but rather straight grunts, as they are more apt to blindly follow orders. As I said earlier, you can make a case they are training for something like that, but the military trains for EVERYTHING. There are SOPs for fighting aliens, militias, militant racial groups, zombies, you name it...there is an SOP for how to deal with it. I understand concern, but the line between concern and freak out mode is getting crossed here. 

I'll give everyone a hint though I've not seen anyone else say as to gauge their intent. Look at their BDU (or whatever they call the battle dress uniform nowadays) camo patterns. If they are wearing foliage camo, that could be a danger sign. But if they are sporting their desert digitals, than rest assured you are ok. They won't deploy into a real operating zone without wearing correct camo patterns.

----------


## AuH20

Dear mil,

Thank you for being so damn organized and detailing everything. Those not encumbered with a public school education are extremely grateful for your due diligence. 

Your Pal, 

AuH20

ARSOF Operating Concept 2022:

http://www.soc.mil/Assorted%20Pages/...ept%202014.pdf

----------


## AuH20

This is getting way, way ahead of this training exercise known as Jade Helm but is very informative:

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/20...ing-civil-war/




> In 2012 this Lt. General  was part of a Pentagon study which studied how many military personnel would side with the government and how many could be counted upon to fire upon American citizens when ordered to do so. The 2012 Pentagon study reached the following conclusions:
> 
> *1) Approximately 60% of active duty Army personal will side with the American people.
> 
> 2) Eighty percent of the National Guard will not fire upon American citizens when, as the Lt. General said, “(not if Sir) but when the order is given to openly enslave the American people under Martial Law”.
> 
> 3) Somewhere around 90% the Marines will side with the American people.
> 
> 4) The Navy as a whole will stay out of the fight choosing to be the last line of defense against foreign intervention should the country fall into civil war. (Editor’s Note: Please refer to my previous reference to the fact that the Navy has engaged in five years of war games in order to keep most of its ships out to sea).
> ...

----------


## TheCount

> On the morning of May 23rd, I was sent an email communication from a man  claiming to be a recently retired Lt. General who was forced to  retire in an Obama purge of military leadership in which the President  has fired 270 command military leaders. He provided me with identifying  clues so that I could verify his identity which I subsequently did. As a  quality control check, I ran the same information by my two primary  military sources. Both sources independently told me that they do indeed  know both the identity of this individual and his former role and  function in the military.



It's cool, guys, the one anonymous source was vetted by two other anonymous sources so it's pretty much a 100% fact.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

maybe liberty minded people will get their own camp so we can all hang out 

zh has an article up today about a 'planned nuclear attack' from ISIS within US territory.  I doubt that bodes well for our freedoms.

----------


## AuH20

> It's cool, guys, the one anonymous source was vetted by two other anonymous sources so it's pretty much a 100% fact.


Could be legitimate. Could be false. Information being discussed is far from a negative.

----------


## buck000

> I'll give everyone a hint though I've not seen anyone else say as to gauge their intent. Look at their BDU (or whatever they call the battle dress uniform nowadays) camo patterns. If they are wearing foliage camo, that could be a danger sign. But if they are sporting their desert digitals, than rest assured you are ok. They won't deploy into a real operating zone without wearing correct camo patterns.


Some city official from Bastrop, TX (mayor? judge? can't remember) seemed to confirm on central TX talk radio that special ops soldiers would be mingling among the townspeople, and to call 911 if they seemed suspicious because "that means their mission to stay undetected failed."

This seems to imply that the "BDU" for this mission would be "typical American small-town clothing."

I would really like additional confirmation that special ops folks are indeed mingling undercover with American folks.  For two months.  Across the entire southwest.

If that's true, then that seems it would be at least a teeny bit alarming...?

----------


## CPUd

There is a member here on RPFs (currently on a posting break) who is incredibly adept at sniffing out coginfils and other covert agents, so if they deploy to the Santa Barbara area, they will probably get caught.

----------


## Dr.3D

> There is a member here on RPFs (currently on a posting break) who is incredibly adept at sniffing out coginfils and other covert agents, so if they deploy to the Santa Barbara area, they will probably get caught.


I think I know that member.   Got me going on trying to find out who my employer is so I can finally get paid.

----------


## Pericles

> If this was a black op you wouldn't be hearing about it on infowars. Freedom is my issue. I love it, I'd like to have it. I am not distracting from that. Crackpot theories about a FEX to better our SF's ability to conduct unconventional warfare as somehow taking over country is a distraction from the movement. Especially with 2016 around the corner.
> 
> Oh and I like you attempt to make my sarcasm to look like something different.


The 80,000 active duty Army troops, including 7 of the 11 heavy armor brigades the Army has that are already stationed in Texas can't get the job done. Thus, they need to bring in 1200 more using a publicly divulged exercise, rather than sneak them in where a 1.5% increase in strength might be noticed.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Keep in mind those 1200 have to somehow cover seven states with 26 million people- not just Texas

----------


## TheCount

> The 80,000 active duty Army troops, including 7 of the 11 heavy armor brigades the Army has that are already stationed in Texas can't get the job done. Thus, they need to bring in 1200 more using a publicly divulged exercise, rather than sneak them in where a 1.5% increase in strength might be noticed.


Shhhh shhh stop making sense.

----------


## Pericles

> Keep in mind those 1200 have to somehow cover seven states with 26 million people- not just Texas


You have no idea how awesome those 1200 guys are.

----------


## dannno

> There is a member here on RPFs (currently on a posting break) who is incredibly adept at sniffing out coginfils and other covert agents, so if they deploy to the Santa Barbara area, they will probably get caught.


Nah, they got away with the Elliot Rodger massacre or the Isla Vista riots. Neither of us could stop it. I am disappoint

----------


## libertariantexas

> Gun-owning TX homeowner sees someone armed sneaking around their property late at night and blasts the intruder.


You probably can't see my eyes rolling, but trust me, they are.

I know I'm going to be considered "part of the conspiracy" because I'm about to call BS on the conspiracy theory, but here goes.

I've seen this "Texas being invaded during Jade Helm" conspiracy theory popping up for months now, on social media and even on the news.  The level of hysteria is pretty intense among the true believers in the conspiracy theory.

I'm a Texan, and hence, according to the CT, in "danger" from this event.  But I'm not even slightly worried, because the hysterical stuff being presented by the conspiracy theorists is nonsense- and most anyone who'd spent more than a few weeks in the military would be laughing at this CT if it wasn't so pathetic.

People going ballistic because a TRAINING map shows Texas as "hostile territory."  OMFG, people, EVERY MILITARY TRAINING EXERCISE HAS DESIGNATED "Hostile" areas.  This is an every day occurrence.  It does not mean that the US military considers Texans to "be the enemy."  When I was training in NY, parts of NY were "hostile."  When I trained in Germany, parts of Germany were "hostile."  Same when I trained in Massachussetts, Vermont, Maryland, West Virginia, California, Texas, North Carolina, etc).

Note:  While a SMALL PORTION of this training will occur on private property, it is private property that has either 1) been contracted as training area (e.g. the land owner was paid for the use of the land) or 2)  the private property owner volunteered to let the military use his land.

NO SOLDIER IS GOING TO SHOW UP IN YOUR BACK YARD!  So you won't have to be worried about what will happen if you find a Special Forces soldier creeping around your flower garden.   Really, folks.  You can take a deep breath and try to relax.  It ain't going to happen.

And for those who think that the military never trains on private or non-military public lands, you are nuts.  Military people train on non-military ground all the time.  Don't believe me?  Go to the nearest university with an ROTC detachment (Texas A&M would be good for those in Texas).  You'll see military guys training there all the time.  They also train at private gun ranges, on local police training grounds, in Guard training areas, even in State Parks.

I did a ton of training off base, and I wasn't special forces (and, to be clear, I never abducted a single American citizen).

Y'all are going to feel like idiots when this "crisis" passes and NOTHING HAPPENS...

----------


## libertariantexas

> Well forgive me for wanting the liberty movement to not look like a bunch of conspiracy theorists that live in their parents basements. Remember that accusation against us in 08? I still do...Now I get why. I'd personally like us to be a serious movement dedicated to advancing freedom. 
> 
> But yes, I don't live in Texas...but I happen to live in the USA. You know...that country that Texas belongs to. Did you know that Texas has 31 bases in it? Already occupied.


I'm ex-military and do live in Texas.  And I agree with you.

I'm quite sure that if "Obama was going to order the military to invade Texas," he wouldn't need to do it by making some sort of covert training mission in a tiny town like Bastrop (unless his plan was to capture the vital pine tree supply located there).

He might, you know, use the combat arms divisions already located in places like Ft. Hood and Ft. Bliss.  And the fighter bases located all over Texas.  To say nothing of the dozens of smaller bases/national guard/reserve installations.

----------


## libertariantexas

> What we can do, our governor did..which is have our state guard be available to monitor. As individuals if this were an attack on the state, do you really think anyone would have a chance against the military?


Well, if you are worried about an "invasion," what good would having a bunch of middle aged dudes "monitoring" do you?  Essentially, this is going to be a chance for the old guys in the State Guard to pick up a paycheck (at taxpayer expense) for basically standing around doing nothing.

I would also suggest that there is plenty the citizenry could do against a military occupation if it were to happen.  It won't happen, but in theory, the way to beat the US Army (or any other army) would not be by standing toe to toe and fighting, but through guerrilla warfare.   The US military can't keep the lid on in Iraq or Afghanistan, they surely couldn't do it against the far more numerous (and better armed) USA.

----------


## Pericles

> I'm ex-military and do live in Texas.  And I agree with you.
> 
> I'm quite sure that if "Obama was going to order the military to invade Texas," he wouldn't need to do it by making some sort of covert training mission in a tiny town like Bastrop (unless his plan was to capture the vital pine tree supply located there).
> 
> He might, you know, use the combat arms divisions already located in places like Ft. Hood and Ft. Bliss.  And the fighter bases located all over Texas.  To say nothing of the dozens of smaller bases/national guard/reserve installations.


Suddenly, this thread has gone relatively quiet> I wonder why ....

----------


## devil21

> Suddenly, this thread has gone relatively quiet> I wonder why ....


No point in posting the latest stuff since people are following the developments on their own now.





> You probably can't see my eyes rolling, but trust me, they are.
> 
> I know I'm going to be considered "part of the conspiracy" because I'm about to call BS on the conspiracy theory, but here goes.
> 
> I've seen this "Texas being invaded during Jade Helm" conspiracy theory popping up for months now, on social media and even on the news.  The level of hysteria is pretty intense among the true believers in the conspiracy theory.


What is the "conspiracy theory" exactly?  
Methinks you are labeling questionable activities with the blanket "conspiracy theory" term because you don't really know what people are concerned about.  Different people have different concerns based on different, personal, evidence.  It is not one unified concern.




> I'm a Texan, and hence, according to the CT, in "danger" from this event.  But I'm not even slightly worried, because the hysterical stuff being presented by the conspiracy theorists is nonsense- and most anyone who'd spent more than a few weeks in the military would be laughing at this CT if it wasn't so pathetic.


Would it be nonsense if you happened to be at Twin Peaks when a bunch of bikers were killed by headshots from people purporting to be cops?  




> People going ballistic because a TRAINING map shows Texas as "hostile territory."  OMFG, people, EVERY MILITARY TRAINING EXERCISE HAS DESIGNATED "Hostile" areas.  This is an every day occurrence.  It does not mean that the US military considers Texans to "be the enemy."  When I was training in NY, parts of NY were "hostile."  When I trained in Germany, parts of Germany were "hostile."  Same when I trained in Massachussetts, Vermont, Maryland, West Virginia, California, Texas, North Carolina, etc).


That may be true but it's been admitted that there's never been an operation of this scale and duration, plus people don't trust the Obama administration and for good reason.  Also, in your vast experience, were previous training missions run by CONTRACTORS, instead of active military?  You do understand that the public contacts for JH15 are contractors, right?




> Note:  While a SMALL PORTION of this training will occur on private property, it is private property that has either 1) been contracted as training area (e.g. the land owner was paid for the use of the land) or 2)  the private property owner volunteered to let the military use his land.


What is your point?  




> NO SOLDIER IS GOING TO SHOW UP IN YOUR BACK YARD!  So you won't have to be worried about what will happen if you find a Special Forces soldier creeping around your flower garden.   Really, folks.  You can take a deep breath and try to relax.  It ain't going to happen.


Hopefully you are correct.  That is only one example of a concern, however.




> And for those who think that the military never trains on private or non-military public lands, you are nuts.  Military people train on non-military ground all the time.  Don't believe me?  Go to the nearest university with an ROTC detachment (Texas A&M would be good for those in Texas).  You'll see military guys training there all the time.  They also train at private gun ranges, on local police training grounds, in Guard training areas, even in State Parks.
> 
> I did a ton of training off base, and I wasn't special forces (and, to be clear, I never abducted a single American citizen).


That's all great and whatnot but clearly people are concerned that this is a different animal than some ROTC training on a soccer field at a college.




> Y'all are going to feel like idiots when this "crisis" passes and NOTHING HAPPENS...


Define "nothing", please.  Is it only "something" if the news reports it?  Perhaps you aren't aware that the dollar is about to lose global reserve currency status later this year.  You don't think that may cause some 'issues'?  You are entitled to your opinion and I hope you are _right_ but if you're not following other developments like the major economic changes about to occur then you don't have full understanding of why the timing and scope of JH15 is concerning.

I've stated several times in this thread what my personal concerns about JH15 are.  I can't speak for others but it's clear that people with concerns are not all "conspiracy theorists".  Btw, did you know that term was coined by the CIA to discredit people that dug deeper for truth, instead of dutifully swallowing the official line?

----------


## Uriel999

> Suddenly, this thread has gone relatively quiet> I wonder why ....


I know right...

I will use this thread to put something that bothers me out there. I've realized that veterans and active duty are not just the pawns of the government but also political pawns to be used and discarded by various groups as they see fit. If it is an election year and veterans are donating to the groups candidate they wave some flags in approval, but don't worry they will cast us aside at first opportunity because scary. This forum seems no different.

----------


## Danke

> Well, if you are worried about an "invasion," what good would having a bunch of *middle aged dudes* "monitoring" do you?  Essentially, this is going to be a chance for the* old guys*...


And the socialist Obama voter speaks again.

----------


## Uriel999

> And the socialist Obama voter speaks again.


Except he is right. The Texas State Guard is a joke.

----------


## devil21

We hope three hours notice is enough for you before we start detonating bombs in your neighborhood that will shake your house.

Comments are overwhelmingly against this stuff.
http://www.wnem.com/story/29223976/c...ining-exercise



> FLINT, MI (WNEM) -
> 
> It was a peaceful afternoon, and then residents said it seemingly turned hostile.
> 
> "I was standing there, and all of a sudden, boom!" Jean Glenn said.
> 
> "I mean it was loud, it blew up the whole sky or whatever, it was like four or five big bangs," Annette Humphrey said.
> 
> *Explosions you'd expect in a war zone echoed through Flint. People's homes shook and those inside were caught off-guard*. It all went down Tuesday at the shuttered Lowell Junior High on the city's east side.
> ...


Nothing to see here folks, move along.  JH is on _now_.

----------


## Danke

> Except he is right. The Texas State Guard is a joke.


And why do you say that?  You are in an armed force with unlimited funds stolen from the people, funds that could buy them state of the art weaponry that the corporate force you belong to now have instead.  I hope you feel good about yourself, many like I that were once in that gang know better, and we out number you.  Put many sentries around the clock guarding your armories. And your...well, we know you will abandon your post to protect them, as most police will do when TSHF.  You are so good, why can't your unit kick the Afganistans, where you have been stationed...let me guess, your hands were tied.

----------


## Uriel999

> And why do you say that?  You are in an armed force with unlimited funds stolen from the people, funds that could buy them state of the art weaponry that the corporate force you belong to now have instead.  I hope you feel good about yourself, many like I that were once in that gang know better, and we out number you.  Put many sentries around the clock guarding your armories. And your...well, we know you will abandon your post to protect them, as most police will do when TSHF.  You are so good, why can't your unit kick the Afganistans, where you have been stationed...let me guess, your hands were tied.


Historically militias have always been a joke. Look at the Revolutionary War and guess what you find...the militia broke ranks time and time again. If it had not been for 3k miles of ocean and the French saving our asses we probably would have been subjugated again real fast. Truth be told in that time our actual military wasn't so hot either. However, weekend warriors are not professional warfighters. It takes constant training to maintain skills and discipline necessary to fight. 

In Afghanistan our problems were simply getting PID. Large distances made it difficult to find the guys shooting RPG's and machine guns at us. We didn't have a single death in my unit and only two vehicles got blown up. The Marines inside for the most part were fine. A few got early rides home but really only the TBI's were an issue. One of the MRAPS they blew up we had back on patrol the next day and I was riding in it. My unit completed its mission very successfully. I will leave it at that.

As far as you outnumbering me? Well who is we? I don't have armories nor a post. I get out next Thursday. I've done my time. 

But hey...I just came here to introduce everybody to Jade Helm:



She lacks trigger control...but...she's cute.

----------


## timosman

How can they operate undetected ? Do we have unused, spare capacity in our infrastructure we do not know about ? How big is it ?

----------


## AuH20

More information.............Process accordingly.

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-new...esses_06022015




> *Why Do Military Contractors Know More About the Drill Thank Senior Command Leaders in the Jade Helm Exercise?*
> 
> _Two of my military sources were agitated beyond words when they watched this briefing. To quote one of my sources, he stated “This goddamn retired Non-com knows more than the command officers running Jade Helm about what they are going to be doing. And now this SOB military contractor, who’d sell their own mother down the river, are running this operation instead of the General, Colonels and senior Non-Coms. Only in the Obama administration could this happen”.
> _
> Collectively, we watched this 15 minute tape and my two sources used profanity more times than in the years that I have known them. I have never seen them this angry.


In Thomas Meade's (the NONCOM POS described above) own words. Truth and Contradicting Information Galore. Now you realize how sedated the American public was to originally trust the initial optics of this operation. 







> *1:38  “We are not training for Afghanistan and Iraq…This is about unconventional warfare”.*





> 6:20 “We require areas of undeveloped land with low population densities…We desire to have a very rural area for us to be able to operate in…In Afghanistan and Iraq they receive aerial resupply by helicopter…they have connectivity to the internet to be able to talk to their command but also to be able to talk to home. When they come out here to Martin and Howard County, they are not going to have those luxuries. In the scenario that we have built, they are going to have to operate outside these normal support mechanisms and rely on the folks err, the civilians that are in the area to be able to support them… *We can’t do the exercise without the public’s help. Things that we look for from that perspective are people that are willing to be role players…Someone who goes and give a little nugget of information… We look for people that are willing to transport our guys because they have to move  around in a clandestine manner..for example, in the back of a horse trailer in the middle of the night so nobody can see them…these are the ways that they have to operate in foreign countries when they are not supposed to be in those countries (lie)…we want to be able to use a barn to do a planning meeting in the middle of the night… “.*





> 12:25  A country commissioner asked Meade how the DEA and the FBI are a part of the drill. Meade stammered for several seconds but eventually responded that “in Arizona, they will actually do some questioning for us at one of the airports”.

----------


## AuH20

Interview with former CIA whistleblower Gene 'Chip' Tatum as they discuss the underlying machinations behind Jade Helm:




> BIOGRAPHY
> 
> Gene "Chip" Tatum was a Vietnam Special Forces Air Combat Controller Defense Intelligence Asset, and US Army special operations pilot flying classified missions during the US invasion of Grenada, Tatum was also involved in the Nixon Administrations relations with China, NASA's Apollo Program, the Iran Contra Affair, and several other classified intelligence operations dating through through 1992. 
> 
> He is 25-year CIA deep-cover agent, a member of the ultra-secret Pegasus "hit" team" working directly for the sitting President and author of The Tatum chronicles and Operation Redrock - Nixon's Darkest Secret










> Notes from the podcast:
> 
> 1. Why Big Springs, Texas? Big Springs, Texas, is the site for residents who work for the federal prisons or private prison facilities—one of the largest areas in the world. US Federal Prisons and U.S. Marshalls have Con Air. Con Air aircrafts fly from Arizona with transfer prisoners in handcuffs from Oklahoma which he was transferred several times– called it diesel therapy, bound for Big Spring, Texas. It’s facilitated by large fleets of transports.
> 
> 2. Thomas Meade, retired U.S. military now contractor and designer for the Jade Helm 15 exercise speaking to the Big Spring City Council.
> 
> 3. Units from every military service, including FBI, DEA are also involved.
> 
> 4. Why Texas? Have been doing them for a long time—Texans are major supporter of the military. “To get ready for the next fight” (what next fight in Dallas?).
> ...

----------


## fr33

> I know right...
> 
> I will use this thread to put something that bothers me out there. I've realized that veterans and active duty are not just the pawns of the government but also political pawns to be used and discarded by various groups as they see fit. If it is an election year and veterans are donating to the groups candidate they wave some flags in approval, but don't worry they will cast us aside at first opportunity because scary. This forum seems no different.


You are not wrong. 

An example member of this forum:

----------


## BV2

> You are not wrong. 
> 
> An example member of this forum:


Truth is a sure magnet for hate.  Seek solace in that, perhaps;

----------


## fr33

You know who is more likely to attack and disarm US citizens? The national guard and state guard and local police departments. That's what history has taught me.

----------


## Uriel999

> How can they operate undetected ? Do we have unused, spare capacity in our infrastructure we do not know about ? How big is it ?


Because the areas they will be training on will actually be either on bases, or rented private lands. Plenty of private land owners are wealthy enough to have fallow lands. 




> More information.............Process accordingly.
> 
> http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-new...esses_06022015
> 
> 
> 
> In Thomas Meade's (the NONCOM POS described above) own words. Truth and Contradicting Information Galore. Now you realize how sedated the American public was to originally trust the initial optics of this operation.


The video and quotes are funny. Why would some vets be butthurt? The contractor talks about how he spent an entire career in the military in the exact field necessary to gain the expertise in the subject troops need to be trained in. Of course he knows more than the service members involved because this guy has not only spent a career in THEIR shoes but is now retired making a second career as a civilian getting paid even more to aid and educate them on UW.

----------


## devil21

> The contractor talks about how he spent an entire career in the military in the exact field necessary to gain the expertise in the subject troops need to be trained in. Of course he knows more than the service members involved because this guy has not only spent a career in THEIR shoes but is now retired making a second career as a civilian getting paid even more to aid and educate them on UW.


Do you know if contractors are still bound by their respective military oaths of enlistment/commission once discharged or retired?




> I, [name], do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.


Or does that oath cease to be binding once one is no longer in the service and becomes a paid contractor?

----------


## Uriel999

> Do you know if contractors are still bound by their respective military oaths of enlistment/commission once discharged or retired?
> 
> 
> 
> Or does that oath cease to be binding once one is no longer in the service and becomes a paid contractor?


I am of the opinion that the sworn oath to support and defend the Constitution does not stop once one gets a DD214. As far as any legal binding under the UCMJ no.

----------


## Pericles

> Except he is right. The Texas State Guard is a joke.


Yeah, I have always thought that in order to be a military force, you have to have weapons. It seems to be in the nature of the thing itself.

----------


## libertariantexas

> Define "nothing", please.


As in NOTHING.  

It will be a routine training exercise, similar to what the Army has done every day forever and ever and ever.

No "invasion of Texas" (or any other state).

No American citizens abducted.

No citizens sent to "FEMA Camps."

No new "chemtrails."

No currency collapse based on soldiers in Bastrop.

No Texan being surprised by a platoon of soldiers hiding in his wood pile.

No destruction of homes in Texas using thermite.

No one is going to take your womenfolk.

No members of the Bilderberg group, CFR, Trilateral Commission, etc wandering the streets of Bastrop

Probably not even any small animals harmed.

Nothing.

This may be the biggest, most ridiculously overhyped NON EVENT since "Y2K."

----------


## libertariantexas

> And the socialist Obama voter speaks again.


Yup, I cast a "SCREW YOU GOP/LP" meaningless protest vote for Obama in '08.  So what?

Do you have a substantive point to make?

I didn't think so...

BTW, the fact that you are still quivering with rage about this 7 years later shows that you still don't understand electoral politics in the USA, which, frankly, is pathetic.

----------


## libertariantexas

> How can they operate undetected ?


They have a cloaking device.  They got it from the Klingons in exchange for giving the Klingons the seeding rights for the chemtrails.  

Scary stuff, dude, scary stuff...

----------


## libertariantexas

> Yeah, I have always thought that in order to be a military force, you have to have weapons. It seems to be in the nature of the thing itself.


Maybe they have sharp, pointy sticks?

----------


## devil21

> As in NOTHING.  
> 
> It will be a routine training exercise, similar to what the Army has done every day forever and ever and ever.
> 
> No "invasion of Texas" (or any other state).
> 
> No American citizens abducted.
> 
> No citizens sent to "FEMA Camps."
> ...


Hmm, I doubt we'll be agreeing on whether "nothing" is happening, since I think "something" is already happening.  There's way too many shooting 'incidents' occurring in Texas suddenly.  Interesting that you posted right after another one yesterday.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Are there a lot of shooting incidents happening in the other seven Jade Helm States?  How many shootings are going on in non- Jade Helm States?  Are they "part of the plan" too?

Perhaps it is because there are more registered guns in Texas than any other state? http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data...-capita-states

----------


## Pericles

> Are there a lot of shooting incidents happening in the other seven Jade Helm States?  How many shootings are going on in non- Jade Helm States?  Are they "part of the plan" too?
> 
> Perhaps it is because there are more registered guns in Texas than any other state? http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data...-capita-states


That number is pure crap for the following reasons: (1) There is no registration in Texas for handguns and semi-auto rifles. (2) Some 5% of the eligible population of Texas has a handgun license. (3) Such a low number could only be machine guns and SBRs registered with the Feds.

There is no shortage of people in Texas who need to be shot, and we are getting to them as fast as we can.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> There is no shortage of people in Texas who need to be shot, and we are getting to them as fast as we can.


Somebody may decide your name belongs on such a list too.

----------


## Pericles

> Somebody may decide your name belongs on such a list too.


If I am not on at least one such list in the modern United States, I have not been doing my job as a citizen and honoring my oath to the Constitution.

----------


## phill4paul

> If I am not on at least one such list in the modern United States, I have not been doing my job as a citizen and honoring my oath to the Constitution.


  ^^^This. All these namby-pamby iterations telling me what I should do or not do with my rights is getting rather tedious around here of late.  Boogity-boogity don't carry a firearm openly. Boogity-boogity don't speak your mind.

----------


## fr33

> Perhaps it is because there are more registered guns in Texas than any other state? http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data...-capita-states


Explain to me how I would go about registering my guns. How does that work? Would you believe that your Bloomberg article is absolute bull$#@!?

----------


## Uriel999

> Explain to me how I would go about registering my guns. How does that work? Would you believe that your Bloomberg article is absolute bull$#@!?


Maybe Texas really does have that many freedom lovers that they have the majority of the machine guns, SBR's, SBS's, suppressors, destructive devices, etc?

----------


## devil21

This is interesting:

On the website of Palantir, Thiel's company, the maker of license plate scanners and NSA's XKeyScore and PRISM databases.  


Look familiar?

----------


## Pericles

> This is interesting:
> 
> On the website of Palantir, Thiel's company, the maker of license plate scanners and NSA's XKeyScore database.  
> 
> 
> Look familiar?


WOW - Counties with millions of population have more veterans living there than counties with a population of a few thousand. Who would have thought that?

----------


## devil21

Fair enough but it's also a very close match to the Jade Helm 'training' map.  So is JH in rural areas on private land or is it in the most highly populated areas?  They can't keep their story straight.

----------


## Pericles

> Fair enough but it's also a very close match to the Jade Helm 'training' map.  So is JH in rural areas on private land or is it in the most highly populated areas?  They can't keep their story straight.


And it also aligns with counties that voted for Barry Sotero in 2012. The people who can't keep the JH 15 story straight are tin foil consumers.

----------


## devil21

Strange study you are Pericles.  On one hand, posting about your gun collections and other Molon Labe type stuff on one thread yet displaying apparently absolute confidence that there is no threat from the largest military contractor operation in the history of the country that centers around the most populated veteran locations, even after the feds have said repeatedly they consider vets threat #1.  Heck, I just noticed you talked about being on _lists_ in this very thread.  What purpose do you think such lists would be maintained for if not to eventually use them?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Fair enough but it's also *a very close match to the Jade Helm 'training' map*.  So is JH in rural areas on private land or is it in the most highly populated areas?  They can't keep their story straight.


Florida and Washington are not Jade Helm states.






> So is JH in rural areas on private land or is it in the most highly populated areas? They can't keep their story straight.


Those states do have some large cities but also have large, sparsely populated areas (and large military base areas).  I have seen no indication the exercises will occur in the cities you picked out.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Zippyjuan

San Diego has so many microbreweries. One of the leading places in the country for it.

----------


## devil21

> Florida and Washington are not Jade Helm states.


It has been reported that Florida has been added and I've seen some things about Washington and Oregon operations that are likely related in some form to JH.  It's now mostly speculation since the govt has clamped down on info releases and the media isn't mentioning it anymore.

Florida being added probably explains this:



I do think the rush to post videos of every military equipment movement observed around the country is overblown, however.  JH appears to be more about precise targeted operations than any sweeping military "takeover".

Thanks to you and CPUd and others for being so quick to let me know when I'm on the right track.  You guys make great barometers.

----------


## AFPVet

> I am of the opinion that the sworn oath to support and defend the Constitution does not stop once one gets a DD214. As far as any legal binding under the UCMJ no.


Agreed. It's a personal obligation and duty to those who have taken the oath.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> It's now mostly speculation since the govt has clamped down on info releases and the media isn't mentioning it anymore.


Ah the old "they didn't say it but it must be true- they are just hiding that fact from us" thing. That source is never wrong.

----------


## devil21

> Ah the old "they didn't say it but it must be true- they are just hiding that fact from us" thing. That source is never wrong.


When dealing with the govt it's hard to go wrong with that explanation.

----------


## Pericles

> Strange study you are Pericles.  On one hand, posting about your gun collections and other Molon Labe type stuff on one thread yet displaying apparently absolute confidence that there is no threat from the largest military contractor operation in the history of the country that centers around the most populated veteran locations, even after the feds have said repeatedly they consider vets threat #1.  Heck, I just noticed you talked about being on _lists_ in this very thread.  What purpose do you think such lists would be maintained for if not to eventually use them?


I find the Jade helm story propounded in this thread to be not credible. The reason I find it not credible is that I have been a battalion operation officer and asst. operations officer at the brigade level - the sort of minion that would be tasked with designing the operation plan for such an exercise for those units. We only know the following:

1. The exercise involves a Special Forces Group (the Army only has 5 of them in the active force structure, so that is not too hard to watch)
2. Other civilian agencies are players in the game.
3. We know the geographic area of the exercise.
4. We know the dates of the exercise.

All else is speculation made by people without access to any training objective material or operation orders. And the people speculating do not have the relevant experience to judge the nature of the exercise. Anybody can post anything on the internet, and they do.

----------


## timosman

> I find the Jade helm story propounded in this thread to be not credible.


The story is the govmnt does not care what the public thinks. They should either come clean on cancel the operation. What is the possible purpose anyway ? Slay more dragons around the world ?

----------


## Pericles

> The story is the govmnt does not care what the public thinks. They should either come clean on cancel the operation. What is the possible purpose anyway ? Slay more dragons around the world ?


Maybe it is an exercise to provide training for a Special Forces Group to practice its primary mission - conduct insurgency warfare in a hostile environment by being able to persuade people to join a resistance movement, train insurgents, and supply the insurgency without the govermental authorities being able to cripple the insurgency.

----------


## Uriel999

> The story is the govmnt does not care what the public thinks. They should either come clean on cancel the operation. What is the possible purpose anyway ? Slay more dragons around the world ?


They have been honest from the get go. It is a standard training operation. People on the internet getting hysteric over nothing is just silly. You clearly know jack and $#@! about the military. Now listen up buttercup. I've spent a lot of time in this thread calling out the bs, Pericles is stepping it up too. We know what the $#@! we are talking about. You don't. You're scared about $#@! you don't know about. Guess what, there are also a ton of other vets on this forum that have shy'd away from this thread as far as comments but have provided me positive reps. I won't say whom though in respect to the fact they have not commented openly. 

Am I an $#@!, yup. But guess what, I happen know what the $#@! I am talking about. If I think $#@! is actually going down I will personally be on the $#@!ing front lines sacrificing my life for pansy asses that only spend their combat in online forums and first person shooters.

----------


## timosman

> They have been honest from the get go. It is a standard training operation. People on the internet getting hysteric over nothing is just silly. You clearly know jack and $#@! about the military. Now listen up buttercup. I've spent a lot of time in this thread calling out the bs, Pericles is stepping it up too. We know what the $#@! we are talking about. You don't. You're scared about $#@! you don't know about. Guess what, there are also a ton of other vets on this forum that have shy'd away from this thread as far as comments but have provided me positive reps. I won't say whom though in respect to the fact they have not commented openly. 
> 
> Am I an $#@!, yup. But guess what, I happen know what the $#@! I am talking about. If I think $#@! is actually going down I will personally be on the $#@!ing front lines sacrificing my life for pansy asses that only spend their combat in online forums and first person shooters.


Thank you for addressing all of my concerns. Do you want your boots licked ?

----------


## jllundqu

Here's a breakdown (Don't ask where I got it):

Arizona:
Maricopa County, Phoenix, Arizona, 11 July – 15 August
Multiple Locations throughout Arizona  21-25 July  (see below)
Coconino County, IVO Bellemont Arizona, Camp Navajo  21-23 July
Coconino County, IVO Page Arizona , 22 July
Navajo County, IVO Show Low Arizon, 24 July
Coconino County, IVO Lake Powell Arizona, 23 July
San Juan County, IVO Mexican Hat, 25 July
Grand County, IVO Green River, 25 July


Louisiana:
Camp Beauregard, Louisiana  15 -23 August

Mississippi:
Camp Shelby, Mississippi  6 July – 15 September

New Mexico:
Cannon AFB, New Mexico  27 July – 11 September
Multiple Locations throughout New Mexico  20 – 28 July

Texas:
Martin and Howard Counties, Texas (Guerrilla Base BOAR) 27 July – 12 September
Tom Green and Schleicher Counties, Texas (Guerrilla Base WHITETAIL) 27 July – 12 September
Kimble, Menard and Edwards Counties, Texas (Guerrilla Base MULE) 27 July – 12 September
Bastrop County, Texas (Guerrilla Base IMPALA) 27 July – 12 September
Burleson and Brazos Counties, Texas (Guerrilla Base GAZELLE) 27 July – 12 September
Bexar County/Camp Bullis, Texas (Operational Support Location, MARSOC RECCE and JOAX) 7 July – 15 September
Hudspeth County, Texas (Guerrilla Base ANTELOPE) 4 – 22  August
Real County, Texas (UW Hospital RAMPART) 15 – 23 August
Pecos County, Texas/ 9 Mile Training Center ( ODA Airborne Infiltrations) 4 – 13 August
Jefferson County, Texas/McFadden Wildlife preserve, Texas (ODA Waterborne Infiltration) 4 – 13 August
Marion County, Texas (CRF event MALLARD) 18 – 23 August
Brazos County, Texas/ TEEX Facilty (CRF event ROADRUNNER) 18 – 23 August

Utah:
Carbon County, IVO Price City Utah 26 July to 7 AUG
Emery County, IVO Wellington City Utah 24 July to 7 AUG 
Sevier County, IVO Richfield Utah, 23-24 July

----------


## jllundqu

> JSOTF:  Eglin AFB, FL
> T: Mission CMD of UW Campaign
> P: Execute UW CONPLAN 7070
> 
> SOTF:  Camp Shelby, MS
> T: Execute Operational Level UW Campaign tasks
> P: Develop Area Complex ISO JSOTF UW Campaign 
> 
> AOB N: Cannon AFB, NM
> ...


Interesting mission objectives

----------


## sparebulb

ECOMCON will be commenced at Site Y outside of El Paso.

----------


## Pericles

> Here's a breakdown (Don't ask where I got it):
> 
> Arizona:
> Maricopa County, Phoenix, Arizona, 11 July – 15 August
> Multiple Locations throughout Arizona  21-25 July  (see below)
> Coconino County, IVO Bellemont Arizona, Camp Navajo  21-23 July
> Coconino County, IVO Page Arizona , 22 July
> Navajo County, IVO Show Low Arizon, 24 July
> Coconino County, IVO Lake Powell Arizona, 23 July
> ...


That tracks with my assessment of the situation

----------


## devil21

> Interesting mission objectives


Indeed they are.  Thanks for posting.  I see Florida and Mississippi are on the list, after all.

----------


## devil21

2.5 hour dot connecting video, well worth the time.  Skynet....




No coincidence a new Terminator movie is coming out soon.

----------


## TheCount

> 2.5 hour dot connecting video, well worth the time.  Skynet....


I honestly could not begin to summarize what that video is about.  It's two and a half hours of rapid-fire buzzwords with no common connection.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 2.5 hour dot connecting video, well worth the time.  Skynet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No coincidence a new Terminator movie is coming out soon.



Since there was martial law when the first four Terminator movies were released? What significant events all happened in 1984, 1991, 2003, and 2009?

----------


## devil21

> I honestly could not begin to summarize what that video is about.  It's two and a half hours of rapid-fire buzzwords with no common connection.


If Zippy and The$#@! have nothing positive to say then it's a sure bet the video is worth watching.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Hey- some people like science fiction. As the video announcer himself says- "From the mother ship of all mother ships hovering on the cyber waves over the center of the World."

----------


## devil21

Inside a recent JH15 drill crisis actor briefing right outside Bastrop TX area.  Scenario is a plane hitting a chemical plant.

----------


## Zippyjuan

That exercise was in April.  More details on it:  https://www.txmf.us/texas-guardsmen-...training-value






> Guardsmen with the Texas National Guard's 836th Chemical Company, 6th Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear, and High-Yield Explosives (CBRNE) Enhanced Response Force Package, Joint Task Force 136 (Maneuver Enhancement Brigade), move an injured civilian into a chemical decontamination line during a training exercise at Govalle Waste Water Treatment Plant in Austin, Texas, as part of their weeklong annual training period April 22, 2015. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Spc. Martha Guerrero/Released)

----------


## devil21

> That exercise was in April.  More details on it:  https://www.txmf.us/texas-guardsmen-...training-value


And?  JH has been underway for quite a while already and most following this issue know it.

Btw, thanks for that link.  Interesting reading about the PSYOPS activities.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> They have been honest from the get go. It is a standard training operation. People on the internet getting hysteric over nothing is just silly. You clearly know jack and $#@! about the military. Now listen up buttercup. I've spent a lot of time in this thread calling out the bs, Pericles is stepping it up too. We know what the $#@! we are talking about. You don't. You're scared about $#@! you don't know about. Guess what, there are also a ton of other vets on this forum that have shy'd away from this thread as far as comments but have provided me positive reps. I won't say whom though in respect to the fact they have not commented openly. 
> 
> Am I an $#@!, yup. But guess what, I happen know what the $#@! I am talking about. If I think $#@! is actually going down I will personally be on the $#@!ing front lines sacrificing my life* for pansy asses* that only spend their combat in online forums and first person shooters.


Oh, really?

----------


## timosman

> Oh, really?

----------


## Uriel999

> Thank you for addressing all of my concerns. Do you want your boots licked ?





> Oh, really?





> 


Let the butthurt flow.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And?  JH has been underway for quite a while already and most following this issue know it.
> 
> Btw, thanks for that link.  Interesting reading about the PSYOPS activities.


Since it has been underway, what of the feared consequences of the exercises have come to pass so far?

----------


## Uriel999

> Since it has been underway, what of the feared consequences of the exercises have come to pass so far?


It's funny because somebody is going to argue nothing has happened because JH has not started yet.

----------


## TheCount

> Since it has been underway, what of the feared consequences of the exercises have come to pass so far?


If nothing happens, it's because brave internet posters spread the word, thereby preventing the all powerful world government from going forward with their nefarious plans.


The internment camps will be postponed until the next exercise... and then the next one after that... and so on.  Thanks to the power of forum posts, blogs, and youtube videos.

----------


## timosman

> If nothing happens, it's because brave internet posters spread the word, thereby preventing the all powerful world government from going forward with their nefarious plans.
> 
> 
> The internment camps will be postponed until the next exercise... and then the next one after that... and so on.  Thanks to the power of forum posts, blogs, and youtube videos.


... and they lived happily ever after.

----------


## devil21

> Since it has been underway, what of the feared consequences of the exercises have come to pass so far?


We can start with cops assassinating bikers in Texas with silenced M4s if you'd like.  Or fake 'ISIS' shootings.  Or we can expand on the related psyops like like how there was an Active Shooter drill in Charleston, as posted on the FLETC website, in the same time frame as the Charleston Roof thing.  Much psyops and 'wet work' is being done under the cover of drills, never mind the distraction component where Congress is passing unpopular legislation timed with convenient 'events'.  ....with more to come I'm sure....

----------


## fr33

> We can start with cops assassinating bikers in Texas with silenced M4s if you'd like.  Or fake 'ISIS' shootings.  Or we can expand on the related psyops like like how there was an Active Shooter drill in Charleston, as posted on the FLETC website, in the same time frame as the Charleston Roof thing.  Much psyops and 'wet work' is being done under the cover of drills, never mind the distraction component where Congress is passing unpopular legislation timed with convenient 'events'.  ....with more to come I'm sure....


In your opinion, has there ever been a civilian mass shooter?

----------


## Terry1

> They have been honest from the get go. It is a standard training operation. People on the internet getting hysteric over nothing is just silly. You clearly know jack and $#@! about the military. Now listen up buttercup. I've spent a lot of time in this thread calling out the bs, Pericles is stepping it up too. We know what the $#@! we are talking about. You don't. You're scared about $#@! you don't know about. Guess what, there are also a ton of other vets on this forum that have shy'd away from this thread as far as comments but have provided me positive reps. I won't say whom though in respect to the fact they have not commented openly. 
> 
> Am I an $#@!, yup. But guess what, I happen know what the $#@! I am talking about. If I think $#@! is actually going down I will personally be on the $#@!ing front lines sacrificing my life for pansy asses that only spend their combat in online forums and first person shooters.


If governors and top government officials with inside info along with top economists are concerned about this so called "drill and exercise"--why would anyone with a rational and intelligent mind listen to you?  I'd rather take my chances and err on the side of *caution*--thanks.  Never bought into the conspiracy theory stuff--but when the signs are slapping one in the face---it's sort of hard to ignore--wouldn't you agree?

Which begs the question by many other top government officials as well--why would such an unprecedented widespread "training exercise" be carried out and to such degree at the taxpayers expense without some expectation of it's need and implementation in the near future?  Inquiring minds and all that.

----------


## Terry1

You have been assimilated--

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In your opinion, has there ever been a civilian mass shooter?


No matter what happens in the world, the US government is somehow behind it.

----------


## CPUd

> If governors and top government officials with inside info along with top economists are concerned about this so called "drill and exercise"--why would anyone with a rational and intelligent mind listen to you?  I'd rather take my chances and err on the side of *caution*--thanks.  Never bought into the conspiracy theory stuff--but when the signs are slapping one in the face---it's sort of hard to ignore--wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Which begs the question by many other top government officials as well--why would such an unprecedented widespread "training exercise" be carried out and to such degree at the taxpayers expense without some expectation of it's need and implementation in the near future?  Inquiring minds and all that.


Uriel999's words carry more weight because he has first-hand experience in the execution and planning of exercises like this.  He has already answered your other questions in this thread at least once.

Your words carry more weight with me on the subject of the foster care system because you have first-hand experience with that.  And you know what it feels like when you are in a thread full of people that take what you do and twist it around into something it's not.

----------


## devil21

> In your opinion, has there ever been a civilian mass shooter?


Sure.  It's been a particularly bloody weekend in Chicago.

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local...311639971.html

----------


## timosman

> Sure.  It's been a particularly bloody weekend in Chicago.
> 
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local...311639971.html


No mass shootings. These are multiple incidents over 4 days. 10 per day seems like the norm for Chicago.

----------


## devil21

> No mass shootings. These are multiple incidents over 4 days. 10 per day seems like the norm for Chicago.


Clearly you didn't watch the video then.

----------


## devil21

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...-media-access/




> Jade Helm 15, the controversial Special Operations exercise that spawned a wave of conspiracy theories about a government takeover, will open next week without any media allowed to observe it, a military spokesman said.
> 
> Embedded reporters won’t be permitted at any point during the exercise, in which military officials say that secretive Special Operations troops will maneuver through private and publicly owned land in several southern states. Lt. Col. Mark Lastoria, a spokesman for Army Special Operations Command, said his organization is considering allowing a small number of journalists to view selected portions of the exercise later this summer, but nothing is finalized.


Approved cover story compliant media will be allowed, as needed.  Want to make a phone call to CNN during a fake event or collect $2000 for a fake interview?  You're good but will be highly compartmentalized so don't forget to sign your NDA.  Just no real journalists need apply.

----------


## timosman

> We are dedicated to communicating with the public, while balancing that against the application of operations security and other factors.


..

----------


## devil21

> ..


Getting comfy on RPF I see, Osama.  Got you a nice Auschwitz/Dachau tag and an avatar now.


How do they plan to communicate with the public while banning all media?


^^^^^^^
Lastoria

----------


## wizardwatson

Looks like this finally starts tomorrow.  4 months and nearly 400 posts after this thread started.

Are we all still paranoid about it?

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Looks like this finally starts tomorrow.  4 months and nearly 400 posts after this thread started.
> 
> Are we all still paranoid about it?


All indicators point to an eventual full-blown police state.  Gradual acceptance is a real thing and it obviously works.

----------


## wizardwatson

> All indicators point to an eventual full-blown police state.  Gradual acceptance is a real thing and it obviously works.


And I imagine probably juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust slowly enough that the libertarian wet dreams of armed resistance opportunity is nothing more than a lone wolf suicide mission.  

Darn it!  

It's like they've thought of everything.

----------


## wizardwatson

All I know is that this isn't good.  

Not because the government has evil intent necessarily but because Chuck Norris doesn't like this operation.

I'm just worried about the morale of our armed forces and the safety of all levels of government if Chuck Norris decides to shut down Jade Helm.

----------


## libertariantexas

It's just a matter of minutes before the start of this thing.

So, will we all be in FEMA camps within 24-hours?  Or is it far more likely that those of us in the "hot zone" won't even notice anything?

I'm betting today is pretty much like every other day.

----------


## wizardwatson

> It's just a matter of minutes before the start of this thing.
> 
> So, will we all be in FEMA camps within 24-hours?  Or is it far more likely that those of us in the "hot zone" won't even notice anything?
> 
> I'm betting today is pretty much like every other day.


It's a two month exercise.  Nicely timed with the shemitah cycle (when everyone's talking about economic implosion) and 60 day wait time on the Iran nuclear deal.  So by the time the SHTF we'll have a good two-month warm-up of US-based command and control process for dealing with internal conflicts with federal troops.

The amount of troops aren't really as important as the setting up of the process.  You can always add more troops to deal with live scenarios as they develop.

----------


## devil21

> It's a two month exercise.  Nicely timed with the shemitah cycle (when everyone's talking about economic implosion) and 60 day wait time on the Iran nuclear deal.  So by the time the SHTF we'll have a good two-month warm-up of US-based command and control process for dealing with internal conflicts with federal troops.
> 
> The amount of troops aren't really as important as the setting up of the process.  You can always add more troops to deal with live scenarios as they develop.


Good point about Shemitah.  It ends on Sept 13, with a partial eclipse and is the same cyclical date in religious calendars (see: Elul 29) that 2001 and 2008 market crashes officially started.  There were things like planes and buildings and insolvent banks and stuff leading up to those dates....

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

The shemitah cycle? What is that, the jewish period? I don't get it. People really buy into this stuff?

----------


## devil21

> The shemitah cycle? What is that, the jewish period? I don't get it. People really buy into this stuff?


Just "doing God's work".
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2009/11/...ods-work/?_r=0

----------


## CPUd



----------


## wizardwatson

> The shemitah cycle? What is that, the jewish period? I don't get it. People really buy into this stuff?


It gets worse dude.  2015 is actually a jubilee year.

So it's not just a shemitah.

It's a Super-Shemitah!

----------


## Slave Mentality

> And I imagine probably juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust slowly enough that the libertarian wet dreams of armed resistance opportunity is nothing more than a lone wolf suicide mission.  
> 
> Darn it!  
> 
> It's like they've thought of everything.


Aren't you cute. Your frame of reference for what's been going on the past 20 years would suggest you are a child.  All is well huh?

----------


## wizardwatson

> Aren't you cute. Your frame of reference for what's been going on the past 20 years would suggest you are a child.  All is well huh?


All the power that evil men have, the Lord has given them.

Any solutions to problems must be in line with God's will or surely they will not manifest.

Given that most people's "dire warnings" and proposed solutions come nowhere near to meeting this criteria it's hard for me to take them seriously.  

Things are horrible, "comparatively".  But nowhere near as horrible as they will get.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> All the power that evil men have, the Lord has given them.
> 
> Any solutions to problems must be in line with God's will or surely they will not manifest.
> 
> Given that most people's "dire warnings" and proposed solutions come nowhere near to meeting this criteria it's hard for me to take them seriously.  
> 
> Things are horrible, "comparatively".  But nowhere near as horrible as they will get.


Agreed on that brother.  I do not consent. The track record for these guys is horrible if not downright evil. 

How can you continue to directly or indirectly support a system that you detest? That's the question most of us are terrified to answer.

----------


## AuH20

I was listening to a government whistleblower the other day who said the following (I'm paraphrasing)...............The situation is much worse than the so-called paranoid conspiracy minded folks could ever imagine. Think about that statement.

----------


## AuH20

The Young Turks Weigh In

----------


## wizardwatson

> I was listening to a government whistleblower the other day who said the following (I'm paraphrasing)...............The situation is much worse than the so-called paranoid conspiracy minded folks could ever imagine. Think about that statement.


I'm not included in that group.  My imagination is pretty garsh darn dark.

I'm imagining things along these lines....

https://youtu.be/q0POXW4V1_k

Most of the "hardcore conspiracy theorists" are talking about hyperinflation, rioting, famine, and jack-booted police state with extermination camps.  

You will wish for those things when darkness covers the earth.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

I hope everyone has their scanners on today.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## AuH20

> 


The amount of phony reports must be staggering. I think they shut down one of the Facebook accounts for this reason.

----------


## devil21

> It gets worse dude.  2015 is actually a jubilee year.
> 
> So it's not just a shemitah.
> 
> It's a Super-Shemitah!


Catholic Jubilee year starts:
December 8 2015 with the Feast of Immaculate Conception and ends November 20 2016.

Never ignore religious calendar cycles in relation to the occurrence of major events.

To paraphrase Bill Cooper, "What you believe is irrelevant.  If they believe it, it will affect you."

----------


## wizardwatson

> Catholic Jubilee year starts:
> December 8 2015 with the Feast of Immaculate Conception and ends November 20 2016.
> 
> Never ignore religious calendar cycles in relation to the occurrence of major events.
> 
> To paraphrase Bill Cooper, "What you believe is irrelevant.  If they believe it, it will affect you."


I think the jubilee year on Jewish calendar starts September 13th night.  (Jewish days start the night before)  This is the central date that the Jonathan Cahn guy is all obsessed with.  He's not "predicting" anything to happen, just saying that the correllation is significant around that date, which, as you said, is the important part.  It's not about God necessarily only, but about people's obsession with these dates.

----------


## devil21

> I think the jubilee year on Jewish calendar starts September 13th night.  (Jewish days start the night before)  This is the central date that the Jonathan Cahn guy is all obsessed with.  He's not "predicting" anything to happen, just saying that the correllation is significant around that date, which, as you said, is the important part.  It's not about God necessarily only, but about people's obsession with these dates.


The 50th year of the Shemitah cycle is a jubilee year and yes, you are correct that it starts immediately after Sept 13 2015.  Coincidentally (or not), the upcoming Catholic jubilee year is also a 50th year of their observance cycle.

http://www.pray4zion.org/thecomingsh...year57745.html

----------


## libertariantexas

> The amount of phony reports must be staggering. I think they shut down one of the Facebook accounts for this reason.


It's far worse than I thought.

There were clearly CHEM TRAILS in the sky over Sam's Club.  Chem trails designed to knock people out so that they can be transported to FEMA CAMPS.  Did you see those connex trailers?  Yup, they were behind the Black Tarp- they will obviously be used to haul citizens to the FEMA camps.

If you look carefully, you can see BLACK HELICOPTERS above the chem trails.  

The helicopters are ferrying members of the CFR, Trilateral commission, and Bilderburg group to the Sam's Club.  Obviously, those sick bastards seek to remove all the citizens so they can have lovely San Angelo, Texas all to themselves!  I mean, c'mon people, it's San Angelo, Texas- the most desirable location in the world.  Of course they want to control it!  How could we not have seen this?

Anyway, this is a clear indication that the anticipated invasion is underway.  US soldiers are INVADING THE USA PEOPLE- how can some of you not see the threat this poses?  

I've got 20,000 rounds of ammo, a room full of Bibles, 100 cases of Jack Daniels, 5,000 gallons of fluoride free water (yeah, I know, it's a pretty obscure conspiracy theory- but well worth acting irrationally over), 43,000 lbs of rations and my vacu-jack.  

And, of course, enough TIN FOIL HATS to last my family for 150 years.

I'm ready.  Can you say the same?

Get with the program, people!

----------


## libertariantexas

Crap.

I just realized I made my TIN FOIL HATS out of aluminum foil.  Can't go out to buy tin foil because it's too dangerous.  

Anyone got any intel on whether this will be a problem?  Has Alex Jones spoken on this issue?

----------


## devil21

> Crap.
> 
> I just realized I made my TIN FOIL HATS out of aluminum foil.  Can't go out to buy tin foil because it's too dangerous.  
> 
> Anyone got any intel on whether this will be a problem?  Has Alex Jones spoken on this issue?


Obvious troll is obvious.  Psst - you're trying too hard.

----------


## Pericles

I guess someone forgot to haul me away today.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Crap.
> 
> I just realized I made my TIN FOIL HATS out of aluminum foil.  Can't go out to buy tin foil because it's too dangerous.  
> 
> Anyone got any intel on whether this will be a problem?  Has Alex Jones spoken on this issue?


You aren't a good troll dude. Give it up.

----------


## AuH20

> I guess someone forgot to haul me away today.


I doubt anyone gets whisked away for a training exercise.

----------


## libertariantexas

> You aren't a good troll dude. Give it up.


You guys worked so hard to convince me to get on board with the conspiracy theory.  

It worked, I'm down with it.  Lets do this thing.

Just sitting here in Texas waiting for the soldiers to break down the door and haul me off to FEMA camp.

I just hope I'm one of the first ones so I can get there before all the good camping spots are gone.

----------


## AuH20

No one is getting picked up without a significant background event creating an impetus to act upon the Main Core list in a particular territory. What we're witnessing here is a collaborative training exercise in a dynamic environment by SOCOM. 

 I think there are individuals on social media actively engaging in disinformation so as to discredit the primary reasons behind the creation of Jade Helm. I've seen stuff as wild as mass casuality freezer trucks.

----------


## libertariantexas

> I guess someone forgot to haul me away today.


I know.  It's kind of a let down after all this build up.  

I'm just as deserving of being hauled off to a FEMA camp as the next guy.  Why didn't I make the first cut?

----------


## Carlybee

> I know.  It's kind of a let down after all this build up.  
> 
> I'm just as deserving of being hauled off to a FEMA camp as the next guy.  Why didn't I make the first cut?



Is there anyone I can call for you to make that happen?

----------


## sparebulb

> I hope everyone has their scanners on today.

----------


## timosman

I do not understand where these straw man arguments are coming from ? The main objection is the gov did not care to properly inform the public about the goals nor it did allow any visibility into this huge military exercise. The stupid tinfoil hat arguments serve as a distraction from what should be the main topic of the conversation. Does anybody know what the government is doing in their backyards ? If no, then STFU.

----------


## AuH20

> I do not understand where these straw man arguments are coming from ? The main objection is the gov did not care to properly inform the public about the goals nor it did allow any visibility into this huge military exercise. The stupid tinfoil hat arguments serve as a distraction from what should be the main topic of the conversation. Does anybody know what the government is doing in their backyards ? If no, then STFU.


They still refuse to answer why they are practicing social immersion techniques, low level flying entries as well as removal and extraction tactics? They are horrible liars. These type of operations indicate clandestine missions in a developed country with particular infrastructure obstacles.

----------


## fr33

> I do not understand where these straw man arguments are coming from ? The main objection is the gov did not care to properly inform the public about the goals nor it did allow any visibility into this huge military exercise. The stupid tinfoil hat arguments serve as a distraction from what should be the main topic of the conversation. *Does anybody know what the government is doing in their backyards ? If no, then STFU*.


I drove through the panhandle today. There were state troopers everywhere. Texas literally is a police state. They circle around like buzzards and nobody is alarmed about that. Instead they are distracted by the dumbasses who think we are being invaded. There is no need to invade. We are conquered people. On a daily basis we are being extorted for violating thousands of possible laws and nobody lifts a finger.

----------


## fr33

If you want to see a police state, drive in from New Mexico on I40 to Amarillo, then get on 287 to DFW. You won't believe how many cops there are out there in the middle of nowhere. Low population, low crime rate, but who cares about that. There's truckers to harass for having one of many trailer lights out or for being a few pounds overweight. If they can't find enough of those, they're pulling people over for going a few mph over the speed limit. It's flat out extortion. That part of Texas is rural, not highly populated, and more peaceful than others but they are out in force $#@!ing you over. It's disgusting to see.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> If you want to see a police state, drive in from New Mexico on I40 to Amarillo, then get on 287 to DFW. You won't believe how many cops there are out there in the middle of nowhere. Low population, low crime rate, but who cares about that. There's truckers to harass for having one of many trailer lights out or for being a few pounds overweight. If they can't find enough of those, they're pulling people over for going a few mph over the speed limit. It's flat out extortion. That part of Texas is rural, not highly populated, and more peaceful than others but they are out in force $#@!ing you over. It's disgusting to see.


We have check points in this country FFS and idiots are calling it a conspiracy.

----------


## AngryCanadian

CBC news did a news report on it.

----------


## Pericles

> I doubt anyone gets whisked away for a training exercise.


What are they training to do?

*This post from FEMA camp with free WiFi*

----------


## Slave Mentality

> What are they training to do?
> 
> *This post from FEMA camp with free WiFi*


Well, it obvious that they are training to Protect Our Freedoms!

----------


## TheCount

Bump for FEMA camp check-in.

----------


## Uriel999

Hey guys! FEMA camp rules! Today went swimming in the olympic sized pool for starters, then we did arts and crafts, and we even got blue bell icecream at lunch! 

My rackmate is also a veteran that is into guns and prepping. We reminisced for hours last night about all the crazy times we had in the service.

Tonight we are gonna bbq some ribs on the grill! 

Come on over everybody it's great times. It's like summer camp for adults!

Oh and it's also bat$#@! crazy conspiracy crap that makes libertarians look retarded.

----------


## Dianne

> Hey guys! FEMA camp rules! Today went swimming in the olympic sized pool for starters, then we did arts and crafts, and we even got blue bell icecream at lunch! 
> 
> My rackmate is also a veteran that is into guns and prepping. We reminisced for hours last night about all the crazy times we had in the service.
> 
> Tonight we are gonna bbq some ribs on the grill! 
> 
> Come on over everybody it's great times. It's like summer camp for adults!
> 
> Oh and it's also bat$#@! crazy conspiracy crap that makes libertarians look retarded.


Just in case you missed it, it is now against the law to bbq if the smoke from your grill permeates areas outside of your personal space.    There is a link I read on RPF days ago, where law enforcement will be knocking on your cardboard box with a ticket in hand.

Oh, here it ishttps://downtrend.com/brian-carey/fl...-property-line

----------


## CPUd



----------


## libertariantexas

> I do not understand where these straw man arguments are coming from ? The main objection is the gov did not care to properly inform the public about the goals nor it did allow any visibility into this huge military exercise. The stupid tinfoil hat arguments serve as a distraction from what should be the main topic of the conversation. Does anybody know what the government is doing in their backyards ? If no, then STFU.


Jade Helm.  Day 14.

No one has come to drag me off to FEMA camp yet.

But I know it's only a matter of time.

Still have plenty of food, ammo, and whiskey.

Tin Foil hat still in place.

I remain ever vigilant.

Might need to take a bathroom break soon, though.

BTW, if the military doesn't bust down my door and drag me to FEMA camp soon, I might start to think those of you who were going ballistic about Jade Helm just might have been wrong.

Who woulda' thunk it?

----------


## timosman



----------


## Pericles

> It is simple. Nothing happened, nothing is going to happen, and anybody that has a negative of opinion of this training evolution has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> Alex Jones makes his money off of selling fear and multi-vitamins. Sometimes infowars does do some good reporting. I actually wish Paul Joseph Watson would break away from infowars because that dude actually seems legit. However, for the most part Infowars has just as much spin as Fox or CNN and is in it for money.


I'll just put Jade Helm next to the Disinfo Wars coverage of the 100,000 Russian troops at Ft. Carson and the foreign military with the purple and orange uniforms at Ft. Leonard Wood. What we have here is a loss of credibility.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Alex Jones doesn't care as long as enough people tune in to hear what he says.  He loves the attention and the money.  If he worried about credibility he would be doing something else for a living.

----------


## devil21

> 


Predev persona trolls are gonna troll.  I think it's funny, like a RB that spikes the ball after a 2 yard run on his own 35 yard line.  Already been made clear that no media whatsoever will be allowed and it's only 14 days into a scheduled 60 days, which ends right at a very significant date range.  Let them have their fun in the meantime.

----------


## Uriel999

> Predev persona trolls are gonna troll.  I think it's funny, like a RB that spikes the ball after a 2 yard run on his own 35 yard line.  Already been made clear that no media whatsoever will be allowed and it's only 14 days into a scheduled 60 days, which ends right at a very significant date range.  Let them have their fun in the meantime.


Dude...you are wrong...just...

----------


## devil21

> Dude...you are wrong...just...


Kissinger told us what he thought of people like you and sadly, you are proving him correct.


Instead of trolling back, I thought it a better use of my time to help educate you, since judging by your post history you clearly don't spend any time on productive educational pursuits:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-money-is-done

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-US-dollar

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ducation-camps

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ple-fatalities

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...f-the-Shemitah

Come back and talk to me when you know $#@! about anything at all.

----------


## Uriel999

> Kissinger told us what he thought of people like you and sadly, you are proving him correct.
> 
> 
> Instead of trolling back, I thought it a better use of my time to help educate you, since judging by your post history you clearly don't spend any time on productive educational pursuits:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-money-is-done
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-US-dollar
> 
> ...


LOL, good edit.

I saw the original post. 

I'm sorry I don't spend all my time on things you believe to be "educational pursuits." I'm too busy working in politics. I work 15 hours a day. 

I've seen all that stuff, but I'm not wrapped up in it because quite frankly I can't control the economy. I won't worry about it. And as far as snatching people up for fema death camps and martial law type stuff...logistically impossible.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Maybe you can come back when you find some facts on Jade Helm.  I trust Uriel999 because of his personal experience with military exercises.

----------


## devil21

> LOL, good edit.
> 
> I saw the original post.


You're lying.  My only edit was to add the links.




> I'm sorry I don't spend all my time on things you believe to be "educational pursuits." I'm too busy working in politics. I work 15 hours a day.


Landed yourself a nice lobbying gig with an MIC contractor now that you're done shooting at children from mountaintop bunkers in the 'stan, I'm sure.




> I've seen all that stuff, but I'm not wrapped up in it because quite frankly I can't control the economy. I won't worry about it. And as far as snatching people up for fema death camps and martial law type stuff...logistically impossible.


If you don't see the possible connections between Jade Helm and "all that stuff" (you know, stuff like the dollar losing global reserve status) then you are, truly, Kissinger's poster boy.  Keep on marching soldier.  Henry wants YOU!




> Maybe you can come back when you find some facts on Jade Helm.  I trust Uriel999 because of his personal experience with military exercises.


Yeah, his super secret squirrel training exercises.

----------


## dannno

It doesn't matter if "nothing" happens during the training exercise.. what they are testing is using quantum computers to find military and civilian threats in real time and taking them out using all available meta data. Certainly there is the possibility that something will go awry.

In the future, wars will be fought on servers.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ally-Explained!

This image is interesting as well:



They may test the real thing in the Middle East before it truly comes here, but I guess we will find out soon.

----------


## devil21

> It doesn't matter if "nothing" happens during the training exercise.. what they are testing is using quantum computers to find military and civilian threats in real time and taking them out using all available meta data. Certainly there is the possibility that something will go awry.
> 
> In the future, wars will be fought on servers.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ally-Explained!
> 
> This image is interesting as well:


Interesting link, thanks for including it.  I see the same shill group attacked that thread in the exact same way as they did this one.

----------


## Uriel999

> You're lying.  My only edit was to add the links.
> 
> _I guess I imagined that part you said where I must have grown tired of shooting unarmed kids in Afghan_
> 
> Landed yourself a nice lobbying gig with an MIC contractor now that you're done shooting at children from mountaintop bunkers in the 'stan, I'm sure.
> 
> *Not even close. I actually work for a friend of Rand Paul.* 
> 
> If you don't see the possible connections between Jade Helm and "all that stuff" (you know, stuff like the dollar losing global reserve status) then you are, truly, Kissinger's poster boy.  Keep on marching soldier.  Henry wants YOU!
> ...


My responses in red.

----------


## devil21

> My responses in red.


Your responses are horse$#@!.  I neg repped you the comment about the 'stan, not edited my post.  Were you drunk?

Ahhh so you're one of the many Saber sock puppets on RPF.  Got it.

----------


## Uriel999

> Your responses are horse$#@!.  I neg repped you the comment about the 'stan, not edited my post.  Were you drunk?
> 
> Ahhh so you're one of the many Saber sock puppets on RPF.  Got it.


My responses are valid and just make you butthurt. 

Sorry you don't like that I actually know what the actual $#@! I am talking about and you don't. 

I will give one concession. Yes, I thought the neg rep was part of your original comment. Sue me...I work hard and was sleepy when I looked at all that. 

Still douchey on your part making uninformed statements and attacking my character when I have simply told you that you are mistaken, and why you are mistaken. 


I have no idea who Saber is. 

Let me ask you something though. If the government actually started snatching people up...how quick would you be all over people's dicks like myself and Pericles for protection...pretty $#@!ing fast because you stand no chance without rough men that have the experiences and knowledge needed to fight wars.

----------


## timosman

_... my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. 
... We use words like honor, code, loyalty. 
We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. 
You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself 
to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and 
then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, 
and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. 
Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.
Kaffee: Did you order the Code Red?
Col. Jessep: I did the job I...
Kaffee: *Did you order the Code Red?*
_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104257/...item=qt0470412

----------


## devil21

> My responses are valid and just make you butthurt. 
> 
> Sorry you don't like that I actually know what the actual $#@! I am talking about and you don't. 
> 
> I will give one concession. Yes, I thought the neg rep was part of your original comment. Sue me...I work hard and was sleepy when I looked at all that. 
> 
> Still douchey on your part making uninformed statements and attacking my character when I have simply told you that you are mistaken, and why you are mistaken. 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably should reread the thread before spouting further strawmen arguments and misinformation.  You've not embarrassed yourself enough already in your last few posts?  So far it appears that you're the one that has proven to be mistaken, as you already admitted.  I have stated only one particular scenario as a direct concern to me personally under JH, which ironically is the same subject of a thread created by and posted upon by the same posters you mention by name that say, on this thread, that JH is of no concern.  Go figure.

Here, let me help you:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Texas-Ranchers

Seems you and others are ascribing the thoughts and concerns of many people, IRL and on RPF, as being from me specifically.  You should take a deep breath and reset before digging yourself a deeper hole.

----------


## Uriel999

Well here is my fear coming to fruition. 

People are working for self fulfilling prophesies. 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...08-03-16-34-13




> RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) -- Three North Carolina men fearing a government takeover and martial law stockpiled weapons, ammunition and tactical gear while attempting to rig home-made explosives, according to charges announced by the Justice Department on Monday.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well here is my fear coming to fruition. 
> 
> People are working for self fulfilling prophesies. 
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...08-03-16-34-13


  You have a problem with citizens arming themselves?

----------


## Carlybee

> Well here is my fear coming to fruition. 
> 
> People are working for self fulfilling prophesies. 
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...08-03-16-34-13


So just be sitting ducks?

----------


## devil21

> Well here is my fear coming to fruition. 
> 
> People are working for self fulfilling prophesies. 
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...08-03-16-34-13


That area is not far from me and is a "hold my beer and watch this!" kind of area.  I don't think people need to be making bombs and booby traps and whatnot but every article about them tries really hard to paint general preppers as loons and dangers to society.  Typical media guilt-by-association tactics...

eta:  Barker is likely the FBI informant.

----------


## Uriel999

> You have a problem with citizens arming themselves?


Not at all, as a citizen I own many firearms...at least I did before I lost them all in a tragic boating accident. Since I lost so much money I decided I will just trust in the local, state, and federal government to make sure I'm safe at all times. 




> So just be sitting ducks?


I personally don't care if you have your own nuclear device but this just some dumb halfwits that can't maintain opsec and most likely fantasizing about shtf and being Rambo. 

They make preppers look crazy. 




> That area is not far from me and is a "hold my beer and watch this!" kind of area.  I don't think people need to be making bombs and booby traps and whatnot but every article about them tries really hard to paint general preppers as loons and dangers to society.  Typical media guilt-by-association tactics...


At last some agreement. 

I openly admit to prepping and even run a small YouTube channel. While I certainly could make an IED I have no, repeat NO interest,  in making those devices unless absolutely necessary for self defense of me and mine when there is no rule of law. I don't forsee that happening any time soon. I also have no interest in sharing the knowledge of IEDs I learned while in the military either. 

The Feds may not like we have guns, but making explosives is not a good idea...or if you do...keep your Damned mouth shut about it.

devil you are also correct about the guilty by association hitjobs by the media. 

If you have more than a few days worth of food, a few boxes of ammo, and stores drinking water of any capacity you are crazy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If you have more than a few days worth of food, a few boxes of ammo, *and stores drinking water of any capacity you are crazy*.


Having a few days water on hand is not a bad idea- especially if you live in an area where a disaster is possible (tornadoes, big storms, earthquakes) should you be unable to get some for a few days. Few days food also not a bad idea.  Some can get a bit crazy in the amounts they stockpile though.

----------


## devil21

Don't forget about Jade Helm.

Explosions, huge fire at Houston chemical plant
http://www.11alive.com/story/news/na...ston/31747879/




> CONROE, Texas (KHOU) -- A series of explosions triggered a huge 3-alarm fire at the DrillChem plant in Conroe Friday afternoon.
> 
> The first explosion was felt around 4:40 p.m. (Central Time) at the plant on Loop 336 near Hwy 105, according to Conroe police.
> 
> A shelter in place has been issued for anyone within a two-mile radius of the plant. Firefighters also advised residents to turn off their air conditioners and keep doors and windows closed.
> 
> more at link


Same location as the "CRF event" on the JH map.

----------


## TheCount

> Same location as the "CRF event" on the JH map.


... you think so?

----------


## CPUd

> ... you think so?


Well both areas could be intersected by the same line, so that proves 100% the explosion is a Jade Helm event.

----------


## fr33

> Don't forget about Jade Helm.
> 
> Explosions, huge fire at Houston chemical plant
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/na...ston/31747879/
> 
> 
> 
> Same location as the "CRF event" on the JH map.


I heard gunshots earlier today. Was that JH?

----------


## devil21

> ... you think so?


See that big circle there?  That indicates that things will happen within that circle and won't match up exactly to where the boxes are.  Military and intelligence aren't known for pinpointing on a map where things will go down.

Exploding fracking/oil drilling supplies company right when oil sinks to 6 year lows and gas prices start jumping across the country at the same time?  A couple days after a gigantic explosion at a fuel depot and port in China?  Yeah, I DO think so.

That 'sabot' in the JH logo wasn't for decoration.  It meant sabotage.




> I heard gunshots earlier today. Was that JH?


Depends on where and when.  Feel free to share.

----------


## Weston White

> Having a few days water on hand is not a bad idea- especially if you live in an area where a disaster is possible (tornadoes, big storms, earthquakes) should you be unable to get some for a few days. Few days food also not a bad idea.  Some can get a bit crazy in the amounts they stockpile though.


Great Zippy.  But could you please clarify what that threshold is precisely?  I would not to cross that line and get mixed in with the "crazies".

----------


## fr33

> Depends on where and when.  Feel free to share.


Within the circle but not in the red zone.

----------


## devil21

> Within the circle but not in the red zone.


Can you be more specific?  You surely can identify whether automatic fire, rifle, handgun, or otherwise and your particular location.

----------


## libertariantexas

> Kissinger told us what he thought of people like you and sadly, you are proving him correct.
> 
> Instead of trolling back, I thought it a better use of my time to help educate you, since judging by your post history you clearly don't spend any time on productive educational pursuits:
> 
> Come back and talk to me when you know $#@! about anything at all.


Ooh, the old Kissinger quote.  Yes, using that old quote from a warmongering statist like Henry Kissinger sure solidifies your argument.

Okay, so Kissinger once supposedly said military folks were "dumb."  Proving Kissinger wrong on this issue like so many others.

I don't know about Uriel, but I'm ex-Army and I think I'm pretty well educated (BS Chemical Engineering Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, MBA Boston University, MEng MIT).  I'm betting you aren't a whole lot better educated than that.

If you'd like, I'll even show you statistically why US military personnel are, on average, both more intelligent and better educated than the US population as a whole (surprised?  I figured you would be- I'd be happy to educate you).

Oh, and you are WRONG about all of this, and the ex-military folks like Uriel, Pericles, and myself are right.  

You are desperately hoping "something" will happen, but it won't.  Then you will be forced to admit you are a gullible fool.  Actually, I suspect you will just disappear and never admit your mistake, because that's what gutless blowhards do.  But that's okay, we'll all know you were wrong.

Day 31.  Still no one knocking down my door to haul me (or anyone else) off to a FEMA camp.  No news on the dreaded "Jade Helm" at all on the local news here in Texas.  The big headline on the late news was "Traffic Jam due to downed power lines."  Ooh, scary...

Maybe it's time to give up on this ridiculous conspiracy theory and get back to "9-11 Truth" or "Chem Trails" or whatever conspiracy theory you prefer.

Yeah, yeah, I know, It's only half over.  They're coming to take us away, or whatever...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Halfway through the scheduled time frame for Jade Helm. Where is all the unrest or roundups? Any reports from that Texas Guard supposed to be keeping an eye on them for us?

Have they filled up those empty WalMart stores with prisoners yet?

(according to the map, the explosion is about 250 miles from the "CRF Event". )

----------


## TheCount

> See that big circle there?  That indicates that things will happen within that circle and won't match up exactly to where the boxes are.  Military and intelligence aren't known for pinpointing on a map where things will go down.


So we went from:




> Same location as the "CRF event" on the JH map.


To 'well they didn't put the event on the map where the event was actually going to happen, but it "feels right" so it's definitely the CRF event?

I'm not following your logic here.

----------


## devil21

> So we went from:
> 
> To 'well they didn't put the event on the map where the event was actually going to happen, but it "feels right" so it's definitely the CRF event?
> 
> I'm not following your logic here.


I should have used the term "area" instead of "location" so language professors like you can follow.  Are you done grammar checking, spell checking and word parsing my post to death so that the point that a 'Crisis Response Force' (CRF) event just occurred, which required a 'shelter in place' order, can be clearly understood?  Wouldn't want you to be confused....




> You are desperately hoping "something" will happen, but it won't.  Then you will be forced to admit you are a gullible fool.  Actually, I suspect you will just disappear and never admit your mistake, because that's what gutless blowhards do.  But that's okay, we'll all know you were wrong.


Personal attacks do not address the subject.  -rep




> Day 31.  Still no one knocking down my door to haul me (or anyone else) off to a FEMA camp.  No news on the dreaded "Jade Helm" at all on the local news here in Texas.  The big headline on the late news was "Traffic Jam due to downed power lines."  Ooh, scary...


You're clearly no threat to anyone so I can see why no one would be at your door.  I never said that was my particular concern but feel free to build strawmen just like Uriel did if it makes you feel big.




> Maybe it's time to give up on this ridiculous conspiracy theory and get back to "9-11 Truth" or "Chem Trails" or whatever conspiracy theory you prefer.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know, It's only half over.  They're coming to take us away, or whatever...


More strawmen and ad hominem.  You post just like a liberal troll.  All personal attacks, low information and avoiding the subject itself.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So we went from:
> 
> 
> 
> To 'well they didn't put the event on the map where the event was actually going to happen, but it "feels right" so it's definitely the CRF event?
> 
> I'm not following your logic here.


It is the closest anybody has come to something even remotely possible linked to Jade Helm in the four weeks it has been going on. And even this is not close. 

"There HAS to be something evil going on!"  

And then not finding anything means it was covered up or the attention they brought to the exercise forced the military to change their plans.

----------


## Pericles

> Within the circle but not in the red zone.


The area of that circle is about the size of Germany.

What next? A report that someone in Texas was seen with a gun?

----------


## fr33

> Can you be more specific?  You surely can identify whether automatic fire, rifle, handgun, or otherwise and your particular location.


LOL I was being sarcastic. I'm not on the gulf or near Louisiana. I hear gun shots every day. Often I'm responsible for them.

----------


## fr33

> The area of that circle is about the size of Germany.
> 
> What next? A report that someone in Texas was seen with a gun?


I imagine modern conspiracy nuts living during the days of Camp Howze. http://dmc.tamuc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/cooke/id/1149
How dare the military train on american soil like they always have. They must be coming to take our guns.

----------


## fr33

I've said it before and I'll say it again; Alex Jones has remained silent about Jade Helm ever since it started. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlexJonesChannel/videos 

He got people wound up about it then completely stopped talking about it.

----------


## Pericles

Or, the Louisiana maneuvers of 1940 ... and about a third of the US Army running around the countryside.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I've said it before and I'll say it again; Alex Jones has remained silent about Jade Helm ever since it started. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlexJonesChannel/videos 
> 
> He got people wound up about it then completely stopped talking about it.


I guess that means he is in on the coverup of what is really going on.   AJ is government counter propaganda.

(he only hypes what MIGHT happen- he disappears and never comments that nothing actually occurred- he is off to the next imaginary threat).

His silence speaks volumes.

Or maybe it just means that even he can't find anything about it sinister to hype anymore.

----------


## TheCount

> I imagine modern conspiracy nuts living during the days of Camp Howze. http://dmc.tamuc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/cooke/id/1149
> How dare the military train on american soil like they always have. They must be coming to take our guns.





> Or, the Louisiana maneuvers of 1940 ... and about a third of the US Army running around the countryside.


Both of these.

Someone had a really good point in a related thread... I want to say AF or Gunny... but in the United States, state forces such as National Guard and police have been responsible for vastly more violations of rights than the actual federal armed forces.  (DHS is an entirely different animal.)  I don't, in general, feel there's much to get worked up about regarding the domestic activities of the uniformed services.  I would say that applies to the entire DoD except the NSA.

----------


## Uriel999

> Ooh, the old Kissinger quote.  Yes, using that old quote from a warmongering statist like Henry Kissinger sure solidifies your argument.
> 
> Okay, so Kissinger once supposedly said military folks were "dumb."  Proving Kissinger wrong on this issue like so many others.
> 
> I don't know about Uriel, but I'm ex-Army and I think I'm pretty well educated (BS Chemical Engineering Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, MBA Boston University, MEng MIT).  I'm betting you aren't a whole lot better educated than that.
> 
> If you'd like, I'll even show you statistically why US military personnel are, on average, both more intelligent and better educated than the US population as a whole (surprised?  I figured you would be- I'd be happy to educate you).
> 
> Oh, and you are WRONG about all of this, and the ex-military folks like Uriel, Pericles, and myself are right.  
> ...


Oohhh now you did it. Lil devil is gonna come along and try to act like your talking like an idiot, because he is all knowing and wise. He will say something about strawmans, ad hominems, and other phrases trying to look intelligent meanwhile the foundation of his argument will still be wrong. But remember, he is smarter and better than you because he watched some youtube videos by other clueless people that have no idea how the military actually operates, what the military is capable of and what it isn't capable of.




> I should have used the term "area" instead of "location" so language professors like you can follow.  Are you done grammar checking, spell checking and word parsing my post to death so that the point that a 'Crisis Response Force' (CRF) event just occurred, which required a 'shelter in place' order, can be clearly understood?  Wouldn't want you to be confused....
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks do not address the subject.  -rep
> 
> 
> 
> You're clearly no threat to anyone so I can see why no one would be at your door.  I never said that was my particular concern but feel free to build strawmen just like Uriel did if it makes you feel big.
> ...


Too late...and look a neg rep too boot! 

Let's get back on subject for a minute.

Why is it there are NO vets worried about this? 

If this was something actually nefarious don't you think vets would be on this like white on rice?

In fact, why are vets looking at the people worried about JADE Helm like they have dicks growing out of their foreheads?

We have real problems in this county, can we please stop worrying about silly stuff like this...granted...in my free time commenting in this thread has proven greatly entertaining.

----------


## libertariantexas

> The area of that circle is about the size of Germany.
> 
> What next? A report that someone in Texas was seen with a gun?


LOL.  When you come to Texas, they issue you a gun when you cross the state line.

----------


## libertariantexas

> I've said it before and I'll say it again; Alex Jones has remained silent about Jade Helm ever since it started. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlexJonesChannel/videos 
> 
> He got people wound up about it then completely stopped talking about it.


When it gets too absurd for a conspiracy NUT like Alex Jones to talk about it, you know the conspiracy theory is utterly ridiculous.

----------


## dannno

> When it gets too absurd for a conspiracy NUT like Alex Jones to talk about it, you know the conspiracy theory is utterly ridiculous.


Depends on how you look at it. 

The JADE 2 technology they are testing is a quantum super computer that utilizes all available meta data from certain regions along with surveillance drone imagery and uses that for predictive analysis for violence from terrorists, groups or civil unrest and responds accordingly. 

In the future, wars will be fought on servers. 

If you look at the Jade Helm 15 map and rotate it about 30 degrees, you get the spitting image of Middle Eastern countries. So it looks like Jade Helm 15 is largely a non-live drill where they can test the system for use in the Middle East. Eventually they could always bring it back here. 

But I question the biker incident in Texas that happened, supposedly, before the drills started - I think it may have been a pre-drill combined with a false flag. They wanted to see how well the computer would predict this violent outburst that was probably started by government agents within the biker gangs. They had police and SWAT on scene, and most of the people killed were likely killed by police.. if not all of the people killed.

----------


## libertariantexas

> You're clearly no threat to anyone so I can see why no one would be at your door.  I never said that was my particular concern but feel free to build strawmen just like Uriel did if it makes you feel big.


Sounds like the kind of "argument" I'd expect in a Junior High School debate.  No one is trying to feel "big" (some of us have actually finished high school), we are just pointing out the absurdity of your "argument."




> More strawmen and ad hominem.  You post just like a liberal troll.  All personal attacks, low information and avoiding the subject itself.
> 
> More strawmen and ad hominem.  You post just like a liberal troll.  All personal attacks, low information and avoiding the subject itself.


Everything's a "strawman" and an "ad hominem."  Looks like someone went to Wikipedia and looked up debate tactics and decided to toss around some terms without actually understanding what they mean.

You probably should have guessed when I said that I had degrees from RPI, MIT, and BU, that I was kind of a nerd as a kid.  I was on the debate team in HS (and the Model UN, and a whole lot of other dorky stuff), and as an undergrad (didn't bother when I was in grad school).  So I actually understand what those terms mean.

Let me help you.  Calling out someones misguided (or delusional) pathetic excuse for an "argument" is not an "ad hominem."  

People who have actually been in the military realize how utterly ridiculous your conspiracy theories are.  Don't be surprised when they call you out on them.  That ain't an "ad hominem," son (or a "strawman"), it's just people who have far more knowledge than you telling you that you are, for lack of a better term, nuts.

Day 32.  Went to the BMW dealership and picked up my wife's car.  Went shopping with the wife (not fun).  We saw a movie.  Went to a nice Italian restaurant for a late lunch.  Dropped the wife off at home, then went to Academy to buy some ammo for some plinking.  Went to the range and killed $30 worth of ammo (damn you Obama for driving the prices up).  Met some good folks who'd just moved here from New York (you meet the nicest folks at the range).  Talked to them about libertarian-ism and how it relates to the 2nd amendment.  Let the dad fire my Ruger Blackhawk .357.  Convinced them that Rand Paul was a better choice than Pataki (which, I suspect, means Pataki now has ZERO supporters- how long before this guy drops out?).  

I kept my military trained eyes peeled, looking for "invading troops."  Didn't see any.  Am I just not seeing the "threat," or is it possible, just possible, that the "threat" is total BULL $#@!?  

Seriously, folks, I'm at GROUND FREAKING ZERO for this conspiracy theory (a town with multiple military bases), and I haven't seen a God damned thing.

Still, I wait every night in front of the door with my shotgun, and a bottle of Jack Black, waiting for "them" to haul me away to FEMA camp.  

31 days with no sleep.  I could really use a nap....

----------


## LibForestPaul

> I haven't seen any evidence of the bolded text.
> 
> From one of the articles:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I've watched youtube videos years ago where they were doing these "practice runs" in the middle of cities. The guy filming got run off by some jerk in a uniform.


Hidden cameras are small. And can be placed in many locations.

----------


## CPUd

> Depends on how you look at it. 
> 
> The JADE 2 technology they are testing is a quantum super computer that utilizes all available meta data from certain regions along with surveillance drone imagery and uses that for predictive analysis for violence from terrorists, groups or civil unrest and responds accordingly. 
> 
> In the future, wars will be fought on servers.


I have seen some documents that are probably legit military documents about 15 years old that describe a JADE system used for troop deployment, also some semi-relevant documents about computer software and some papers about experimental quantum computers, but I haven't really found anything credible that explains the JADE acronym (or not acronym) and connects all this stuff directly to the Jade Helm 15 training.  What I suspect has happened is someone went digging through military documents (like Alex Jones is fond of doing), found something that sorta looks good and instead of looking further for possible disambiguation, created a narrative to connect the dots, made a youtube video that got picked up by the woo woo sites (and posted upthread here) where it is now conspiracy canon.  I could be wrong on that one though.

On quantum supercomputers, they are still highly experimental, and haven't yet had the big breakthrough that is needed for us to say with certainty that they could do a job such as this any better than regular supercomputers.

----------


## devil21

If it's no big deal, then why all the protests of my posts on this thread from the exact same group of predictable handles?  Feel free to ignore the thread entirely if you think I'm a crazy wingnut babbling on about tinfoil.  Makes me wonder why such effort is spent on a non-issue...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Because we all work with Alex Jones and the government in trying to cover up everything. He is our most important asset.  He stirs up imaginary controversies to distract people from the real issues we are working on.  He is our top counter- intelligence operative and are honored that you give him all of your support.

I probably shouldn't be saying this, but Joe Rogan and Harvy Levin of "TMZ" also work for us. We had to fire Jessie Ventura and Geraldo Rivera after they lost credibility.

----------


## TheCount

Geraldo would have had to have credibility first in order to lose it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

His dates back to that Al Capone incident.  Some young 'uns may not be old enough to remember it.  He used to do stories for us occasionally before that.

----------


## fr33

> If it's no big deal, then why all the protests of my posts on this thread from the exact same group of predictable handles?  Feel free to ignore the thread entirely if you think I'm a crazy wingnut babbling on about tinfoil.  Makes me wonder why such effort is spent on a non-issue...


Because we as individuals think you are an idiot. It's not that complicated. I mean really, imagine that? Some people came to the same conclusion? Impossible.

----------


## devil21

> Because we as individuals think you are an idiot. It's not that complicated. I mean really, imagine that? Some people came to the same conclusion? Impossible.


Then feel free to ignore me and post on other threads that are more to your liking.  Move on, pardner.

(btw, if you fall on Zippy's side on pretty much any issue then you have no credibility since Zippy is a known govt shill)

(pay attention to the account pairings and posting dialogues in this thread, esp the recent ones....textbook shill tactics.....might be hard to believe for some how many accounts on RPF are *compromise*d....that handle rings a bell too, actually.)

----------


## dannno

> I have seen some documents that are probably legit military documents about 15 years old that describe a JADE system used for troop deployment, also some semi-relevant documents about computer software and some papers about experimental quantum computers, but I haven't really found anything credible that explains the JADE acronym (or not acronym) and connects all this stuff directly to the Jade Helm 15 training.  What I suspect has happened is someone went digging through military documents (like Alex Jones is fond of doing), found something that sorta looks good and instead of looking further for possible disambiguation, created a narrative to connect the dots, made a youtube video that got picked up by the woo woo sites (and posted upthread here) where it is now conspiracy canon.  I could be wrong on that one though.
> 
> On quantum supercomputers, they are still highly experimental, and haven't yet had the big breakthrough that is needed for us to say with certainty that they could do a job such as this any better than regular supercomputers.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ined!-Update-4

----------


## CPUd

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ined!-Update-4


That's the video I was referring to.  It has a bunch of links in the description.

"JADE Program continuation paper - Tuesday Presentation Details"
http://www.dodccrp.org/files/13th_ic...scriptions.pdf

In that document:



TMS is a fancy name for a knowledge base.  Joint Air Defence Training Simulation (JADE) II, in this context refers to a training dataset (for machine learning problems) that was generated from some experimental simulation and used in another experiment.  It is very common to use existing/standardized datasets, because when they inevitably write the paper and send it for peer review, the reviewers are typically familiar with the dataset.  Here is an example of such datasets: http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/


At the end of the links:



> www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA3980*21
> The AFRL-IF-RS-TR-2001-171 ( Joint Assistant For Development and Execution (JADE) Final Technical Report can't be opened in a browser, you have to download it and read it using Adobe or word/open office writer.
> You can find it by Google: AFRL-IF-RS-TR-2001-171


This describes JADE as a software system.  It runs on Windows NT:


By 2001 standards, the design is pretty consistent with how the govt was building expert systems in the 80s and 90s.  They almost always used LISP variants


The youtube uploader appears to have constructed an overarching narrative from other things he found online.  Not to say the individual pieces aren't legit, just that they are not necessarily related.   And definitely not a quantum AI supercomputer.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Then feel free to ignore me and post on other threads that are more to your liking.  Move on, pardner.
> 
> (btw, if you fall on Zippy's side on pretty much any issue then you have no credibility since Zippy is a known govt shill)
> 
> (pay attention to the account pairings and posting dialogues in this thread, esp the recent ones....textbook shill tactics.....might be hard to believe for some how many accounts on RPF are *compromise*d....that handle rings a bell too, actually.)


"They are trying to silence me!  I must be onto something!"

Opposing facts are "shills" and "trolls".  The Government must be behind it!

(classic Conspiracy Theory denials).

----------


## libertariantexas

> Then feel free to ignore me and post on other threads that are more to your liking.  Move on, pardner.
> 
> (btw, if you fall on Zippy's side on pretty much any issue then you have no credibility since Zippy is a known govt shill)
> 
> (pay attention to the account pairings and posting dialogues in this thread, esp the recent ones....textbook shill tactics.....might be hard to believe for some how many accounts on RPF are *compromise*d....that handle rings a bell too, actually.)


Actually, based on my experience over the past several years, Zippy tends to be pretty rational.  One does not need to be a nutball conspiracy theorist to be a supporter of liberty.  

I've been doing this for a long, long time.  Long before Ron Paul declared his candidacy in 2007.  I know the libertarian (or "libertarian conservative") movement draws in a lot of intelligent, rational people who just want to be left the Hell alone.  I'm one on 'em.  I suspect Zippy is another.  

We want less government, lower taxes, less intrusion into our lives.  Nothing radical or crazy.  

No black helicopters, no chem trails, no "9-11 truth," no "the military is coming to drag us away and take us to FEMA camps."

Unfortunately, the movement also draws some tin foil hat conspiracy types, who, like you, tend to be extremely vocal.  I honestly don't have a problem with conspiracy theorists.  They tend to be very enthusiastic, and when controlled can be very useful.  In 2007-8, they could be relied on to wave signs, pass out literature, etc- probably more than the less "out there" supporters of Ron Paul  However, I do take exception to them when they 1) harm the movement by making it easy for the establishment to point at the CTs and dismiss the candidate and his supporters as wackos based only on the actions of the extreme fringe and 2)  come out and claim that anyone who doesn't support their nutty conspiracy theories is a "government shill" (or similar moronic statement).

Here's a hint:  One can be a libertarian/lover of freedom WITHOUT buying into every nut ball conspiracy theory that comes down the pike.  That does not make us "government shills," it just makes us rational.

So what is this now, Jade Helm day 35?  

Here I sit, right in the MIDDLE OF THE FREAKIN' "invasion" area (Texas).  35 days, not a GOD DAMNED THING has happened.

As Gomer Pyle might have said "surprise surprise!"  Who woulda' thunk it?

I'll tell you who woulda' thunk it, all the rational folks like myself, Uriel, Pericles, fr33, zippy etc.

That just makes us RATIONAL, not "government shills."

BTW, the local Texas news now contains NO NEWS about "Jade Helm"- NOTHING.  I'm right here in South Central Texas, "ground zero" for the "invasion."  Not a God Damned thing on the news.  Not a damned thing stirring among the people.  Nothing.

That's probably because, well, nothing is happening other than a military exercise.

Don't say we didn't tell you so.

Son, every once in a while, you might want to take off the tin foil hat and LISTEN TO PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT THE SUBJECT!  When all the military vets tell you that you are bat $#@! crazy, it might be an indication that, well, you are wrong.

Still, I remain vigilant, ready to respond when the invasion happens. Or whatever.  LOL.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Two weeks left. Any "urgent updates" we should be panicked over?

It has been mighty quiet.

----------


## dannno

> Actually, based on my experience over the past several years, Zippy tends to be pretty rational.  One does not need to be a nutball conspiracy theorist to be a supporter of liberty.  
> 
> I've been doing this for a long, long time.  Long before Ron Paul declared his candidacy in 2007.  I know the libertarian (or "libertarian conservative") movement draws in a lot of intelligent, rational people who just want to be left the Hell alone.  I'm one on 'em.  I suspect Zippy is another.  
> 
> We want less government, lower taxes, less intrusion into our lives.  Nothing radical or crazy.  
> 
> No black helicopters, no chem trails, no "9-11 truth," no "the military is coming to drag us away and take us to FEMA camps."
> 
> Unfortunately, the movement also draws some tin foil hat conspiracy types, who, like you, tend to be extremely vocal.  I honestly don't have a problem with conspiracy theorists.  They tend to be very enthusiastic, and when controlled can be very useful.  In 2007-8, they could be relied on to wave signs, pass out literature, etc- probably more than the less "out there" supporters of Ron Paul  However, I do take exception to them when they 1) harm the movement by making it easy for the establishment to point at the CTs and dismiss the candidate and his supporters as wackos based only on the actions of the extreme fringe and 2)  come out and claim that anyone who doesn't support their nutty conspiracy theories is a "government shill" (or similar moronic statement).
> ...


Um, zippy also shills for the federal reserve, financial and banking system.

----------


## TheCount

> Two weeks left. Any "urgent updates" we should be panicked over?
> 
> It has been mighty quiet.


Hopefully the Texas National Guard will release an official report detailing all of the awful things that they observed while protecting Texans from the exercise.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Maybe they were kidnapped and held in those WalMart FEMA camps.

----------


## Lucille

_"The elites and the people who consider themselves the elites love to mock people who are suspicious about this...but I think it's probably pretty healthy to be suspicious of government."

"I sense that the federal government has taken over.  You know there was one time I threw out the term "there's been a CIA coup."  It's a secret government, we don't know what they do, the congress doesn't know what they do, they rig elections, they start wars, and they have a lot of power.  Even now 70-80% of the American people believe that possibly the CIA was involved in the murder of Kennedy.  So the CIA is very powerful, we have these special forces all over the world, and we don't know who's really in charge.  Who's the military?  The CIA?  They're the ones who direct the drones, so they're very much involved.  At home, the feds have taken over because they know everything about everybody.  That's NSA they spy on everybody."_

Just another "nutball conspiracy theorist," I guess.

----------


## devil21

> You are desperately hoping "something" will happen, but it won't.  Then you will be forced to admit you are a gullible fool.  Actually, I suspect you will just disappear and never admit your mistake, because that's what gutless blowhards do.  But that's okay, we'll all know you were wrong.


Regardless of the publicly reported outcome of JH and other related events underway, I am not going anywhere.  Therefore, I must conclude that your statement is a veiled threat to my safety.  

If I do 'disappear'....well....suffice it to say that it wasn't through my own choice.

----------


## fr33

> _"The elites and the people who consider themselves the elites love to mock people who are suspicious about this...but I think it's probably pretty healthy to be suspicious of government."
> 
> "I sense that the federal government has taken over.  You know there was one time I threw out the term "there's been a CIA coup."  It's a secret government, we don't know what they do, the congress doesn't know what they do, they rig elections, they start wars, and they have a lot of power.  Even now 70-80% of the American people believe that possibly the CIA was involved in the murder of Kennedy.  So the CIA is very powerful, we have these special forces all over the world, and we don't know who's really in charge.  Who's the military?  The CIA?  They're the ones who direct the drones, so they're very much involved.  At home, the feds have taken over because they know everything about everybody.  That's NSA they spy on everybody."_
> 
> *Just another "nutball conspiracy theorist," I guess.*


Yeah. You should be more vigilant over how Ron Paul spends the money he begs you for than whether the miltary is going to take over Texas and Arizona.
Proof: Jesse Benton's 500k income in 2012.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yeah. You should be more vigilant over how Ron Paul spends the money he begs you for than whether the miltary is going to take over Texas and Arizona.
> Proof: Jesse Benton's 500k income in 2012.


Have proof of that; that includes verification that any monies do not include reimbursements for renting venues, blocks of rooms, etc?

----------


## fr33

> Have proof of that; that includes *verification that any monies do not include reimbursements for renting venues, blocks of rooms, etc?*


No the burden of proof is on you. I've said this to you in multiple topics over the years and you never respond. There are many links on the web that are easily searchable in which RP2012 listed fast food meals as expenses. There is nothing to be found for reimbursements for Benton's pay if you actually research it. Nothing at all.

Jesse Benton made almost $500,000 off RP2012. I can prove that he did. It is up to you to prove that he didn't.

----------


## Dianne

Lawl, I'm not even jumping in the middle of this cat fight.

----------


## Uriel999

> No the burden of proof is on you. I've said this to you in multiple topics over the years and you never respond. There are many links on the web that are easily searchable in which RP2012 listed fast food meals as expenses. There is nothing to be found for reimbursements for Benton's pay if you actually research it. Nothing at all.
> 
> Jesse Benton made almost $500,000 off RP2012. I can prove that he did. It is up to you to prove that he didn't.


I currently work for a state level campaign. 

Meals count as realistic campaign expenses. If you make me travel I am charging you for my meals, gas mileage, etc.

----------


## fr33

> Have proof of that; that includes verification that any monies do not include reimbursements for renting venues, blocks of rooms, etc?


I expect you to not reply at all. If you do, please break down Jesse's expenses. You'll be the first to do so.

----------


## Pericles

> Maybe they were kidnapped and held in those WalMart FEMA camps.


Didn't see any of them while I was there.

----------


## libertariantexas

> Regardless of the publicly reported outcome of JH and other related events underway, I am not going anywhere.  Therefore, I must conclude that your statement is a veiled threat to my safety.  
> 
> If I do 'disappear'....well....suffice it to say that it wasn't through my own choice.


No, dude, that's just the paranoid conspiracy nut in you rearing it's head again.

And fear not, you aren't going to disappear, unless you get drunk and fall into a ditch while out "searching for invading soldiers" in your back yard.

Because, as I said all along, this Jade Helm Conspiracy Theory was simply INSANE, and anyone who served more than a few days in the military would know it was utterly insane.

Here we are at Jade Helm DAY 50.

Not a God Damned thing has happened.

Surprise surprise.  Who woulda' thunk it?

Oh, wait, the CTs say "it isn't over yet!  We could all still end up at FEMA camps!"

Y'all want to wager on that?

(disclaimer:  Only bet money you can afford to lose, because you will lose it- in other words, don't be the rent money).

----------


## dannno

> this Jade Helm Conspiracy Theory was simply INSANE, and anyone who served more than a few days in the military would know it was utterly insane.


I would argue that the sanity of CTs is greater than pretty much anybody who serves in the military more than a few days.

----------


## devil21

> I would argue that the sanity of CTs is greater than pretty much anybody who serves in the military more than a few days.


I wonder how many military people, especially enlisted, realize that their basic training is a slimmed down mass consumption version of MK-ULTRA?

I just think it's funny when arguments posited by handles like libertariantexas are all about what media does or does not report on, even though this very thread has a link to the operators of JH explicitly saying that no media will be allowed to observe anything they're doing.  I've picked out several alternative news items, originated from first hand accounts since msm won't touch it, that are likely JH related but don't bother to post them.  Anybody that's been following these developments long enough knows what to look out for by now.  Maybe libertariantexas will be relevant enough one day to have a thread with 27k views.

----------


## Uriel999

> I wonder how many military people, especially enlisted, realize that their basic training is a slimmed down mass consumption version of MK-ULTRA?
> 
> I just think it's funny when arguments posited by handles like libertariantexas are all about what media does or does not report on, even though this very thread has a link to the operators of JH explicitly saying that no media will be allowed to observe anything they're doing.  I've picked out several alternative news items, originated from first hand accounts since msm won't touch it, that are likely JH related but don't bother to post them.  Anybody that's been following these developments long enough knows what to look out for by now.  Maybe libertariantexas will be relevant enough one day to have a thread with 27k views.


Devil this just once again shows how little you know about the military. As soon as an individual hits ITB the first thing the combat instructor says is for the privates and PFC's to forget everything they learned in boot camp. Then when you hit the fleet your seniors, team leaders, squad leaders, and platoon sgt/commanders all want you to forget the dumb crap they taught you prior. They immediately work to deprogram you and turn you into an actual warfighter. It is really hard to train a 19 year old when he is stuck in that boot camp terrified parade rest mindset. 

BTW, you seem conditionally trained to think lower of enlisted men than officers. I would take 10 Corporals over 100 2nd Lieutenants every day and twice on Sunday. 

Why do you distrust the military so much? Don't you remember that the military donated more to Ron Paul's campaign than any other candidate? 

You are simply stuck in the mantra of the sheep being scared of the sheepdog. 

There are multiple vets on this forum, and I would bet that every one of us would still do it over again!

----------


## devil21

The truth hurts Uriel.  Basic training is a slimmed down version of MK-ULTRA.  It is, ok?  Just accept it.  

Don't go with some blanket statement that I "distrust military".  I most certainly distrust some in the military and I most certainly distrust CONTRACTORS that WERE military but are now hired guns, as the JH organizers are, which I highlighted in the original post and several times throughout this thread.  This may surprise you but I come from a very heavily military family.  I'd even bet it's more military than yours.....did you grow up around Trident subs and Tomcats?  No?  Then STFU because I did.  Ever work at the Pentagon?  No?  I did.  And on 9/11, no less.  My grandfathers, who both fought in major wars and received high commendations, are spinning in their graves at what some purposely elevated people in the military have turned the service into and what it has been used for in recent times.  

Thomas Jefferson warned against two things primarily:  central banks and standing armies.  Gee, do you think maybe TJ thought one could use the other?

On that note, I'm going to stop interacting with this thread now and hope that enough people see the writing on the wall and are prepared for any eventuality, whether it is before Sept 15, right after, or in the following months.  There's just too many things converging onto a single timeline to ignore as mere coincidence.  I have better things to do than continue to argue with you and the trolls.

eta:  REX 84...see the migrant influx in europe for possible scenario underway in the US soon.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Um, zippy also shills for the federal reserve, financial and banking system.


You do know it is possible to be libertarian and not except the writings of Rothbard to be second to God. Its even possible to believe that some forms of monetary policy are helpful....and still be a libertarian. I happen to believe Ron is wrong on a lot of Federal Reserve and banking stuff. I also happen to believe he is right on a lot of FED and banking stuff.

Please note that I say libertarian...not anarcho capitalist.

Slutter McGee

----------


## Danke

> You do know it is possible to be libertarian and not except the writings of Rothbard to be second to God. Its even possible to believe that some forms of monetary policy are helpful....and still be a libertarian. I happen to believe Ron is wrong on a lot of Federal Reserve and banking stuff. I also happen to believe he is right on a lot of FED and banking stuff.
> 
> Please note that I say libertarian...not anarcho capitalist.
> 
> Slutter McGee


This thread wouldn't be complete without Slutter McGee.   Now it is.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Lucille

Blending in, Jade Helm Style: Fake Rental Trucks Reveal Military’s Hidden Spy Rooms
http://www.strike-the-root.com/blend...dden-spy-rooms



> We have been told that, in part, this has to do with special operations outfits from the Navy, Army, Air Force and Marines using covert warfare techniques to infiltrate average American neighborhoods (as mock “hostile environments”) and walk “undetected amongst civilian populations” without being noticed by the rest of us. Oh, and it’s for “refining the skills needed against an ever changing _foreign_ threat” (emphasis added on the word ‘foreign’) according to Army Special Operation Command spokesman Mark Lastoria.
> 
> Well, here’s one way they reportedly have done that.
> 
> Mike Lamb, a staff writer for Barstow, California’s Desert Dispatch was invited to a small press meeting prior to a joint forcible entry operation training exercise at Fort Irwin National Training Center called Operation Dragon Spear last month. Military vehicles and gear were put on display and the reporters were allowed to take pictures and ask questions.
> 
> _“What I’m about to share with you is not top secret. But there were U.S. Army special operations soldiers lurking around Barstow, driving down our streets and we didn’t even know it,”_ he wrote.
> 
> Part of the military’s stealth technology involved a Ryder truck and a hay truck:
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

A hay truck?  Marge! Get out the pitchforks!

----------


## Lucille

Make fun, buddy. /Ron Paul

I'll tell ya, Zippy"Juan," I ROTFLMAO more at the dupes and dumbasses here who so stupidly believe that you're a proponent of liberty than any of your lameass "jokes."  I'm sure you do too!




> Or are we witnessing further training and acclimation of an occupying force in our own country?


Definitely acclimation.

Interesting how this thread has so many alleged libertarians defending the American Empire's standing army.




> But how many Americans give careful thought to what tyranny actually means and how it is carried out? I’d venture very few. That’s because people don’t want to confront what is a very discomforting thought: that a tyrannical regime uses its standing army to carry out and enforce its tyranny. Yes, I’m referring to the troops, the people that so many Americans have come to idolize and praise almost as if they were a big brother within their families.
> 
> Could a scenario ever arise whereby the president would use the military to carry out orders against Americans that would rise to the level of tyranny?
> [...]
> The danger, of course, is some big crisis by which the president feels the need to protect “national security” by doing the types of things that those U.S.-supported tyrannical regimes have done to their citizenry. If that were to happen, make no mistake about it: The troops will loyally and obediently obey the president’s orders, especially when he tells them that “national security” is at stake.  Few, if any, of them is going to question the constitutionality of such orders at the height of a major crisis any more than they did the president’s order to invade Iraq.
> 
> While Americans are rightfully concerned with out-of-control federal spending, in large part owing to the enormous burden of sustaining the vast military establishment and all its activities, Americans would be wise to reflect upon and reevaluate the fateful decision to abandon the founding principles of our nation with respect to standing armies. That’s the national debate that is needed most of all.


Just another nutball conspiracy theorist.  Here are some more nutball conspiracy theorists:




> Consider why our American ancestors opposed a standing army for our nation:
> 
> James Madison: “A standing military force, with an overgrown Executive will not long be safe companions to liberty. The means of defence agst. foreign danger, have been always the instruments of tyranny at home. Among the Romans it was a standing maxim to excite a war, whenever a revolt was apprehended. Throughout all Europe, the armies kept up under the pretext of defending, have enslaved the people.”
> 
> Patrick Henry: “A standing army we shall have, also, to execute the execrable commands of tyranny; and how are you to punish them? Will you order them to be punished? Who shall obey these orders? Will your mace-bearer be a match for a disciplined regiment?”
> 
> Henry St. George Tucker in Blackstone’s 1768 Commentaries on the Laws of England: “Wherever standing armies are kept up, and when the right of the people to keep and bear arms is, under any color or pretext whatsoever, prohibited, liberty, if not already annihilated, is on the brink of destruction.”
> 
> Commonwealth of Virginia in 1788: “… that standing armies in time of peace are dangerous to liberty, and therefore ought to be avoided, as far as the circumstances and protection of the community will admit; and that in all cases the military should be under strict subordination to and governed by the civil power.”
> ...

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Zippyjuan

Last day for Jade Helm 15.  Any earth shattering events to report?  Everybody make it to their assigned WalMart FEMA camps OK? 

Or another "impending major crisis" fading into obscurity with nary a whimper? Has the Texas Guard reported in yet?  They were supposed to be monitoring everything for us.

Did Alex Jones hit it on the head when he warned us of martial law and all guns being confiscated?

----------


## UWDude

> _"The elites and the people who consider themselves the elites love to mock people who are suspicious about this...but I think it's probably pretty healthy to be suspicious of government."
> 
> "I sense that the federal government has taken over.  You know there was one time I threw out the term "there's been a CIA coup."  It's a secret government, we don't know what they do, the congress doesn't know what they do, they rig elections, they start wars, and they have a lot of power.  Even now 70-80% of the American people believe that possibly the CIA was involved in the murder of Kennedy.  So the CIA is very powerful, we have these special forces all over the world, and we don't know who's really in charge.  Who's the military?  The CIA?  They're the ones who direct the drones, so they're very much involved.  At home, the feds have taken over because they know everything about everybody.  That's NSA they spy on everybody."_
> 
> Just another "nutball conspiracy theorist," I guess.


As if Zippy ever cared about what Ron Paul has to say.




> Last day for Jade Helm 15. Any earth shattering events to report? Everybody make it to their assigned WalMart FEMA camps OK?
> 
> Or another "impending major crisis" fading into obscurity with nary a whimper? Has the Texas Guard reported in yet? They were supposed to be monitoring everything for us.
> 
> Did Alex Jones hit it on the head when he warned us of martial law and all guns being confiscated?


You didn't get it, and you'll never get it.  You are just another loud mouthed dumb ass, who twists what people say and runs with it.  It never was meant to be earth shattering.  It was to acclimate people to military presence and exercises in their own towns and back yards.

This has been said plenty of times, and explained plenty of times, and if you weren't so busy being a stupid $#@!ing shill, troll, and master strawman pummeling machine, you would have at least acknowledged that.  In fact, I'd like for you to find one quote in this whole thread where anyone said it was a military takeover.  You are arguing with the wind and mocking the sky, you $#@!ing useless douchebag.

P.S.

$#@! you you $#@!ing little shill.

P.P.S.

Psy-op?  Do you know what Psy-op means?  Because that is what the OP and most posters who warned of jade helm said it was.

Of course you know what a psy-op is, you just don't believe the government, or CIA, or NSA ever engages in them, because, well, you're just another stupid bleating sheep.

----------


## CPUd

> JADE HELM
> 
> It's already too late. Jade Helm has begun spreading throughout the United States. There
> 
> is only one way to ensure your survival of this military undertaking. First, you need to 
> 
> wear this shirt. Second, put a tin foil hat on your head. After that if you still feel this 
> 
> military training exercise is for real, we heard licking windows could make
> ...


http://www.gruntstyle.com/apparel/ma...jade-helm.html

----------


## TheCount

> You didn't get it, and you'll never get it.  You are just another loud mouthed dumb ass, who twists what people say and runs with it.  It never was meant to be earth shattering.  It was to acclimate people to military presence and exercises in their own towns and back yards.


If this was the goal, how successful was it?  Any links to or photos of military presence and exercises in town and back yards?





> This has been said plenty of times, and explained plenty of times, and if you weren't so busy being a stupid $#@!ing shill, troll, and master strawman pummeling machine, you would have at least acknowledged that.  In fact, I'd like for you to find one quote in this whole thread where anyone said it was a military takeover.  You are arguing with the wind and mocking the sky, you $#@!ing useless douchebag.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> $#@! you you $#@!ing little shill.


umadbruh






> P.P.S.
> 
> Psy-op?  Do you know what Psy-op means?  Because that is what the OP and most posters who warned of jade helm said it was.
> 
> Of course you know what a psy-op is, you just don't believe the government, or CIA, or NSA ever engages in them, because, well, you're just another stupid bleating sheep.


Psy ops are typically false media and propaganda.  Sooooo... what was the psyop in this case?  The whole exercise?  The overblown conspiracy reporting?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> You didn't get it, and you'll never get it. You are just another loud mouthed dumb ass, who twists what people say and runs with it. It never was meant to be earth shattering. *It was to acclimate people to military presence and exercises in their own towns and back yards.*
> 
> This has been said plenty of times, and explained plenty of times, and if you weren't so busy being a stupid $#@!ing shill, troll, and master strawman pummeling machine, you would have at least acknowledged that. In fact, I'd like for you to find one quote in this whole thread where anyone said it was a military takeover. You are arguing with the wind and mocking the sky, you $#@!ing useless douchebag.


To acclimate people to something, you need to expose them to it.  There are zero reports of people being exposed to large (or any for that matter) numbers of military on the streets at any time during Jade Helm.   How many were in your town and backyard?  

Fail.

Even the Conspiracy King Alex Jones stopped talking about it once it was officially underway and nothing was happening.

----------


## UWDude

> umadbruh


Hell yeah I'm mad.  I'm $#@!ing furious.  I've been furious since 1991.




> Psy ops are typically false media and propaganda.


Your wiki leak is wrong on so many levels, 1st being psy-ops are directed towards the american people as often as  they are against foreign powers.

Psyops are everywhere, and not just propaganda.  Psy-ops are the TSA needing to stick it's finger up your grandma's butt to look for terrorists.  Psy-ops are an army of militarized police running around town looking for one suspect, and mass searching people's homes without warrants.  Psy-ops are massive roadblocks, checking every vehicle for people with alcohol on their breath.  Psy-ops are having hte police and military work together in drills to stifle dissent in the homeland.  Psy-ops are using terms like "homeland".   It's all one giant psy-op.  It's all acclimitization.

6 million jews, and 99.999% of them never even raised a gun towards the nazis.  they took off their clothes, dug their graves, and lined up in an orderly fashion, so as not to discomfort their SS executioners.

Why?

----------


## UWDude

> To acclimate people to something, you need to expose them to it.  There are zero reports of people being exposed to large (or any for that matter) numbers of military on the streets at any time during Jade Helm.   How many were in your town and backyard?


Lots of people were, especially those given to "serve and to protect".  they saw no problem in helping the military "conquer" "texas" or "Iran", whichever it was that day.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Hell yeah I'm mad.  I'm $#@!ing furious.  I've been furious since 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wiki leak is wrong on so many levels, 1st being psy-ops are directed towards the american people as often as  they are against foreign powers.
> 
> Psyops are everywhere, and not just propaganda.  Psy-ops are the TSA needing to stick it's finger up your grandma's butt to look for terrorists.  Psy-ops are an army of militarized police running around town looking for one suspect, and mass searching people's homes without warrants.  Psy-ops are massive roadblocks, checking every vehicle for people with alcohol on their breath.  Psy-ops are having hte police and military work together in drills to stifle dissent in the homeland.  Psy-ops are using terms like "homeland".   It's all one giant psy-op.  It's all acclimitization.
> 
> 6 million jews, and 99.999% of them never even raised a gun towards the nazis.  they took off their clothes, dug their graves, and lined up in an orderly fashion, so as not to discomfort their SS executioners.
> ...


Word.

----------


## TheCount

> 1st being psy-ops are directed towards the american people as often as  they are against foreign powers.
> 
> Psyops are everywhere, and not just propaganda.  Psy-ops are the TSA needing to stick it's finger up your grandma's butt to look for terrorists.  Psy-ops are an army of militarized police running around town looking for one suspect, and mass searching people's homes without warrants.  Psy-ops are massive roadblocks, checking every vehicle for people with alcohol on their breath.  Psy-ops are having hte police and military work together in drills to stifle dissent in the homeland.  Psy-ops are using terms like "homeland".   It's all one giant psy-op.  It's all acclimitization.


I mean, sure, if you want to redefine psyops as everything, everywhere, then there are lots of psyops.  However, your definition is wrong.

----------


## Danke

> Even the Conspiracy King Alex Jones stopped talking about it once it was officially underway and nothing was happening.


I would have never took Zippy as a regular listener.

----------


## timosman

> I mean, sure, if you want to redefine psyops as everything, everywhere, then there are lots of psyops.  However, your definition is wrong.


What is your definition ?

----------


## UWDude

> I mean, sure, if you want to redefine psyops as everything, everywhere, then there are lots of psyops.  However, your definition is wrong.


No it isn't, and I am not redefining.

----------


## UWDude

> I would have never took Zippy as a regular listener.


He's not.  He doesn't even know what he is talking about, as usual.  He is simply going off what he read Alex said on some blog or some forum, in a very quick paraphrased form.  Probably Huffington Post or some other controlled opposition blog.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Enlighten us. What happened during Jade Helm? Or do you just go by some blurb you read on a conspiracy blog?

----------


## UWDude

> Enlighten us. What happened during Jade Helm? Or do you just go by some blurb you read on a conspiracy blog?


This:

http://american3rdposition.com/wp-co...Document-1.pdf

----------


## Zippyjuan

I see nothing which disputes anything I have said. But thanks for sharing.

Things like:



> Local footprint will be *60-65 personnel*





> include the training unit, operational
> support personnel, and opposing force personnel.


Nothing related to:




> Psyops are everywhere, and not just propaganda. Psy-ops are the TSA needing to *stick it's finger up your grandma's butt to look for terrorists*. Psy-ops are* an army of militarized police running around town looking for one suspect, and mass searching people's homes without warrants.* Psy-ops are *massive roadblocks, checking every vehicle for people with alcohol on their breath*. Psy-ops are having hte police and military work together in *drills to stifle dissent in the homeland.* Psy-ops are using terms like "homeland". It's all one giant psy-op. It's all acclimitization.


If it was a psy-op to get people used to seeing military around, they were too small and discrete to achieve that goal. If the goal was to stifle dissent, it was a failure.

----------


## buck000

> This:
> 
> http://american3rdposition.com/wp-co...Document-1.pdf


From that document:




> Operating in and around communities where anything out the
> ordinary will be spotted and reported (Locals are the first to
> notice something out of place)


Well, at least they're being up-front about it (the response given to me when someone demanded I produce evidence that special forces folks were actually in the towns).

This phrase gives me the most pause.  Why would special forces want to blend in with American townspeople?  Seems like that wouldn't help much if their deployments are overseas.

It just seems as if the goal is not to have people get used to having military around (&deity;, here in Tejas, we're real used to that), it's more to have people not realize that soldiers are among 'em...?

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I would have never took Zippy as a regular listener.


In it for the dick pillz.

----------


## Zippyjuan

His don't work.

----------


## UWDude

> If the goal was to stifle dissent, it was a failure.


Uh, nope.  Dinnit say that either.  But then again, you never cared what the people you reply to say.  You just like to beat up strawman all day and all night.

----------


## libertariantexas

Damn it, I just realized the dreaded "Jade Helm" ended 2 weeks ago, and I still haven't been abducted.

Who would have believed the CONSPIRACY THEORISTS were full of $#@!?

2 1/2 months sitting in my basement with nothing but a shotgun and 384 cases of whiskey, waiting to be dragged off to FEMA camp.

I'm starting to lose faith in the CT crazies...

----------


## timosman

> Damn it, I just realized the dreaded "Jade Helm" ended 2 weeks ago, and I still haven't been abducted.
> 
> Who would have believed the CONSPIRACY THEORISTS were full of $#@!?
> 
> 2 1/2 months sitting in my basement with nothing but a shotgun and 384 cases of whiskey, waiting to be dragged off to FEMA camp.
> 
> I'm starting to lose faith in the CT crazies...


JH Troll program ended ended last week. I am afraid you did not meet your quota, so we decided to let you go. Sorry to use a public forum for communication, but you were not replying to emails.

----------


## jonhowe

> It is, ok? Just accept it. 
> 
> Don't go with some blanket statement





> It is, ok? Just accept it.





> Don't go with some blanket statement

----------


## devil21

> Damn it, I just realized the dreaded "Jade Helm" ended 2 weeks ago, and I still haven't been abducted.
> 
> Who would have believed the CONSPIRACY THEORISTS were full of $#@!?
> 
> 2 1/2 months sitting in my basement with nothing but a shotgun and 384 cases of whiskey, waiting to be dragged off to FEMA camp.
> 
> I'm starting to lose faith in the CT crazies...


Interesting timing of your thread bump today.  I never noticed how Obama's new grassroots logo looks way too much like the JH logo.  Suit up?







> JH Troll program ended ended last week. I am afraid you did not meet your quota, so we decided to let you go. Sorry to use a public forum for communication, but you were not replying to emails.


Or perhaps it is now starting up.  There's some shenanigans going on.

----------


## Danke

> JH Troll program ended ended last week. I am afraid you did not meet your quota, so we decided to let you go. Sorry to use a public forum for communication, but you were not replying to emails.


Just put the Obama voter on ignore.

----------


## libertariantexas

> JH Troll program ended ended last week. I am afraid you did not meet your quota, so we decided to let you go. Sorry to use a public forum for communication, but you were not replying to emails.


As an ex-soldier, this who CT thread was so ridiculous I just had to mock it.  Anyone who has ever served more than a couple of weeks in the military would have known, immediately, that this CT stuff was pure nonsense.

Did y'all notice that all the military and ex-military folks told you right from the beginning that this CT was just bloody stupid?

Perhaps you should have paid attention.

----------


## timosman

> As an ex-soldier, this who CT thread was so ridiculous I just had to mock it.  Anyone who has ever served more than a couple of weeks in the military would have known, immediately, that this CT stuff was pure nonsense.
> 
> Did y'all notice that all the military and ex-military folks told you right from the beginning that this CT was just bloody stupid?
> 
> Perhaps you should have paid attention.


I am not sure if you are aware but your opinion is hardly relevant to anything. You are to obey the orders. What are you going to tell me next ? We should have not gone to Iraq ?

----------


## devil21

29k+

----------


## libertariantexas

> I am not sure if you are aware but your opinion is hardly relevant to anything. You are to obey the orders. What are you going to tell me next ? We should have not gone to Iraq ?


Yes, the opinion of military members does matter on this.

Because any military member would know that there is NO WAY IN HELL the military would be silent on this conspiracy, even if you don't believe military folks would disobey an order to round up citizens in FEMA camps.  We would be sending out the word all over the internet.

Again, notice that all the military and ex-military told you this CT was a steaming pile of horse crap.  You should have taken the time to THINK and realize that all the ones getting crazy where the reliable CT types who believe every CT, and that the people who were (rightly) calling BS were those who would have actually had knowledge.

Also note that there is a HUGE difference in the mind of soldiers between going to fight a questionable overseas war (many will grumble, others will speak out against it, as I did, but most will follow orders), and being asked to round up American citizens and toss them into prison for no reason (many in the military would refuse to follow those orders).  As you were never in the military, you probably don't realize that soldiers are trained to NOT follow unlawful orders, and rounding up citizens for "FEMA camp" would clearly be unlawful.

----------


## rg17

Im still alive.

----------


## devil21

> Yes, the opinion of military members does matter on this.
> 
> Because any military member would know that there is NO WAY IN HELL the military would be silent on this conspiracy, even if you don't believe military folks would disobey an order to round up citizens in FEMA camps.  We would be sending out the word all over the internet.
> 
> Again, notice that all the military and ex-military told you this CT was a steaming pile of horse crap.  You should have taken the time to THINK and realize that all the ones getting crazy where the reliable CT types who believe every CT, and that the people who were (rightly) calling BS were those who would have actually had knowledge.
> 
> Also note that there is a HUGE difference in the mind of soldiers between going to fight a questionable overseas war (many will grumble, others will speak out against it, as I did, but most will follow orders), and being asked to round up American citizens and toss them into prison for no reason (many in the military would refuse to follow those orders).  As you were never in the military, you probably don't realize that soldiers are trained to NOT follow unlawful orders, and rounding up citizens for "FEMA camp" would clearly be unlawful.


You still refuse to acknowledge that the CONTRACTORS were my main concern, at least.  Can't speak for other people's concerns.  The people in charge of JH are *not* active military and are not bound to oaths or required to give active military any information.  Given the escalation of tensions in the ME, I think dannno's posts in this thread have relevance.  I'm also convinced other things occurred (and are still occurring, since some sources said JH was extended into November) under the JH operation umbrella.  It was eye-opening to note the similarity between Obama's new "organizing" logo and the JH logo.  This goes much deeper than just some SpecOps guys running around covertly on private farmland in Texas and Nevada.  How deep?  We'll know soon enough.

I'll add that there's an active shooter training drill scheduled for inside The Woodlands Mall, north of Houston on Nov 10th.  Location matches exactly with the CRF (Crisis Response Force) event on the JH map.

I'll return to lurking now.  30k+

----------


## Zippyjuan

> , since some sources said JH was extended into November


People who were disappointed that nothing happened have extended their waiting period, eh?  Sorry dudes, you missed it.  You have to return to your normal, dreary lives again.

----------


## Pericles

> Damn it, I just realized the dreaded "Jade Helm" ended 2 weeks ago, and I still haven't been abducted.
> 
> Who would have believed the CONSPIRACY THEORISTS were full of $#@!?
> 
> 2 1/2 months sitting in my basement with nothing but a shotgun and 384 cases of whiskey, waiting to be dragged off to FEMA camp.
> 
> I'm starting to lose faith in the CT crazies...


While I was waiting for them to frag me away, I spent part of that time writing a book about some Texans having enough of this and doing something about it.

----------


## devil21

> While I was waiting for them to frag me away, I spent part of that time writing a book about some Texans having enough of this and doing something about it.


Having enough of what, exactly?

----------


## Pericles

> Having enough of what, exactly?


Loss of liberty - discussion is in the book section.

----------


## UWDude

> Loss of liberty - discussion is in the book section.


Yeah, they'll never get it.  See, these damned fools expect that if they are going to lose their liberty, it will happen suddenly... ..suddenly there will be brown shirts with stars and stripes arm bands marching around throwing christians and gun nuts in prison.  They have no idea that part is still 50 years down the road.  

Every time a little bit is nibbled off here and there, they say "what's the big deal, it's just a little *insert loss of rights here*..."   They'll say this 10000 times in their life... ...and around them will be drones making sure they aren't trading without a license, every financial transaction will be tracked, traced, databased and analyzed, to make sure they have payed every appropriate tax and fee, every flush of the toilet will be analyzed to make sure they are pissing the right amount and have the right amount of meds in their bloodstream to keep them "sane".

Nobody will dare say anything against the government on the internet or anywhere, unless they do so in the correct, controlled opposition way.

I mean jesus, we already live in a dystopia.  

And here is the deal, even if jade helm was just some military exercise for invading the middle east... 

...stop $#@!ING INVADING THE MIDDLE EAST!

Is it conspiracy theory that everybody knew obama was lying when he said no boots on the ground in Syria?  Is it conspiracy theory that I, and many here predicted he WOULD DO IT ANYWAY, just waiting until the attention had died down?

I'm so $#@!ing sick of this $#@!.  I'm $#@!ing sick of Americans, and their arrogance.  Living in a totalitarian hellhole is EXACTLY what YOU ALL DESERVE, and believe you me, it is EXACTLY WHAT YOU ALL WILL GET.




> Because any military member would know that there is NO WAY IN HELL the military would be silent on this conspiracy, even if you don't believe military folks would disobey an order to round up citizens in FEMA camps. We would be sending out the word all over the internet.


Bull $#@!.  700 occupy protesters were rounded up, en masse, at once, in New York City, and thrown into busses that were commandeered for the mass round up.  The only people who said they would defy orders... _the next time_, were the transit unions.  The cops, and the national guard will always do EXACTLY as they are TOLD.

the military will be told who the enemy is, and they will believe it.  Your belief in the ability for the American masses to cut through daily conditioning and propaganda and see the truth is idealistic naivitee.  Look around you.  Look all around you.  They are all mindless zombies.  Those who would even dare to defy orders can expect the Edward Snowden treatment.  Look around you for $#@!'s sake and open your damn eyes.



> and toss them into prison for no reason


really?  There will be one of two reasons: 
1)  security 
or 
2)  their own safety

and the drones will do what drones do.... OBEY ORDERS.

I mean how many times do you have to witness humankind doing this?  what the hell makes you think this time would be ANY different?  Cuz Merrka?

----------


## OReich

Practice makes perfect.

----------


## OReich

> Yes, the opinion of military members does matter on this.
> 
> Because any military member would know that there is NO WAY IN HELL the military would be silent on this conspiracy, even if you don't believe military folks would disobey an order to round up citizens in FEMA camps.  We would be sending out the word all over the internet.
> 
> Again, notice that all the military and ex-military told you this CT was a steaming pile of horse crap.  You should have taken the time to THINK and realize that all the ones getting crazy where the reliable CT types who believe every CT, and that the people who were (rightly) calling BS were those who would have actually had knowledge.
> 
> Also note that there is a HUGE difference in the mind of soldiers between going to fight a questionable overseas war (many will grumble, others will speak out against it, as I did, but most will follow orders), and being asked to round up American citizens and toss them into prison for no reason (many in the military would refuse to follow those orders).  As you were never in the military, you probably don't realize that soldiers are trained to NOT follow unlawful orders, and rounding up citizens for "FEMA camp" would clearly be unlawful.


Can I ask if there's a whistleblowing process for unlawful orders, or some other legitimate check on the system? I'm not doubting you, just curious. I've read about soldiers defying orders to turn in their personal guns, so I believe you, I'm just wondering.

----------


## Pericles

> Can I ask if there's a whistleblowing process for unlawful orders, or some other legitimate check on the system? I'm not doubting you, just curious. I've read about soldiers defying orders to turn in their personal guns, so I believe you, I'm just wondering.


There is an Inspector General process which to be honest, may or may not work. I used it once with success, but I had my ducks in a row before going that route.

----------


## fr33

> I would have never took Zippy as a regular listener.


You don't need to be. Alex breaks up his shows into multiple youtube videos. Once Jade Helm started, he stopped talking about it completely. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlexJonesChannel/videos It's been mentioned on this topic long before Zippy brought it up. No Jones listeners have denied it. If you want to prove us wrong, go for it.

----------


## Danke

> You don't need to be. Alex breaks up his shows into multiple youtube videos. Once Jade Helm started, he stopped talking about it completely. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheAlexJonesChannel/videos It's been mentioned on this topic long before Zippy brought it up. No Jones listeners have denied it. If you want to prove us wrong, go for it.


I deny it, now prove me wrong.

----------


## fr33

> I deny it, now prove me wrong.


If you claim that Alex discussed Jade Helm while it was happening, then that is up to you to prove.

----------


## fr33

> I deny it, now prove me wrong.


What are you waiting for you sad sack? I gave you thousands of videos in my link. Be the first to prove me wrong.

----------


## UWDude

Jade Helm started July 15

this show is July 17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=G6twcTgBqSI

I'd also suggest you actually watch the video, since it is straight from the horses mouth, and not all the strawmen set up by the press to slap down.

and here is another video to go along with the neg rep I gave you for making me disprove your very easily disprovable claim, (it took me about 30 seconds).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoPE_hWSyDw

----------


## Danke

> If you claim that Alex discussed Jade Helm while it was happening, then that is up to you to prove.


I listen to him many time, he has occasionally mentions it, just this week in fact.  "sad Sac."

----------


## fr33

> I listen to him many time, he has occasionally mentions it, just this week in fact.  "sad Sac."


OK my bad. I was wrong. Alex did talk about the Jade Helm while it was happening, where no martial law or any citizens were at risk. Are you going to threaten to shoot me and ask for my address on this topic?

----------


## Danke

> OK my bad. I was wrong. Alex did talk about the Jade Helm while it was happening, where no martial law or any citizens were at risk. Are you going to threaten to shoot me and ask for my address on this topic?


You are a strange bird.  You called me a sad sac, so I neg repped you with making a joke to lick my sac.  And you took it to a whole nother level.  I said I would travel if you want a taste of my gun, you took that as a threat instead of responding jokingly in kind.  You are a piece  of work.

----------


## fr33

> You are a strange bird.  You called me a sad sac, so I neg repped you with making a joke to lick my sac.  And you took it to a whole nother level. * I said I would travel if you want a taste of my gun, you took that as a threat instead of responding jokingly in kind.*  You are a piece  of work.


Nope. When someone says, "Have gun, will travel", that is a threat of violence. Your chicken$#@! attempt at covering up for it is pathetic. $#@! you and the horse you rode in on.

You're also gaming the rep system. In 30 minutes I've received 3 neg reps from you. I don't care about it personally but I also can't duplicate that $#@!ery. You are a douchebag that threatened to kill me and is now trying to play it off as nothing. The whole "this is my rifle this is my gun" thing is pathetic.

----------


## Danke

> Nope. When someone says, "Have gun, will travel", that is a threat of violence. Your chicken$#@! attempt at covering up for it is pathetic. $#@! you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> You're also gaming the rep system. In 30 minutes I've received 3 neg reps from you. I don't care about it personally but I also can't duplicate that $#@!ery. You are a douchebag that threatened to kill me and is now trying to play it off as nothing. The whole "this is my rifle this is my gun" thing is pathetic.


Whatever dude, you brought "sac" originally, so I responded in kind. Now you want to $#@! both me and my horse, very telling.

----------


## fr33

> Whatever dude, you brought "sac" originally, so I responded in kind. Now you want to $#@! both me and my horse, very telling.


"sac"? WTF is that? I called you a sad sack. Have gun will travel? $#@! off. None of that justifies what you did. You are a pathetic piece of $#@!.

----------


## devil21



----------


## Danke

> "sac"? WTF is that? I called you a sad sack. Have gun will travel? $#@! off. None of that justifies what you did. You are a pathetic piece of $#@!.


Ok, I misinterpreted your meaning.



But calling someone a "sack" does warrent my reponse.   And you just proved it in this post of yours.

----------


## fr33

> Ok, I misinterpreted your meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> But calling someone a "sack" does warrent my reponse.   And you just proved it in this post of yours.


No you're full of $#@! desperately trying to cover up for what you've said tonight. Another example of it: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6034594
Go $#@! yourself you piece of $#@!. It's ridiculous how you squirm to find youtubes after you make such statements.

----------


## Danke

> No you're full of $#@! desperately trying to cover up for what you've said tonight. Another example of it: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6034594
> Go $#@! yourself you piece of $#@!. It's ridiculous how you squirm to find youtubes after you make such statements.


Keep digging your hole  as  it is already full of $#@!. All I did is respond in kind as you cannot debate what was said in those posts.   I get it you hate Alex Jones but what you said was untruthful and I called you on it .

----------


## fr33

> Keep digging your hole  as  it is already full of $#@!.


Go away psycho. If you're not going to kill me or blow me like you said then stop responding.

----------


## UWDude

Somebody mad they got called out on their bull$#@! claim.

Worse, they could have just done a quick google check before spouting their mouth off.

Now they gettin all mad n $#@!.

LoL

P.S.  calling him a sad sack was some bull$#@!.


P.P.S.  I bet you didn't even watch THAT clip... ..where it pretty much smacked down all the BS the media was saying Alex Jones was saying.  Alex isn't stupid, he knows there isn't going to be one day just a big march of black helicopters.  He knows the enemy is very patient and powerful, and will slowly enslave everyone.  They have been slowly implementing their plans for decades, no need to just get into a rush and do it all at once.

----------


## Danke

> Somebody mad they got called out on their bull$#@! claim.
> 
> Worse, they could have just done a quick google check before spouting their mouth off.
> 
> Now they gettin all mad n $#@!.
> 
> LoL
> 
> P.S.  calling him a sad sack was some bull$#@!.


Seems that way.

----------


## fr33

> Somebody mad they got called out on their bull$#@! claim.
> 
> Worse, they could have just done a quick google check before spouting their mouth off.
> 
> Now they gettin all mad n $#@!.
> 
> LoL
> 
> P.S.  calling him a sad sack was some bull$#@!.
> ...


My bad. I said it already. I was wrong. Do you want to join Danke in the other thread threatening to kill me and stick your dick errr I mean your "gun" in my mouth?

----------


## UWDude

> My bad. I said it already. I was wrong.


Wrong about what?

Did you watch the clip, so you could also see how wrong you were about what Alex Jones was saying?

No, of course you didn't.  You really don't care.  You like the "crazy conspiracy theorist saying everyone is going to be thrown in fema camps next month"  narrative better, because you like to beat up straw men.  They don't punch back, and therefore, you feel strong and mighty, but best of all, you feel right.



Also, I think it may be a time for you to sit back for a bit, and ponder, exactly how divide and conquer works.  Just meditate on it for a bit.  Look at the two of you, and what you are arguing about.  Why do you even care? Alex Jones has a role.  Why not let him play it?  Why get all pissed off.  You know what?  I know what Alex Jones is for.  And you know what that is?

Not telling.  Enlightenment can only come from introspection.  I can not hand it to you.  Nor do I want to.

But I assure you, when I first started listening to him, I knew he was an actor, his voice is fake.  He is disinfo.  But you know what that means?  Almost all of what he reports is true, only a little of it is a lie, and the time will come for the big lie, the one he has been setting up for decades.  What he says about Jade Helm, is absolutely the truth.  Period.

----------


## tony m

During the Jade Helm exercise, was a massive amount of military equipment distributed around the U.S. which have stayed, at least, somewhat in these same locales?

----------


## devil21

Oregon related.  JH ties in.

----------


## devil21

bump

Something circulating about 100k national guard being deployed to most of the JH15 states to round-up immigrants.  See REX84 vid in OP.

----------


## Zippyjuan

So what ever happened with that martial law thing from Jade Helm?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> bump
> 
> Something circulating about 100k national guard being deployed to most of the JH15 states to round-up immigrants.  See REX84 vid in OP.


Link?  (that would  be one in four of all national guard troops- there are a lot of fake stories about rounding up immigrants on the internet these days). https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...ebook-n2287409


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/17/u...ts-report.html




> *White House Denies It Weighed Using National Guard as Deportation Force*
> 
> WASHINGTON  The Trump administration denied on Friday that it was considering using National Guard troops as a deportation force to round up undocumented immigrants, rebutting a report by The Associated Press that cited an 11-page memorandum describing such an effort.
> 
> A senior administration official at the Department of Homeland Security said the memo in the news report was an early draft that never made it to the secretary and was not seriously considered by the department.
> 
> The A.P. said the memo called for the militarization of immigration enforcement by authorizing state governors to mobilize up to 100,000 National Guard troops to find people who are not authorized to be in the United States and send them home.
> 
> The troops would be acting to carry out President Trumps Jan. 25 executive order, in which he directed the construction of a wall along the border with Mexico and called for a more aggressive effort to deport undocumented immigrants.
> ...


On the other hand, the White House has issued numerous erroneous statements in the past.

----------

